# Meta AM V4 -alle Infos



## slash-sash (1. August 2016)

Hallo Commencaler und Leute, die es werden wollen. 
Da ich selber ein paar Fragen zum Meta AM V4 habe, dachte ich mir, es wäre doch nicht schlecht mal alles Infos dazu zu sammeln. 
Das Rad ist zu geil, als dass man sich die Infos mühsam zusammensuchen sollte. 


Dann fange ich einfach mal an. 
Ich das V4 schon im letztem Jahr sehr geil; habe mir dann aber doch ein anderes Bike gekauft. Jetzt ist mir das Meta wieder untergekommen, als ich die neue "Freeride" am Freitag bekommen habe. Da ist das 2015er Modell mit dem Ghost verglichen worden und hat klar besser abgeschnitten. 
Allerdings ist mir ein Punkt aufgefallen:
Der LW soll bei 63,6 Grad liegen. Erst habe ich gedacht: Cool, dass, was ich mir bei so einem Teil richtig gut vorstellen kann. Auf der HP ist man mit 66 Grad aber meilenweit weg. 
Daher stellt sich mir die Frage:
1) wo hat die "Freeride" den LW her?
Die zweite Frage schließt sich daran gleich an:
2) worin unterscheiden sich Modell 2015 von 2014?
Ich habe keine Unterschiede ausmachen können. Oder bin/war ich blind? Denn das 2015er Design finde ich persönlich schon geiler. 
3) hat jemand schon einen Ausblick, was mit dem Meta 2017 passiert?
Warum frage ich so genau?! Weil es für mich a) zu einer Bikerecherche gehört und b) ich irgendwie noch an meinem derzeitigen Bike hänge. 
Zumal die Geo-Daten nicht groß voneinander abweichen. 
Ich will ja nicht unnötig Geld versenken. 
Á propos Geld: die unterschiedlichen Angebote (Deutschland, UK, Frankreich) differieren ja schon gewaltig. 
4) Warum sollte ich einen Rahmen in Deutschland kaufen, wenn ich ihn in UK deutlich günstiger bekomme?
Oder wie habt ihr das gemacht? In Frankreich angerufen? Gehandelt?
Und zu guter Letzt (vorerst):
5) Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr für den Rahmen empfehlen? Ich baue definitiv selber auf. 
Monarch Plus oder es gab mal den Bos mit AGB?!
Die letzte Frage geht an alles Meta V4 Besitzer:
6) kann mir jemand einen Vergleich zum Alutech Fanes und/oder zum Bionicon Evo geben? Vielleicht ist ja mal jemand eines der beiden Bikes gefahren. 

So, das war's für's Erste. Es folgen garantiert noch einige andere, wenn es für mich an's Eingemachte geht. 

Dank euch schon mal für eure Infos und freu mich auf's Lesen. Denn; je mehr ich lese, desto mehr kommt der Haben-Will-Faktor. 
Mit jeder Antwort mehr steuert ihr mich also 



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (2. August 2016)

Hat keiner auch nur irgendeine Info? 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (3. August 2016)

Ist das Meta V4 so geil, dass ihr alle auf dem Trail seid?  Oder habe ich mit der Ferienzeit gerade einen ungünstigen Augenblick erwischt?
Oder sind es zu viele Fragen?



Sascha


----------



## Jarl (3. August 2016)

habe meines noch nicht bekommen, aber bereits bestellt    zu den preisen kann ich nichts sagen, sehe überall den selben?!


----------



## un1e4shed (4. August 2016)

1) das muss ein Fehler sein, mit 160mm Gabel sollte er bei 65,5 Grad liegen (das Freeride Magazine macht relativ oft Fehler bei den Geo Daten)
2) nur der Lack soweit ich weiß. Die intern verlegten Züge sind beim 2015er Komplettbike noch in Foam gewickelt
3) Metric Dämpfer
4) der Preis sollte auf der offiziellen Seite für alle Länder gleich sein
5) Monarch RC3 plus DebonAir mit LM Tune ist top
6) hatte davor ein Fanes, das Meta AM gefällt mir schon deutlich besser, ist aber nur ein bisschen leichter... Der Kontakt zu Commencal(englisch) ist wesentlich angenehmer als zu Jürgen Schlender von Alutech .....


----------



## slash-sash (4. August 2016)

Vielen lieben Dank für deine Antwort. Und dann auch noch alle Punkte beantwortet. 
Ich wollte den Moderator schon bitten, den Thread wieder zu löschen. 
Gott sei dank habe ich es nicht gemacht.
1) hätte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen können, dass der LW so dermaßen flach ist. 
2)2015 noch in Schaum?! 2016 nicht mehr?
Hat da jemand noch ein paar Infos zum Unterschied der beiden Jahrgänge '15&'16?
3)mehr nicht? Keine Geo-Veränderungen? Ich habe nen Bild vom 2017er Meta gefunden. Rahmenform ist zumindest gleich geblieben. 
4)ich finde schon unterschiedliche Preise, aber ist ja zumindest nen Grund, zu handeln. 
5)ist das der einzige Dämpfer mit PP? Ich habe mal nen BOS Kirk drin gesehen. Es sollte auf jeden Fall einer mit PP sein. 
6) und den Punkt könntest du mir noch mal genauer ausführen (wenn machbar); wenn ich schon mal jemanden habe, der nen Fanes gefahren ist. 
Das Fanes fand ich sehr staubsaugerartig. Gut, 2cm mehr FW. Aber dem Meta sagt man ja auch nach, dass der Hinterbau sich nach mehr anfühlt. Kannst du das bestätigen? 
Ist der Hinterbau vom Meta soooo viel progressiver?
Und wie lässt es sich im Vergleich zum Fanes Bergauf treten. 
Deiner Aussage nach ist das Meta, wie das Fanes, nur leichter. 
Und ja, mit Jürgen zu telefonieren macht nur dann Spaß, wenn du etwas kaufen willst. 



Sascha


----------



## Paintking (4. August 2016)

Ich überlege auch schon einige Zeit mir das Meta V4 zu holen. Eigentlich hält mich nur das 2016er Design davon ab. Das gefällt mir leider gar nicht. Deswegen würde es mich auch interessieren ob und wann ein Meta in der 2017er Version rauskommt. Das Rad hat es mir irgendwie auch angetan, finde es total geil.


----------



## spunkt (4. August 2016)

Finde das Design für 2017 etwas fad... http://www.commencal-store.com/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1781703


----------



## slash-sash (4. August 2016)

Na ja. Ist ja nicht wirklich was zu erkennen. 



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. August 2016)

http://www.vojomag.com/spyshot-un-nouveau-commencal-meta-am-v4-2017-en-vue/


----------



## slash-sash (5. August 2016)

Cool. Danke. Sind ja doch ein war Detailveränderungen/-Verbesserungen zu erkennen. 

Ist jemand von euch schon mal den Marzocchi 053 im Meta gefahren? 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. August 2016)

Willst du das im Bikemarkt kaufen?


----------



## slash-sash (5. August 2016)

Wäre ne Option, aber nicht meine Wunschkombi. 



Sascha


----------



## Paintking (6. August 2016)

Toll noch mehr schwarz


----------



## slash-sash (6. August 2016)

Klär mich auf. Was meinst du?
Oder kannst du mir vielleicht zu eine meiner Fragen eine Antwort geben?

@un1e4shed 
Kannst du mir bitte noch mal eine Beschreibung zu 6) geben?! Gerne auch per PN. Oder du gibst mir mal deine Nummer, dann rufe ich dich an. 



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. August 2016)

Die Commencal Seite ist ein wenig unübersichtlich. Was ist denn nun der günstigste Rahmen dort? EUR 799,-- für ein 2015er? Gab es das nicht schon mal um 699,--? 

Kann jemand etwas zur Verarbeitungsqualität sagen?
Meta AM und Meta Trail sind baugleich, oder?


----------



## slash-sash (6. August 2016)

Also gelesen habe ich, dass der Rahmen sehr schön verarbeitet sein soll, aber der Lack (vorsichtig ausgedrückt) nicht der widerstandsfähigste sein soll. Also penibles und effektives Abkleben scheint wohl Pflicht zu sein. 

Unterscheiden sich Meta AM und Meta Trail nicht im Federweg?!

Aber da hier die Resonanz nicht ganz so groß ist, wie in manch anderen Hersteller-Foren, dauert das alles ein wenig mit der Informationsweitergabe. Mag aber auch änder Urlaubszeit liegen. 

Ich hätte gerne auch noch so ein paar weitere Infos; gerade die Dämpferfrage quält mich noch. 
Auch hätte ich gerne mal ein paar Stimmen zum Meta AM V4 von Leuten, die es verkauft haben. Oder zumindest mal ein paar kritische Stimmen. 
Aber da werden wir uns wohl noch ein wenig gedulden müssen. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chainzuck (6. August 2016)

Also ich hab das v4 der ersten Generation aus 2015.
Kann den bisherigen aussagen nur zustimmen.
Der Lack sieht geil aus ( habs in neon), ist aber nicht sehr haltbar gegen scheuern, stürze, Schlagresistenz find ich am Hauptrahmen top, da konnte noch kein Stein was ausrichten. Am Hinterbau wo der lack dicker ist, platzt er leichter ab. Mir ist das ziemlich egal. Der Rahmen sieht eh recht rustikal aus, keine Ahnung wie ich die Verarbeitungsqualität einschätzen soll, sieht alles vernünftig aus. Wer kann schon Schweißnähte optisch valide beurteilen, außer wenn sie total scheiße sind.
Was beim 2015er nervte war keine serienmäßige Abdeckung für den zugausgang überm Tretlager. Jetzt stopfen sie da motofoam rein.
Für Leute mit großen Füßen könnten die kettenstreben vlt an der ferse schleifen. Passiert mir mit 43 den scheuermarken nach zu urteilen unbewusst ab und zu.
Ansonsten scheint es das commencal jedes Jahr nur Details, verbessert ( wie mit dem Schaum und sowas). 2017 gibts wohl deutlichere Änderungen. Sowohl sinnvolle (verbesserte Dämpferaufnahme, Gewinde wird nicht mehr in Rahmen geschnitten), als auch der übliche bullshit (boost, metric sizing).


----------



## 13bb (6. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta v4 zuzulegen. Leider hatte ich bisher noch keine Möglichkeit eines zu testen. 
Aktuell bin ich auf einem 2012er Specialized Stumpjumper evo unterwegs (mit RS Pike / Monarch plus / stabileren laufrädern). 
Kann jemand was dazu sagen, wie sich das v4 im Vergleich zum Stumpjumper fährt?Vor allem die Kettenstrebe ist beim v4 ja deutlich länger. Und wie sieht's beim Treten bzw. Bergauf aus? Das wurde ja in dem ein oder anderen Test etwas kritisiert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2016)

Ehrlich? In meinen Augen kann das Meta V4 alles besser als ein Stumpi. Geometrie, Dämpferanlenkung, Kettenzug.


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2016)

Also, wenn ich die ganzen Tests lese (Pinkbike habe ich mal überflogen), scheint das Meta AM V4 ja schon eine Eierlegendenwollmilchsau sehr nahe zu kommen. 
Ich würde ja gerne mal noch was zum Vergleich mit der Fanes hören. 
Als ehemaliger Fanes-Pilot hätte ich a) nen Vergleich und b) wird es ja von der Freeride auch als sehr komplettes Bike genannt. Wenn das Meta da ran kommt/evtl. überflügelt, dann ist es für mich DAS Bike. 
Aber da werte ich noch mal auf das Statement von @un1e4shed. 

Natürlich stellt sich mir da noch die Dämpferfrage. 
Gelesen habe ich, dass sehr viele nen Monarch Debon Air benutzen. Das Tune ML scheint wohl nur für den Monarch ohne PP zu sein. Bei Debon Air passt wohl eher MM. Der Debon Air scheint aber im Ganzen wohl nicht passend zum Hinterbau des Meta's zu sein. Der BOS Kirk scheint ebenfalls nicht sehr harmonisch zu arbeiten. 
Aber welcher dann; wenn man nen PP haben will?
Habe ich aber auch alles nur gelesen, keine Selbsterfahrung. 

Und da ich ja hier nen Thread mit ALLEN Infos zum Meta aufgemacht habe, wäre es für alle anderen Meta-Interessenten cool, wenn wir das hier noch mal zusammentragen könnten. 



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2016)

Fox Float X.


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2016)

Weist du? Bist du schon im Meta AM V4 gefahren? Oder angelesen/Vermutungen?



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2016)

Das ist ja egal, in welchem Rahmen er gefahren wird. Es geht doch erst mal um die Konzeptionierung des Dämpfers und die passt. 
Er lässt sich aber auf jeden Fall für die Commencal Kennlinie abstimmen. Sie ist alles andere als extravagant.


----------



## Chainzuck (7. August 2016)

Ich hab nen Monarch Debon Air ohne Plus M/M verbaut.
Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Debon Air ohne Spacer nicht progressiv genug für den Park ist (hab 75kg).
Mit 4/5 spacern kann ichs jetzt ohne Durchschläge voll laufen lassen, bei 25% SAG.
ZugStufe kann man weitgenug in jede Richtung einstellen, dass sie passt.
Mehr kann ich aber nicht sagen, ich bin da nicht so feinfühlig wie manche sind oder meinen zu sein.
Wenn ich es mit üblichen
mitteln schaffe, dass der Dämpfer beim empfohlenen SAG nicht durchschlägt und ich die Zugstufe passend einstellen kann ,dann passt für mich der Dämpfer zum Hinterbau.....


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2016)

Gefühl hab ich auch nicht. Ich fahre das Setup hart und möchte am Heck keine Überraschungen. Das V4 wird hinten raus degressiv und braucht deswege eine kleine Luftkammer. 
Idealerweise kauft man sich einen gebrauchten Dämpfer und schickt den zum kompetenten Tuner.
Bei mir tut's auch ein Fox Float RP2.


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist ja egal, in welchem Rahmen er gefahren wird. Es geht doch erst mal um die Konzeptionierung des Dämpfers und die passt.
> Er lässt sich aber auf jeden Fall für die Commencal Kennlinie abstimmen. Sie ist alles andere als extravagant.



Mmmhhhh. Magst vielleicht Recht haben, wäre mir jedoch zu theoretisch. Ich bin Handwerker und da zählt nicht, was am Schreibtisch irgendwelche Berechnungen als Ideal raus gefunden haben, sondern, was sich in der Praxis als erfolgreich gezeigt hat. 
Eine Hummel kann am Rechner auch nicht fliegen. 
Aber, wie gesagt; mag sein, dass das für den Rahmen aufgeht. 
Chainzuck ist da eher eine Richtlinie für mich. Gleiches Gewicht, gut, die Fahrweise kenne ich jetzt nicht; stimmt. Aber die weis ein Computer noch weniger. 
Also hätte ich mit dem Debon Air schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt. 

Klärt mich doch mal über diese blöden Tretlagerstandards auf. Das Meta hat ja Pressfit. An meinem jetzigen habe ich ne XO Kurbel mit BSA in 68/73. Die hätte ch am Meta auch gerne. Kann ich nur die Kurbel verwenden und mir nen passendes Innenlager dafür holen? Oder sind Welle/Systembreite/oder was auch immer komplett inkompatibel?



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2016)

Keine Sorge. Das, was du baust, hab meistens ich geplant. 

Nein, nein, in meiner Branche habe ich es mit vielen Variablen zu tun. Da geht oft nur was mit Probieren weiter. Aber eine erste Eingrenzung ist immer sinnvoll, finde ich.


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2016)

Was baue ich denn?! 



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2016)

Das war bloß eine rhetorische Antwort.


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2016)

Ach so.  Und ich dachte schon, dass du weist, was ich baue, bzw. man sich evtl. "kennt". 
Deshalb glaube ich nämlich, dass Dino ht wirklich was von dem, was ich baue konstruierst. Dafür ist mein Bereich zu "exotisch" 

Zurück zur Werbung …… ähhh Thema. 



Sascha


----------



## 13bb (7. August 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ehrlich? In meinen Augen kann das Meta V4 alles besser als ein Stumpi. Geometrie, Dämpferanlenkung, Kettenzug.


In der aktuellen Freeride z. B. 
Ich finde das Evo Fahrverhalten eigentlich schon recht gut. Bist du das Stumpi Evo schon im Vergleich zum Meta gefahren?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. August 2016)

Ja.

Es ist natürlich eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben, aber das Meta V4 hat halt objektive Vorteile, die man beim Stumpi durch Adaption kompensieren muss. 

Wie Troy Brosnan über sein Demo sagt: Es ist ein schnelles Bike, aber nicht einfach schnell zu fahren.


----------



## ragetty (7. August 2016)

wie viel wiegen eure rahmen denn?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. August 2016)

Hat sich, nach all den Medienberichten, vermutlich niemand getraut. 

Laut Commencal 3.400 g. Ohne Dämpfer???

Ich meine, das V4 ist halt n Race Bike, das soll schon was aushalten.


----------



## slash-sash (8. August 2016)

Im Bikemarkt ist ein 2016er mir 053 Dämpfer in Gr. M. Das hat der Besitzer ne freundlicherweise mit einer Kofferwaage gemessen. Liegt bei ca. 4kg. Allerdings mit Steuersatz und Sattelklemme und allem, was sonst gemessen werden sollte (Achse etc.)



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. August 2016)

Das ist um 25% mehr als etwa ein Giant Reign wiegt und somit schon nahe am Giant Glory dran.

Also für Leichtbau Freaks ist der Rahmen sicher nichts. Ich erwarte mir daraus, dass der Rahmen unkaputtbar ist.  Enduro ist halt auch nix anderes als Downhill. 


Das krasseste überhaupt ist aber, dass Commencal denselben Rahmen für's Trailbike verwendet.


----------



## Paintking (9. August 2016)

Kann man bei Commencal abschätzen wann die bikes der nächsten Saison in den shop kommen? Das 2017 wird denke ich mein neues Rad.


----------



## slash-sash (9. August 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das ist um 25% mehr als etwa ein Giant Reign wiegt und somit schon nahe am Giant Glory dran.
> 
> Also für Leichtbau Freaks ist der Rahmen sicher nichts. Ich erwarte mir daraus, dass der Rahmen unkaputtbar ist.  Enduro ist halt auch nix anderes als Downhill.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, ich werde den Rahmen noch mal genauer nachwiegen. Dann poste ich ihn hier. 
ABER: mir sind schwerer Rahmen lieber, da ich mit ihnen mehr Reserven verbinde. Und ehrlich: mein Fanes war kein Leichtgewicht, mein Edison Evo ist es auch nicht und merken tut das kein Mensch. 
Außerdem liegt etwas mehr Gewicht auch besser auf dem Trail, als so nen windiges Leichtgewicht. Da kann es noch so steif sein. 
Das man allerdings den gleichen Rahmen für das Trail benutzt, finde selbst ich dann zuviel des Guten. 



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. August 2016)

Seit es  650B und 29" gibt, kann  man den Gewichtsfetisch ohnehin begraben.


----------



## Jarl (10. August 2016)

hey, also mein meta v4 race in L OHNE pedalele+vorderer bremsscheibe wiegt 13,5kg.


----------



## slash-sash (10. August 2016)

Also ich muss auch sagen, dass ich die aufgebauten Meta's alle knapp über 13kg; Max. 13,5kg in Erinnerung habe. Und das finde ich nen guter Wert. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich mit dem Teil in den Park darf und was man mit dem Meta alles machen kann. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KRAFTfahrer (10. August 2016)

Hallo V4 Sympathisanten!

Steh auch kurz vor dem Kauf. Hatte eigentlich schon ein V4 bestellt aber dann doch wieder storniert. Ein Eigenbau ist mir dann doch lieber.
Meta V4 wird's aber werden. Sobald ich den Rahmen hab, wiege ich das Teil mit meiner digitalen Kofferwaage. Habe den Rahmen im Bikemarkt mit dem Zocchi Dämpfer auch gesehen. Eigentlich ein guter Preis. Wer den Zocchi fahren will, sollte zuschlagen. Abkleben ist wohl Pflicht. Leider sind die Folienpreise brutal. Gibt's da was brauchbares zum Zuschneiden was einen normalen Preis hat? Ich mache mir gerne die Arbeit und schneide mir die passenden Segmente selbst aus einem qm2 Folie.  Mir sind die fertigen Abklebekits für 70-80 Euro zu teuer.


----------



## slash-sash (10. August 2016)

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es Leute gibt, die in einen Laden gehen, die Aufkleber machen. Da fragst du nach Rand-/Reststücke. Die sollen sehr dankbar sein, wenn du ihnen "Müll" abnimmst. 
Ich klebe an einigen Stellen mit klebbarem Flausch (der Gegenpart von Klett) ab. Habe ich bisher immer an Scheuerstellen, Kettenstreben etc. gemacht, weil ich es halt in der Firma habe. 


Sascha


----------



## KRAFTfahrer (11. August 2016)

Hmmm....Flausch....gibt dem Rahmen den Look eines schlecht rasierten 3-Tage Barts. Ich bleib bei Folie.


----------



## locke_lancelot (11. August 2016)

KRAFTfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo V4 Sympathisanten!
> 
> Steh auch kurz vor dem Kauf. Hatte eigentlich schon ein V4 bestellt aber dann doch wieder storniert. Ein Eigenbau ist mir dann doch lieber.
> Meta V4 wird's aber werden. Sobald ich den Rahmen hab, wiege ich das Teil mit meiner digitalen Kofferwaage. Habe den Rahmen im Bikemarkt mit dem Zocchi Dämpfer auch gesehen. Eigentlich ein guter Preis. Wer den Zocchi fahren will, sollte zuschlagen. Abkleben ist wohl Pflicht. Leider sind die Folienpreise brutal. Gibt's da was brauchbares zum Zuschneiden was einen normalen Preis hat? Ich mache mir gerne die Arbeit und schneide mir die passenden Segmente selbst aus einem qm2 Folie.  Mir sind die fertigen Abklebekits für 70-80 Euro zu teuer.



Dann halte uns mal auf dem laufenden mit dem Rahmen. Werde zum Ende des Jahres auch wohl anfangen ein Meta aufzubauen, die groben Pläne stehen schonmal. Welchen Dämpfer nimmst du denn? Ist es eigentlich egal in welchen Shop ich bestell, früher gabs halt nur die UK Seite, jetzt gibts ja auch die Deutsche Seite?


----------



## slash-sash (11. August 2016)

Dann Vergleich vorher Preise. Irgendwie sind die alle unterschiedlich. 



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (11. August 2016)

KRAFTfahrer schrieb:


> Hmmm....Flausch....gibt dem Rahmen den Look eines schlecht rasierten 3-Tage Barts. Ich bleib bei Folie.



Das mag sein. Aber an stellen, wo es nicht stark sichtbar ist, ist und bleibt sie allererste Wahl, da es zusätzlich unheimlich dämpft 
Ansonsten nehme ich auch Folie. Aber durchsichtige. 

Mal was anderes:
Würde dem Meta ne 170er Gabel passen? Ich meine, hinkt dann der Hinterbau irgendwann hinterher? 
Wenn er das nicht tut, könnte ich mir ne 170er Gabel und nen flacheren LW gut vorstellen. 
Einwände?



Sascha


----------



## KRAFTfahrer (11. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Würde dem Meta ne 170er Gabel passen?


Also 1 cm mehr oder weniger Federweg liegt wohl noch im grünen Bereich und verändert die Geo jetzt nicht so dramatisch.
Ob es Sinn macht ist ne andere Frage.
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie sich der Hinterbau beim V4 verhält. Aber was man so liest, ganz ordentlich für 150. Ist aber auch wieder alles abhängig von der persönlichen Justierung, Fahrtechnik, Einsatzgebiert und Körpergewicht.


locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer nimmst du denn?


Wenn ich beim Eigenbau bleib, wird es wohl ein FOX Dämpfer werden. Welcher genau ist noch unklar. Liegt daran, dass Fox bei mir um die Ecke sitzt. Das macht die Sache mir der Wartung einfacher und mit Vitamin B lässt sich das ungemein beschleunigen.



locke_lancelot schrieb:


> Dann halte uns mal auf dem laufenden mit dem Rahmen


Mach ich! Rahmengrösse wird M sein.


----------



## slash-sash (12. August 2016)

KRAFTfahrer schrieb:


> Also 1 cm mehr oder weniger Federweg liegt wohl noch im grünen Bereich und verändert die Geo jetzt nicht so dramatisch.
> Ob es Sinn macht ist ne andere Frage.
> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie sich der Hinterbau beim V4 verhält. Aber was man so liest, ganz ordentlich für 150.



Und genau darauf zielte meine Frage ab. Vielleicht etwas sparsam von mir ausgeführt. 
Dass 1cm. die Geo jetzt nicht so dermaßen kaputt machen ist mir klar. 
ABER: a) scheint die Geo ja sehr gelungen zu sein, weshalb minimale Veränderungen das "Kartenhaus" zum Einsturz bringen könnten und b) stellt sich mir auch die Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit. Irgendwann wird der "Abstand" vorne/hinten zu groß. 
Aber wenn der Hinterbau wirklich so potent ist, wie allseits beschrieben, könnte es ja sein, dass er nicht nur einen cm mehr, sondern auch 2 cm mehr an Differenz verträgt. 
Und vielleicht hat es hier ja schon jemand mal gemacht und kann es als Verbesserung und nicht als Verschlimmbesserung beschreiben. 
Ich überlege halt gerade, welche Gabel ich dem Rahmen verpassen soll. Deshalb meine Frage. 



KRAFTfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Eigenbau bleib, wird es wohl ein FOX Dämpfer werden. Welcher genau ist noch unklar.


Cool. Ich bin gespannt. Dann hätten wir nach meinem Wissensstand ja mal den Golf unter den Dämpfern -> Monarch Plus; am besten ohne Debon Air (so, wie ich das gelesen habe); den Marzocchi 053, von dem irgendwie alle begeistert sind, egal in welchem Rad er sitzt (kann da vielleicht noch jemand was zu beitragen?)
Und zu guter Letzt machst du dann noch Erfahrungen mit einem Fox Dämpfer. Freu mich schon auf deine Ausführungen. 



Sascha


----------



## tb2 (16. August 2016)

13bb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir ein Meta v4 zuzulegen. Leider hatte ich bisher noch keine Möglichkeit eines zu testen.
> Aktuell bin ich auf einem 2012er Specialized Stumpjumper evo unterwegs (mit RS Pike / Monarch plus / stabileren laufrädern).
> Kann jemand was dazu sagen, wie sich das v4 im Vergleich zum Stumpjumper fährt?Vor allem die Kettenstrebe ist beim v4 ja deutlich länger. Und wie sieht's beim Treten bzw. Bergauf aus? Das wurde ja in dem ein oder anderen Test etwas kritisiert.



Ich hatte vor meinem Meta V4 auch ein Stumpy evo 26 von 2012.
Die längeren KS merkt man deutlich. Beim Stumpy war es einfacher das VR zu heben oder Bunny Hopps zu machen. da brauchts beim Meta schon mehr Energie. Dafür geht beim bergauf fahren bleibt das VR beim Meta viel länger am Boden. Egal wie steil es wird.
Der Meta Hinterbau ist halt einiges progressiver als der doch sehr lineare Spezi hinterbau. Gefällt mir persönlich viel besser, ist aber sicher Geschmacksache.
Sonst ist das Meta halt etwas schwerer (ca. 600g mehr) dafür fühlt es sich auch viel sicherer an auf den Trails. Und bergauf geht es mindestens so gut wie das Spezi - sicher auch wegen den langen KS.

Fazit: jetzt wo ich das Meta habe würde ich nicht mehr zurück wechseln wollen


----------



## slash-sash (18. August 2016)

Wie habt ihr eure Pressfit-Lager eingepresst? Wäre für mich das erste mal mit dem Pressfit-Gedöns. 
Ich würde alles sauber machen und dann mit Loctite mittelfest einpressen. Oder muss ich hochfest nehmen?
Wenn ich nen Einpresswerkzeug für Steuersätze habe, kann ich das auch für das Tretlager benutzen; vorausgesetzt, ich bekomme es durch die Lager geschoben; bei einer 24er Welle?!



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocThrasher (19. August 2016)

Mitm Einpresswerkzeug ... wenn die Scheiben aufm Steuersatz-Tool groß genug und stabil sind, geht auch das.

Shimano ... geht fast ohne ... is das Lager aus Metall, wird es schwerer und sollte perfekt passen.

Und nu zackig bestellen und Spass haben


----------



## slash-sash (19. August 2016)

Jawohl Sir 
Dann Probier ich das mal mit meinem Einpresswerkzeug. 
Welches Loctite nun?



Sascha


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. August 2016)

Gar keinen Kleber!


----------



## slash-sash (23. August 2016)

Also, ich habe gestern mal mit unserer Küchenwaage einen 2016er Rahmen in M, mit Marzocchi 053 Dämpfer, dem Steuersatz inkl. A-Head-Kappe, dem Kettenstrebenschutz, der Schalthülle sowie der geschraubten Sattelklemme und natürlich aller Anbauteile, die zum Rahmen gehören (Steckachse und Durchführungsgummis) gewogen und bin bei 3978g gelandet. 
Man darf also schon berechtigterweise von "Hüftspeck" sprechen. 
Aber, das ist mir persönlich ziemlich egal. Das Gewicht trage ich gerne nach oben. Merkt man (am Rahmen) eh nicht. Wenn es dafür hält; umso besser. Außerdem fühlt sich bergab ein bisschen Gewicht sicherer an. Für mich gibt es auch "zu leicht". 



Sascha


----------



## Paintking (24. August 2016)

Die neuen 2017er Metas sind im Shop.


----------



## 13bb (25. August 2016)

tb2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor meinem Meta V4 auch ein Stumpy evo 26 von 2012.
> Die längeren KS merkt man deutlich. Beim Stumpy war es einfacher das VR zu heben oder Bunny Hopps zu machen. da brauchts beim Meta schon mehr Energie. Dafür geht beim bergauf fahren bleibt das VR beim Meta viel länger am Boden. Egal wie steil es wird.
> Der Meta Hinterbau ist halt einiges progressiver als der doch sehr lineare Spezi hinterbau. Gefällt mir persönlich viel besser, ist aber sicher Geschmacksache.
> Sonst ist das Meta halt etwas schwerer (ca. 600g mehr) dafür fühlt es sich auch viel sicherer an auf den Trails. Und bergauf geht es mindestens so gut wie das Spezi - sicher auch wegen den langen KS.
> ...


 

Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung. 
Wie macht sich die längere KS in engen Kurven / Gelände bemerkbar? Ist es da unhandlicher? 
Bist du bei der gleichen Rahmengröße wie beim evo geblieben? 
Ich fahre das Evo in L bei 1.79m Körpergröße. 
Grüße


----------



## slash-sash (25. August 2016)

Mmhhh. Ist halt ne Weiterentwicklung. Aber im Grunde bin ich froh, doch nen 2016er Rahmen zu besitzen. 
Optisch finde ich die Anbindung an Oberrohr des 2015/2016er Modells schöner/weicher gestaltet. Gefällt mir am 2017er Modell nicht mehr ganz so. Wenn auch der "Nachteil" der eingeschränkten Dämpferauswahl besteht. Ob das jetzt besser ist, wissen wir ja auch nicht, auch wenn es nach Verbesserung ausschaut. 
Über Metric kann man diskutieren, muss man aber nicht. Noch ist die Situation auf dem Gebrauchtteilemarkt ja nicht existent. Aber so ist das ja immer in "Übergangsphasen". In ein paar Jahren fragt da keiner mehr nach. Da wird das die gleiche Situation sein, wie jetzt bei den Dämpfern. 
Auch, dass jetzt hinten 160mm anliegen finde ich super. Ist doch in vielen Köpfen 150mm zu wenig, weil es auf dem Papier nach zu wenig aussieht. 
Ich schließe mich da ein. Ich war auch etwas skeptisch auf Grund des fehlenden (lächerlichen) 1 Zentimeters. 
Aber dafür ist das Teil jetzt auf 160/170er Gabeln ausgelegt  
DAS finde ich mal richtig gut. 
Was ich gar nicht gebrauchen kann, ist dieser Boost-Standard. Ich glaube nicht, dass der DIE Vorteile bringt, die uns weiß gemacht werden. 
Optisch finde ich das silberne und das schwarze sehr gelungen. 
Ich habe jetzt gar nicht die Geo-Daten gecheckt. Weiß jemand, ob sie den Sitzwinkel verändert haben? 
Die, mit denen ich gesprochen habe, die das Meta schon gefahren sind, haben die Aussage aus der "Freeride" bestätigt, dass man das Gefühl hat, eher ein wenig von hinten zu treten. 
Ich selber habe es noch nicht ausprobieren können. Bin mal gespannt, ob das so ist. 
Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal für eine Gabel entscheiden, dann kann ich das Evo auseinander bauen und das Meta aufbauen. Ich bin gespannt. 



Sascha


----------



## Paintking (25. August 2016)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Mir gefällt das 2017er schon gut, allerdings ist das Rad schon ein ganzes Stück schwerer geworden und den größeren Federweg brauch ich nicht. Stellt sich halt die Frage was tun. 2017er mit geringfügig schlechterer Ausstattung aber aktuellen Standards kaufen, oder höherwertigeres 2016er eben ohne metric usw aber deutlich leichter.
Muss ich nochmal drüber schlafen.

Am besten würde mir von der Farbe das Orange gefallen, oder eben brushed.


----------



## Paintking (28. August 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gar nicht die Geo-Daten gecheckt. Weiß jemand, ob sie den Sitzwinkel verändert haben?


Der Sitzwinkel ist gleich geblieben (74 grad). Verändert hat sich der Lenkwinkel (0,5 grad flacher) und damit ist der Radstand auch etwas gewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tb2 (28. August 2016)

13bb schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung.
> Wie macht sich die längere KS in engen Kurven / Gelände bemerkbar? Ist es da unhandlicher?
> Bist du bei der gleichen Rahmengröße wie beim evo geblieben?
> Ich fahre das Evo in L bei 1.79m Körpergröße.
> Grüße



schwer zu sagen ob es die KS sind, 650B oder der alg. längere Radstand ist. Es geht schon etwas träger um Kurven als das Stumpy. Hab mich aber schnell daran gewöhnt und komme auch in engen Kurven gut zurecht mit dem Meta. Ja fuhr ein Stumpy M und jetzt das Meta in M bei 1m72.


----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2016)

Auch, wenn ich meinen Rahmen noch nicht aufgebaut habe, bin ich doch ein wenig tätig gewesen. 
Ich habe mir einen Verschluss inkl. Tretlagerschutz gebaut. 



 

 

Der weißliche Teil im zweiten Bild, den ich zwischen den Fingern habe, wird einfach in das Loch über dem Tretlager gesteckt und dichtet es ab. 
Der schwarze "Lappen" geht dann über das Tretlager und schützt so den Bereich, wo die Züge herlaufen. 
Im oberen Bild sieht man ganz gut, dass durch die Dichtung die Züge für Sattelstütze, Bremse und Schaltung laufen. 
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es funktioniert. 
Nen 4er Loch werde ich trotzdem ins Unterrohr bohren, damit evtl. eintretendes Wasser dich raus kann. Richtig dicht sind integrierte Rahmen ja nie. 



Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (1. September 2016)

So, habe es dann eben mal rein gesteckt; Passt
und sieht dann am Rahmen so aus:


 

 



Sascha


----------



## sevens4 (1. September 2016)

Gratuliere, sieht super aus. Würde commencal senden


----------



## slash-sash (6. September 2016)

Was meinst du? Du würdest es Commencal senden?
Mmhhh. Könnte ich ja mal machen. Damit sie das mal vernünftig lösen. 
Aber auf die Idee sind die bestimmt schon selber gekommen. 

Ich könnte ja mal schauen, wenn es funktioniert, ob ich ein paar produzieren kann. 



Sascha


----------



## tb2 (6. September 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Du würdest es Commencal senden?
> Mmhhh. Könnte ich ja mal machen. Damit sie das mal vernünftig lösen.
> Aber auf die Idee sind die bestimmt schon selber gekommen.
> 
> ...



aus was für Materialien hast du es denn gemacht? Wäre an einem Nachbau interessiert, da meine jetzige Lösung noch sehr provisorisch ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (6. September 2016)

Ich habe auf der Arbeit die Möglichkeit Silikon zu verbauen. 
Und da das Ganze (für mich) sehr schnell gehen sollte, habe ich den Silikonblock nicht eingefärbt und "natur" belassen. Erst die Deckschicht habe ich schwarz eingefärbt. Man könnte also den weißlichen Block ebenfalls schwarz einfärben. Sinn mal hin oder her; verschwindet ja eh. 
Über dem Tretlagerbereich ist noch ein Stoff eingearbeitet, damit die Züge auf dem Stoff rutschen können. Silikon würde hier wohl bremsen. 
Für meine Begriffe habe ich die Silikonlage über dem Tretlager etwas zu dick gemacht. Finde ich optisch nicht schön. 
Beim Abformen für das Modell habe ich Schaltzüge genommen. Die sind dünner, als die Reverbleitung und die Bremsleitung. Dadurch erhoffe ich mir mehr "Vorspannung" im Silikon und somit Dichtigkeit. 
Die Leitungen habe ich so in den Rahmen gezogen, wie sie später auch im Rahmen verlegt werden. Somit müssten die Winkel der Löcher/Durchtritte im Silikon passen und dicht sein. 
Wie gesagt: das ist alles graue Theorie. Ob es funktioniert, muss die Praxis zeigen. Aber ohne Gabel kein Aufbau. Ohne Aufbau kein Praxistest. 



Sascha


----------



## sevens4 (6. September 2016)

sende ihnen doch einmal das Bild, wenn Sie die Idee hätten, warum haben Sie es noch nicht gemacht?


----------



## FRmacks (8. September 2016)

Hallo in die Runde, 
kurze Frage an alle MetaV4 in Größe L -besitzer: Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein V4.2 als nächstes zuzulegen. Das einzige was mich etwas abschreckt, ist das 49cm Sitzrohr. Kann jemand der ein L hat und so knapp über 1,80 (ich bin 1,82) ist hierzu was sagen? Ist der Sattel im Bergabmodus im Weg oder ist das auf Grund der Geometrie kein Problem?? 
Hintergrund: Habe momentan ein ICB1 in L (47cm Sitzrohr) und da  muss ich den Sattel wirklich komplett versenken damit er mich nicht stört...

Danke und VG


----------



## Chainzuck (8. September 2016)

Fahre L bei 178/87er Schrittlänge.
Ist schon lang das Rohr, aber ich hab keinerlei Probleme deswegen.
Bin da aber auch nicht empfindlich.... Wenn man hohen Sattel nicht mag, könnte es vlt stören. Objektiv gesehen würde ich aber bei 182 sagen, dass l auf jeden richtig ist und dass Rohr keine Probleme machen wird....


----------



## FRmacks (8. September 2016)

Chainzuck schrieb:


> Fahre L bei 178/87er Schrittlänge.
> Ist schon lang das Rohr, aber ich hab keinerlei Probleme deswegen.
> Bin da aber auch nicht empfindlich.... Wenn man hohen Sattel nicht mag, könnte es vlt stören. Objektiv gesehen würde ich aber bei 182 sagen, dass l auf jeden richtig ist und dass Rohr keine Probleme machen wird....


Danke für die Rückmeldung!  Von allen sonstigen Geodaten ist wie du sagst L perfekt.. Nur das lange Sitzrohr macht mir halt Kopfzerbrechen


----------



## Chainzuck (9. September 2016)

Mmh da kann dir glaub ich echt niemand helfen, das ist zu viel persönliche Vorliebe.  Entweder Risiko eingehen oder jemanden zum Probe sitzen finden...


----------



## sacklzement21 (15. September 2016)

Servus, fahre das Meta V4 (2015) in L mit 125er Reverb. Bin ebenfalls 1,82 cm groß und ganz versenkt geht mir der Sattel nicht im Weg um.


----------



## Biost0ne (18. September 2016)

Wollte mir auch schon vor jahren ein v4 kaufen, sind aber immer wieder andere bikes geworden 

nun bestelle ich mir aber eins  weiß nur noch nicht ob L oder M bei einer größe von 180... bin sonst immer lange rahmen gefahren (L) nur finde ich hier das L hinten viel zu hoch


----------



## Olven (18. September 2016)

Ich fahre ne L ,mit ner 84 Schrittlänge bei 178 cm und passt!


----------



## Biost0ne (18. September 2016)

Ja ich hab jetzt einfach L bestellt... man muss sich halt nur dran gewöhnen das es hinten etwas höher is 

780 euro für Rahmen und Dämpferbuschen find ich top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (25. September 2016)

DocThrasher schrieb:


> Und nu zackig bestellen und Spass haben



Erledigt. 
Hier ist das Ergebniss



 

 
Das Rot an der Gabel wird wohl noch verschwinden und evtl. nen paar schwarze Pedale. 
Hier mein Stopfen über dem Tretlager im eingebauten Zustand






Sascha


----------



## tb2 (25. September 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Erledigt.
> Hier ist das Ergebniss
> Anhang anzeigen 531820 Anhang anzeigen 531821
> Das Rot an der Gabel wird wohl noch verschwinden und evtl. nen paar schwarze Pedale.
> ...




Sieht super aus! Bin gespannt was du zu berichten hast wie die Gabel mit dem Dämpfer/Hinterbau harmonisiert.


----------



## Biost0ne (26. September 2016)

Hey @slash-sash

schaut geil aus 

magste mir auch so ein schutz teil bassteln ? bin grade am verzweifeln wie ich das lösen soll  schwam is drin und passt auch alles wunderbar, aber die züge liegen aufem rahmen auf... Die schleifen sich 100% mit ge raumerzeit durch die Klebefolie -_-


----------



## slash-sash (26. September 2016)

Jo, kann ich machen. Aber bitte nicht fluchen beim Einbau. Ist nen riesen Gefummel. Und du wirst neue Oliven für deine Bremse brauchen.  

@tb2  Ich habe dich nicht vergessen; ok, ein bisschen  Ich gehe nachher mal recherchieren. 

Also harmonisch ist da noch gar nichts. Die Gabel macht (noch) nicht richtig, was sie soll. Liegt aber daran, dass ich noch zu viel Luft in der Gabel habe. Ich muss da noch mal mit den Drücken spielen. Beim Dämpfer genauso. Zu wenig Sag; springt wie nen Rodeo-Pferd. Und er quietscht, wie nen abgestochenes Schwein. 
Ansonsten muss ich sagen: die Geometrie ist geil. Ich kann den Negativpunkt der "Freeride" nicht nachvollziehen, dass man von hinten tritt. Davor hatte ich ja am meißten Bedenken. 
Aber es geht nicht schlechter, als mein Bionicon Evo. Und da habe ich mich pudelwohl drauf gefühlt. 
Á propos Evo: das war mit Abstand das qualitativ beste Bike was ich hatte. Da hat das Commencal doch einiges an Nachholbedarf. 
Aber optisch ist das Meta das geilste Rad, welches ich besessen habe. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Dämpferelemente zum Leben erwecken und dann ist alles gut. 



Sascha


----------



## Biost0ne (26. September 2016)

ja war mit dem schwam schon zum kotzen  olive is eh keine drauf also würde es gehen ^^

sag bescheid, bekommste selbstverständlich auch eine arbeitsentschädigung 

Das meins frisch aus dem karton ^^


----------



## slash-sash (26. September 2016)

Oh, dann muss ich mich ja beeilen 
Schreib mir einfach, was es dir wert wäre. Wir werden uns schon einig. 



Sascha


----------



## SebDuderino (27. September 2016)

Hallo, habt ihr bei Commencal schon mal ein Rad vorbestellt? Ich tendiere zum 2017er Meta AM 4.2 Essential. Die 2017er Räder erscheinen ja in etwa zwei Monaten, ist da beim Versand noch mit Verzögerungen zu rechnen oder geht das recht flott nach dem offiziellen Erscheinungstermin?


----------



## Biost0ne (28. September 2016)

Sobald sie bereit sind, wird der rahmen auch verschickt, war bei meinem Commencal Meta Ht auch so. Hatte 1 Monat davor schon gezahlt 

aber warum das 4.2 ? beim alten geht auch 2.8 rein


----------



## Loamer (29. September 2016)

n'Abend liebe Meta-Piloten  Mir ist vorhin in einer Kurve die Maxle Steckachse an zwei Stellen gebrochen. Ist das schon mal jemanden passiert? Jedenfalls brauche ich nun eine neue. Mit welchen anderen Steckachsen habt ihr gute Erfahrungen? Bzw. passen überhaupt alle 12x142mm Stecksachsen in den Hinterbau, oder könnte es bei anderen Modellen an der Form der Ausfallenden scheitern? (Nicht, dass ich jetzt keiner Maxle mehr traue, möchte mich nur mal umhören  Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (30. September 2016)

Oo das habe ich aber schon öfters gehört, das die Maxle grade beim meta bricht :/


----------



## Loamer (30. September 2016)

Oh echt? :O Das ist natürlich unschön. Hatte echt Glück, dass das Hinterrad und die Schaltung heil geblieben sind, nur die Bremsscheibe hat's total verbogen. Die X12 und die DT Swiss Steckachse haben ein konisches Ende, passen also natürlich nicht. Gibt es sonst noch Steckachsen mit einer flachen Auflagefläche wie bei der Maxle?


----------



## slash-sash (30. September 2016)

Macht mich nicht schwach. Ich dachte, ich habe jetzt nen sorglos Bike gekauft. 
Dann das. Zur Not kommt ne Schraubachse rein. Habe ich ja vorne auch. 
Aber, da die Qualität eh schon nicht 1a ist, nervt das schon. 
Dann schließe ich mich der Frage mal an: welche Steckachsen passen denn?



Sascha


----------



## Loamer (30. September 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Macht mich nicht schwach. Ich dachte, ich habe jetzt nen sorglos Bike gekauft.
> Dann das.



Keine Angst, hab mein V4 den ganzen Sommer über die Bikeparks runtergeprügelt und bin nicht gerade für meinen sanften Fahrstil bekannt 

Die Shimano Through Axle müsste eigentlich passen oder?


----------



## Chainzuck (30. September 2016)

Gibts Fotos von der gebrochenen Achse?
Fahre mein Meta nun schon 1,5 Jahre mit viel Bikepark geballer und Sprüngen. Bis jetzt keinerlei Probleme, aber der Gedanke an neun achsbruch ist nicht gut.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sevens4 (30. September 2016)

Ist mir auch passiert über einen Kicker, die Landang war dann mit einem Quergestellten Hinterrad. Ich glaube zuerst flirêgt der Spannteil ab, in der nächsten Kurve zieht es den Hinterbau auseinander und die Achse bricht auf der geschraubten Seite. Werde wie an der Gabel eine geschraubte Achse montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (30. September 2016)

Welche geschraubte Variante passt denn? Hast du schon eine oder suchst du dir noch eine?



Sascha


----------



## sevens4 (30. September 2016)

so etwas würde gehen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-shift-up-steckachse-142-x-12.744816/


----------



## Loamer (1. Oktober 2016)

sevens4 schrieb:


> Ich glaube zuerst flirêgt der Spannteil ab, in der nächsten Kurve zieht es den Hinterbau auseinander und die Achse bricht auf der geschraubten Seite.



Ja das kann gut sein! Hier mal ein Bild von meiner gebrochenen Achse.


----------



## Chainzuck (2. Oktober 2016)

Achso, ich wusste gar nicht das commencal auch spannachsen verbaut. An meinem Meta ist ne ganz einfache nur zum schrauben drinn. Scheint ein reines Problem mit den Spannachsen zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sevens4 (2. Oktober 2016)

PinkFrog schrieb:


> Ja das kann gut sein! Hier mal ein Bild von meiner gebrochenen Achse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 533650 Anhang anzeigen 533651


Genau so hat es bei mir auch ausgesehen.


----------



## scnc (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Spiele mit dem Gedanke mir ein Meta Rahmen anzuschaffen. Die neuen V4.2 17er Modelle kommen für mich wegen Boost und Metric nicht in Frage. Daher nur 2015 bzw. 2016 interessant für mich. Gibt's zwischen den zwei Jahrgängen Unterschiede?

@Biost0ne   Sind die Aufkleber unter Klarlack oder können diese einfach abgezogen werden?


----------



## Biost0ne (3. Oktober 2016)

@scnc ne gibt 2015 und 2016 nur farb unterschiede  und die decals sind leider lackiert...


----------



## scnc (5. Oktober 2016)

@Biost0ne Alles klar. Spielte im Endeffekt aber gar keine Rolle, die 2015er gab es gar nicht mehr in Grösse L. Hab mir nun das selbe wie du hast bestellt. Farbe naja, aber kann ja, wenns mir nicht passen sollte, mit Schutzfolie überklebt werden. Wie lange hats bei dir gedauert bis du den Rahmen erhalten hast? Montag Abend bestellt, bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Biost0ne (5. Oktober 2016)

@scnc Hehe genau deswegen habe ich auch die Farbe  is nicht ganz so viel zum abkleben, wenn man sie nicht "mehr" mag 

Hatte am sonntag bestellt. Die ganzen sendungsdaten aber auch erst am mittwoch bekommen  da die das erst nach fankreich fahren, und dann erst mit Gls los schicken


----------



## scnc (6. Oktober 2016)

Biost0ne schrieb:


> @scnc Hehe genau deswegen habe ich auch die Farbe  is nicht ganz so viel zum abkleben, wenn man sie nicht "mehr" mag
> 
> Hatte am sonntag bestellt. Die ganzen sendungsdaten aber auch erst am mittwoch bekommen  da die das erst nach fankreich fahren, und dann erst mit Gls los schicken



Ok, dann hoffe ich mal dass ich noch diese Woche Bescheid kommt wo's ist. Obwohl Stress hab ich keinen, gewisse Teile fehlen sowieso und ein fahrbereites Bike steht auch noch im Keller.

Finde die 2016er Farben/Designs allgemein eher bescheiden. Am ehesten noch den "brushed", aber der Aufpreis von 250.- Euro war es mir nicht wert. Für den Betrag lass ich es lieber mal in meiner Wunschfarbe pulvern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusius (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Hat jemand infos, wann es im "a la carte" Bereich die 2017er 4.2 geben wird?


----------



## Tobsucht. (13. Oktober 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hat jemand infos, wann es im "a la carte" Bereich die 2017er 4.2 geben wird?



Hi, mir wurde in einer Mail Dezember genannt.

Eine Frage an die Meta-Fahrer:
Das V4.2 bei 1,78 und 84 SL in M oder L?
Alle Daten sprechen für L und ich würde gerne das L mit kurzem Vorbau aufbauen die 490mm Sitzrohr bringen mich zum grübeln.

Jemand vergleichbare Größe und SL und kann eine Empfehlung aussprechen? 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## scnc (17. Oktober 2016)

Mein Rahmen ist mittlerweile angekommen. Bevor aufgebaut wird, möchte ich alle notwendigen Stellen schützen. Schutzfolie wurde bereits angebracht (leider musste das Kit welches Commencal mitverkauft erst mal angepasst werden, da es auf runde Rohr ausgelegt ist). Bei der Öffnung über dem Tretlager für die innen verlegten Leitungen bin ich mir unsicher. Ist die bei euch offen? Kein Problem mit Wasser und Dreck?


----------



## Biost0ne (17. Oktober 2016)

Ja die is offen  Dreck und Wasser geht da ohne ende rein... aber kann man leich beheben  mit einem schwamm zb.  ganz wichtig aber, kleb da alles gut ab... weil sonst sieht das ganz schnell so aus...


----------



## slash-sash (17. Oktober 2016)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Folie von Commencal auf runde Rohr ausgelegt ist. Wie sollen sie es auch anders machen?
Nimm dir einen Fön, am besten einen Heißluftfön, den dir runter regeln kannst und erwärm gaaaaaanz vorsichtig die Folie. Dann kannst du sie dir in die Form ziehen.
Was dein Loch und die Scheuerstellen am Tretlager anbetrifft, gibt es hier im Forum (ein paar Beiträge weiter oben) auch schon eine Lösung; für beide Probleme.  Drei davon fahren sie auch bereits an ihren Meta's.



Sascha


----------



## scnc (18. Oktober 2016)

Ok, rund war definitiv der falsche Ausdruck. Gemeint habe ich dass es bei den hydroformierten Rohren einfach kaum passt, auch wenn man mit dem Föhn arbeitet. Die Biegungen sind zu stark. Anders machen könnten sie es so:




Musste ich dann halt selber machen.

Die Lösung für die Öffnung über dem Tretlager auf der letzten Seite hatte ich übersehen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## scnc (18. Oktober 2016)

@slash-sash 
Andere Frage: Wenn der Dämpfer voll ausgefahren ist, wird der Platz zwischen Tretlager und unterem Verbindungssteg der Kettenstreben so richtig knapp. Heisst kaum Platz für Schalthülle bzw. Bremsleitung die dort durchgeführt werden. Ist das bei dir auch so? Das Problem verschärft sich ja noch mit deinem Veschlussteil.
Dein Bild zeigt die Stelle ja ziemlich gut:


----------



## volki_d (18. Oktober 2016)

Dusius schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Hat jemand infos, wann es im "a la carte" Bereich die 2017er 4.2 geben wird?



Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Mail diesbezüglich an Commencal geschrieben, da ich an einem Set aus Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel interessiert bin. Als Antwort kam das man daran arbeitet und hofft diesen in 2 Wochen frei schalten zu können.


----------



## slash-sash (18. Oktober 2016)

Ja, der Platz ist begrenzt; da gebe ich dir Recht. Deshalb habe ich das Teil so konstruiert, dass so wenig, wie möglich Material da darunter ist und so viel wie nötig. 
ICH habe keinerlei Schalteinbußen verzeichnen können. Nicht mal ansatzweise. Bei der Bremse auch nicht. Ich kann aber die Tage mal den Dämpfer raus nehmen, den Hinterbau hoch heben und mal nachschauen, wie der Stand der Dinge da drunter aussieht. 
Oder einer derjenigen, die das Teil ebenfalls besitzen ist schneller oder kann dazu was sagen. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (18. Oktober 2016)

So sieht das zurzeit bei mir aus...

The real butt hole 


Hab da einfach einen Schwamm drin und gewebeband aufem Rahmen aber wie man sieht, drücken die züge schon stark rein...


----------



## slash-sash (19. Oktober 2016)

Also ich habe gestern mal bei mir nachgeschaut; Platz ist definitiv was anderes. Aber es ist nicht so, das meine Leitungen gequetscht sind. 
Am Wochenende baue ich den Dämpfer mal aus und schaue mir an, ob ich Quetschspuren sehen kann. Die Leitungen lassen sich minimalst bewegen. 
Der Lappen des Silikonspacer über dem Tretlager ist "hauchdünn" gebaut. Im Grunde genommen ist es ein "silikongetränktes" Textil. 



Sascha


----------



## Biost0ne (19. Oktober 2016)

Da kann, eigentlich auch nix gequtscht werden, wenn man sich drauf setzt ist da eh genug platz...


----------



## scnc (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab nun über dem Tretlager und unten am Steg 3M 2228 Tape geklebt. mit 2x1.65mm ist zwar noch weniger Platz, aber die Leitungen werden einfach ins weiche Tape gedrückt. Hoffe das schützt den Rahmen langfristig.

@slash-sash Wie hast du den Verschluss für das Loch hergestellt? Sieht schon edel aus. Vorläufig werde ich wohl die Variante "Schwamm" machen, aber langfristig wärs schon cool was schöneres zu haben.


----------



## slash-sash (21. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mir den Bereich abgeformt, daraus ein Modell erstellt und dann das Ganze dann für mich und ein paar andere hier in Silikon gebaut. 



Sascha


----------



## Dusius (21. Oktober 2016)

volki_d schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche eine Mail diesbezüglich an Commencal geschrieben, da ich an einem Set aus Rahmen, Dämpfer und Gabel interessiert bin. Als Antwort kam das man daran arbeitet und hofft diesen in 2 Wochen frei schalten zu können.



Gerade geschaut, der Bereich ist freigeschalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel1982 (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo an die Meta Fahrer. Fährt jemand ein Meta in M mit 1,65 um 76 Schritlänge. Meine Frau hätte gern das Meta AM V4 Purpel. Es ist nur noch Rahmengrößen M verfügbar und ich bin mir mit dem 44cm Sitzrohr nicht ganz sicher.
Grüße Daniel


----------



## slash-sash (30. Oktober 2016)

Mmmhhh. Also ich bin 176cm (oder so;gemessen anno Tuk; wahrscheinlich eher kleiner, im Alter), Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht. Ich fahre nen M. Bei allen anderen Rädern musste ich in M immer ne 125er Stütze verbauen. Beim Meta kann ich das erste mal ne 150er (bei einer Revive sogar ne 160er) fahren. Es fällt schon kleiner aus. Allerdings nur beim Sattelrohr. Der Rest des Rahmens ist dann schon M-like. 
Demnach glaube ich NICHT, dass deine Freundin mit nem M glücklich wird. Ich würde für meine Frau/Freundin davon Abstand nehmen. 
ABER; ich würde nicht vom Meta Abstand nehmen. Dafür ist echt zu geil/verspielt/einfach zu fahren/usw. ! Das Teil lohnt sich, auch, wenn es am Ende nicht die Wunschfarbe ist. 



Ssscha


----------



## Wildchild78 (30. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die Antwort! Hab gestern mit einem Händler telefoniert.... Der sagte dass ich auf jeden Fall nach der Beininnenlänge gehen soll. Da ich für meine Körpergröße doch eine ziemlich hohe Beininnenlänge habe rät er auf jeden Fall zu M. Bei meinem aktuellen Bike Rahmengröße S musste schon eine 125er Sattelstütze rein weils mit der 100er schon sehr knapp wurde. Laut Commencal ist die max. Beininnenlänge beim S 74.6 cm... Ich möchte das ganze Theater nicht nochmal haben . Trotzdem Danke für deine Antwort ✌️


----------



## Stemminator (7. November 2016)

Hey,  sind die Decals nocheinmal klar Überlackiert? 

Lg
Daniel


----------



## slash-sash (26. November 2016)

Mal ne kurze Frage: 
Fährt hier jemand eine MT5 am V4? Passt der Bremssattel ins Rahmendreieck?
Nachdem es bei mantel.com die MT5 für schlappe 69€ gibt, habe ich einfach mal zugegriffen. 




Sascha


----------



## un1e4shed (26. November 2016)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage:
> Fährt hier jemand eine MT5 am V4? Passt der Bremssattel ins Rahmendreieck?
> Nachdem es bei mantel.com die MT5 für schlappe 69€ gibt, habe ich einfach mal zugegriffen.
> 
> Sascha



nicht mit einer 180er Scheibe.....


----------



## slash-sash (26. November 2016)

Sch…! Gar nicht? Nicht mal mit bearbeiten?

Was brauche ich eigentlich für Adapter, wenn ich vorne 203 fahren möchte und welchen, wenn ich vorne 180 fahren will? Ich habe ne Mattoc drin. QM???
Und hinten bei einer 160er Scheibe wohl eher gar keinen Adapter, oder?




Sascha


----------



## Loamer (27. November 2016)

Also bei mir passt die MT5 mit 180mm Scheibe sehr wohl ins V4. Ist etwas weniger als ein Millimeter Luft zwischen Sattel und Sitzstrebe.


----------



## slash-sash (27. November 2016)

Cool.  Ich danke dir für die Aussage. 

Ich wollte nur meine perfekt eingestellte jetzige Bremse nicht demontieren, um zu sehen, dass es nie und nimmer passt. 
Dann lohnt es ja doch, das ganze mal zu demontieren. 




Sascha


----------



## spunkt (27. November 2016)

Bei mir war eigentlich auch ganz knapp noch Luft zwischen Sattel und Sitzstrebe. Beim Fahren ist aber soviel Bewegung drin, dass es geschliffen hat. Habe dann einfach mit dem QM42-Adapter eine 203er Scheibe montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (28. November 2016)

Ok. Dank euch. Gut zu wissen. Aber dann werde ich es mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht lassen die Fertigungstoleranzen ja eine Montage zu. 
Helft mir doch noch mal auf die Sprünge:
Ich brauche hinten einen einen PN6" auf 180, also einen QM28, richtig?
Und bei der Mattoc den QM42? 
Ist schon ewig her, dass ich mich mit dieser Adapter-Geschichte beschäftigen musste. Klärt mich mal auf, wie das war. 




Sascha


----------



## tommespommes (28. November 2016)

servus, hab das meta mit dem originalen debonair. allerdings bekomme ich mit dem kein brauchbares setup hin. ok, bin ein cane creek verwöhntes kind... meiner meinung nach is die debonair kammer bei dem rahmen auch völlig fehl am platz. hat jemand erfahrungen mit der normalen hv-kammer? am besten im direkten vergleich? besten dank vorab!


----------



## Chainzuck (4. Dezember 2016)

tommespommes schrieb:


> servus, hab das meta mit dem originalen debonair. allerdings bekomme ich mit dem kein brauchbares setup hin. ok, bin ein cane creek verwöhntes kind... meiner meinung nach is die debonair kammer bei dem rahmen auch völlig fehl am platz. hat jemand erfahrungen mit der normalen hv-kammer? am besten im direkten vergleich? besten dank vorab!


Warum kriegst du kein setup hin?
Mir war der Debonair nicht progressiv genug. Hab jetzt einfach 4 oder 5 Spacer in der Hauptkammer. Jetzt schlägt da nichts mehr durch und man profitiert trotzdem noch von der größeren negativ Kammer des Debonair. 
Hab nen M/M tune. Kann gut sein dass der M/L tune ab Werk für schwere Fahrer viel zu weich ist.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommespommes (4. Dezember 2016)

bin jetzt auch wieder bei 4 spacern (vorher 6), schlägt hier und da noch durch, aber nix harsches. allerdings finde ich immernoch dass sich das fahrwerk so satt anfühlt wie ich es mag. ist momentan ein guter kompromiss, aber auf zeit muss sich da noch was ändern. die hv kammer is geordert. sobald ich erfahrungen damit gesammelt hab teile ich die gerne.


----------



## Chainzuck (5. Dezember 2016)

tommespommes schrieb:


> bin jetzt auch wieder bei 4 spacern (vorher 6), schlägt hier und da noch durch, aber nix harsches. allerdings finde ich immernoch dass sich das fahrwerk so satt anfühlt wie ich es mag. ist momentan ein guter kompromiss, aber auf zeit muss sich da noch was ändern. die hv kammer is geordert. sobald ich erfahrungen damit gesammelt hab teile ich die gerne.


Ich versteh nicht ganz was die High Volume Kammer bringen soll.
Die Debonair ist ja sozusagen ne High Volumen Positivkammer mit zusätzlich ner großen Negativkammer. Die Negativkammer sorgt für feineres Ansprechen und Linearität auf den ersten cm. Der Grund fürs durchschlagen ist die große Positivkammer. Die kann man ja  einfach zuspacern und hat dann nen progressiven Dämpfer mit zusätzlich dem feinen Ansprechen durch die Neg Kammer.
Den HV müsstest du dann auch zuspacern, hättest aber wohl ein hölzerneres Ansprechverhalten,weil keine große Neg Kammer vorhanden.
Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler? Bitte korrigiert mich,wenn ich falsch liege.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tommespommes (5. Dezember 2016)

die hv kammer ist deutlich kleiner als die debonair kammer, sowohl positiv als auch negativ. bei so linearen hinterbauten mit höheren übersetzungsverhältnissen ist die debonair kammer häufig zu viel des guten. nukeproof ist auch von der debonair zurück zur hv kammer. bin auch das reign von nem freund gefahren, da war der debonair komplett fehl am platz. diese riesigen negativ kammern sind nicht für alle hinterbau systeme gut. das spesh enduro ging mit dem öhlins bei 220 psi recht gut, aber der ccdba cs brauchte nur 165psi und ging insgesamt deutlich besser. der hinterbau vom enduro is ja auch mega linear und hat ne richtig beschissene übersetzung. insgesamt gehe ich davon aus dass man durch die hv kammer den druck deutlich runter bekommt und durch die kleineren luftkammern gerade die mitte des federwegs besser in den griff bekommt. das ende kann man ja super mit ringen beeinflussen. wie gesagt... sobald ich das getestet hab werd ich mal was dazu sagen... versuch macht klug!
ps... die transfer ports beim debonair haben da wohl auch einen großen einfluss drauf, also einfach neg kammer zupflastern bringt auch nix...


----------



## Jakten (13. Januar 2017)

PinkFrog schrieb:


> Also bei mir passt die MT5 mit 180mm Scheibe sehr wohl ins V4. Ist etwas weniger als ein Millimeter Luft zwischen Sattel und Sitzstrebe.



Gibt es dazu ein Foto? 
Möchte meine MT5 gerne behalten, will nicht ein neues Komplettrad kaufen sondern an sich nur den Rahmen und Dämpfer wechseln...


----------



## Loamer (13. Januar 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu ein Foto?


----------



## Jakten (13. Januar 2017)

Danke, passt bei dir also ohne jeglichen Kontakt?
Aber braucht dafür eine 203er Scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loamer (13. Januar 2017)

Geht sehr eng zu, aber Kontakt zur Strebe besteht nicht.
Nein, ist eine 180mm Scheibe auf dem Bild


----------



## Jakten (13. Januar 2017)

Da bin ich ja dann mal gespannt sollte es bei mir ein Meta werden


----------



## Jakten (16. Januar 2017)

Mich ärgert es grade ein wenig, ich habe von einigen Leuten gehört, dass Pressfit ein NoGo für sie sind da sie ständig Problem machen (Knacken und Co.).
Zusätzlich diese Antwort von Commencal:
*MT5 can only fit using a 200mm disc.
180 will not be compatible.
*
Ok, Bremse kann ich hinten auch mit 200er Scheiben fahren.

Wie ist Eure Pressfit-Erfahrung?

Es gibt für mich derzeit 2 Rahmen die in Frage kommen, davon ist mit eins zu teuer und das andere hat Pressfit.
Ich selber habe noch keine Erfahrungen mit Pressfit sammeln können.


_
_


----------



## slash-sash (17. Januar 2017)

Ich kann deine Gedanken voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Warum? Weil ich die gleichen hatte 
Aber das "Optimum" gibt es genausowenig, wie die Eierlegendewollmilchsau. Einen Tod wirst du sterben müssen.
Lass uns morgen einfach mal telefonieren. 




Sascha


----------



## Chainzuck (17. Januar 2017)

Also ich hab leider auch press fit an zwei Rädern. Eins davon ist das Meta(Race Face innenlager).
Ich kann nur sagen, dass beide nach nun 2Saisons immer noch keine Probleme oder Geräusche machen. Die Standard Shimano BSA Lager, waren bei mir eig nach 1 Jahr immer durch. Aber die konnte ich selbst blitzschnell für unter 20€ wechseln. Mal Schaum wie das jetzt bei den press fit wird. Auf jeden muss neues Werkzeug her.
Was ich sagen will: Laut meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung sind die press fit Dinger nicht so schlecht. Wenn das das einzige ist, was gegen den Rahmen spricht, würde ich drüber weg sehen.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2017)

Braucht jemand noch so einen Silikonspacer für den Tretlagerbereich?! Ich hab da noch einen liegen. 


 



PinkFrog schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 564304 Anhang anzeigen 564305 Anhang anzeigen 564306


Sag mal @PinkFrog ! Du hast im Hintergrund ne MT7. Ich überlege mir für meine MT5 ebenfalls gelbe Ringe zu besorgen. Passen die farblich ganz gut oder ist der Farbunterschied zu krass? 
Dank dir schon mal. 



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loamer (20. Januar 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Sag mal @PinkFrog ! Du hast im Hintergrund ne MT7. Ich überlege mir für meine MT5 ebenfalls gelbe Ringe zu besorgen. Passen die farblich ganz gut oder ist der Farbunterschied zu krass?



Die Gelbtöne sind sich eigentlich ziemlich ähnlich, also ich denke das passt gut!


----------



## slash-sash (20. Januar 2017)

Cool. Dann kann ich ja mal auf die Suche gehen. 
Oder willst du deine gelben gegen meine grauen tauschen? 




Sascha


----------



## Loamer (20. Januar 2017)

Nein danke


----------



## gurkentruppe (24. Januar 2017)

@Chainzuck konntest du noch vor dem Wintereinbruch die hv Kammer für den Debonair testen im Meta? Woher hast du die denn bezogen? Danke schon einmal


----------



## Chainzuck (26. Januar 2017)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> @Chainzuck konntest du noch vor dem Wintereinbruch die hv Kammer für den Debonair testen im Meta? Woher hast du die denn bezogen? Danke schon einmal


Sorry, da hast du dich in der Diskussion verlesen. Ich hab keine HV Kammer für den Monarch. Komme mit 5 Spacern im Debonair gut klar.


----------



## tommespommes (26. Januar 2017)

Ich war das mit der HV...is noch net da. Fahre momentan den Marzocchi 053, der geht wirklich super, aber schlägt auch bei nem sag von knapp 30 Prozent im sitzen regelmäßig durch.


----------



## gurkentruppe (26. Januar 2017)

@Chainzuck Sorry da habe ich mich in der Zeile vertan (;
@tommespimmes Was wiegst du denn fahrfertig? Habe den Debonair ebenfalls verbaut und irgendwie finde ich kein angenehmes Setup damit. 

Hat schon jemand den Manitou McLeod ausprobiert im Meta und könnte seine Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## slash-sash (26. Januar 2017)

Oh, ich wüsste, wer mit Ohren wie Rhababerblätter zuhören würde, wenn jemand nen Erfahrungsbericht dazu abgeben würde, oder Tim?!

Aber mal zurück zum 053! Egal, welcher Dämpfer; 30% Sag bei einem Fahrwerk mit 150mm, auch wenn die sich nach mehr anfühlen, halte ich für etwas zuviel. Bei 160mm mag das an einem Enduro wohl recht gut hin kommen. Wobei ich auch da Räder kenne, die besser fahren, wenn man weniger Sag einstellt. 
Und nur, weil es in die Kategorie "Enduro" fällt, würde ich pauschal nicht 30% einstellen. Probier mal weniger. Der 053 läuft auch dann noch super. 
Ansonsten könnte ich mir vorstellen, gibt es nen paar, die ihn dir gerne abkaufen 
Ich nicht 




Sascha


----------



## tommespommes (26. Januar 2017)

Die 30 sind im sitzen, im stehen isses eher 20-25...hab da jetzt mal ordentlich Öl in die Kammer gekippt, aufm Hinterhof hat sich's ganz passabel angefühlt....Morgen weiß ich mehr. 83 Kilo im Adams Kostüm...


----------



## tommespommes (26. Januar 2017)

Ich stelle mei Fahrwerk net nach Zahlen ein sondern nach Gefühl... Aber bei mehr Druck isser dann am Anfang und in der Mitte wieder net so wie ich ihn haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (30. Januar 2017)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> @ChainzuckHat schon jemand den Manitou McLeod ausprobiert im Meta und könnte seine Eindrücke schildern?



Ich stehe ja kurz davor mir ein V4 zu holen, mir fehlt nur noch die Probefahrt die ansteht sobald es wieder trocken und ein bisschen wärmer ist. 
Mein Plan ist es auch das V4 mit dem Manitou McLeod zu fahren, habe ihn derzeit in der Fanes zum testen und der macht seinen Job da extrem gut!


----------



## 8664 (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo, gibt es eine alternative 12x142mm achse, da sie ja brechen kann? Ev dt swiss, welches gewinde?


----------



## slash-sash (1. Februar 2017)

Das Thema wollte ich für die neue Saison auch noch angehen. Ich reihe mich mal ein. 
Gerne auch ohne Schnellspanner. 




Sascha


----------



## 8664 (1. Februar 2017)

denke dtswiss würde gehen, aber die gewinde steigung könnte diverse sein?


https://www.cycling-parts.ch/Bike-T...kachse.html?XTCsid=qlcc7vdgush5imo1pqiv620hg0


----------



## tommespommes (1. Februar 2017)

DT hat nix passendes. Steigung is anders. Hab ne KCNC die super funzt. Die is ähnlich wie die DT.


----------



## 8664 (2. Februar 2017)

Die da..
https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=123912;menu=1000,2,169;page=3

cool, und man kann auswählen für Das maxxle system, Merci!


----------



## tommespommes (2. Februar 2017)

Jep, die isses


----------



## waschi82 (6. Februar 2017)

Hello zusammen,

ich überlege auch mir ein Meta AM 4.2 zuzulegen. Jetzt stellt sich die 
Frage ob es die Ausstattungsvarianten auf der Homepage auch als 
"Sonderbestellung" in anderen Farben gibt, vor allem das RAW ist 
super schön. 
Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen? 

Danke!


----------



## Jakten (6. Februar 2017)

Frag an besten bei Commencal direkt nach, die sind schnell.
Oder stell die Frage bei den 4.2er: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/commencal-meta-v4-2.827773/page-2

PS. Die Frage habe ich mir aber auch schon gestellt aber nicht weiter nachgefragt da ich eh nur den Rahmen brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (6. Februar 2017)

@waschi82, wie Jakten es schon geschrieben hat, hab frag mal bei Commencal direkt an. Die sind sehr fix und freundlich. Ansonsten gibt es im Shop die "A la carte" Funktion, wo du dir das komplette Bike oder auch ein Rahmenset in gewissem Rahmen selbst zusammen stellen kannst.


----------



## waschi82 (6. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Hinweise, dann schreibe ich mal eine Mail direkt an die Jungs vor Ort und berichte hier die Ergebnisse


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (7. Februar 2017)

tommespommes schrieb:


> DT hat nix passendes. Steigung is anders. Hab ne KCNC die super funzt. Die is ähnlich wie die DT.



Habe mir auch die KCNC geholt da mir die Maxle gebrochen ist .. lächerlich wie dünnwandig die ist.

Da ich den Rahmen nicht zu einem Vertretbaren Preis verkaufen konnte, habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich den doch noch ein Jahr fahre, aber mit ein paar Upgrades.


2016:







Da der Lack gelinde gesagt Semi Geil ist, halt ohne ..
Rahmen für 2017 ist schonmal vorbereitet :












Teile sind auch soweit gekommen: 





+ LRS







Fehlt nur noch das Innenlager und der neue Lagersatz, dann kann es wieder vereint werden. 



P.S. Hat jemand das reele nackte Rahmengewicht ? (Ohne Dämpfer) nur rahmen mit Schaltauge, würde mich schon Interessieren, was das Lack an gewicht war.


----------



## Jakten (7. Februar 2017)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Da ich den Rahmen nicht zu einem Vertretbaren Preis verkaufen konnte, habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich den doch noch ein Jahr fahre, aber mit ein paar Upgrades.



So geht es mir wahrscheinlich auch mit meiner Fanes. Durch den Ausverkauft (wie halt bei Commencal) sind die preise im Keller. Dennoch werde ich mir das Meta holen und die Fanes dann als Parkbike aufbauen. Immer noch besser als zu verramschen.

Bin gespannt wie dein RAW-Aufbau aussieht. Teile sind ja erste Sahne.


----------



## slash-sash (7. Februar 2017)

Hört hört @KWC-toiletspray. Das wäre dann ja mal das erste "kritische" Statement, welches ich seid Eröffnung dieses Threads immer haben wollte. 
Was gefällt dir denn nicht mehr am Meta. Oder ist es, wie bei 99% hier, einfach nur der Wunsch nach was Neuem?

Und ich bin überrascht einen Coil Dämpfer im Meta zu sehen. Der passt rein? Da würde mich ja mal ganz stark die Performance interessieren. 

Auch, wenn mir das RAW nicht so zusagt, aber in Kombi mit den orangenen Applikationen, bestimmt doch richtig geil. Ich bin echt gespannt. Bitte halt uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden. 
Hast du die Decals selber geplottet oder kann man die von Commençal so bekommen?
Viele Fragen mit Hoffnung auf alle Antworten 




Sascha


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (7. Februar 2017)

Hi,

zufrieden war ich schon .. Kleinigkeiten stören nur, das werde ich nun beheben - das Sattelrohr kürze ich um 1 - 1,5 cm und die Dämpferperformance .. der Debon Air war nix, schlägt durch ohne Ende und von der Performance war ich mega Enttäuscht - in allen belangen.
Der Float X war da schon um welten besser und würde auch drin bleiben, wenn man den granulare Einstellen könnte.

Float X2 wäre erste Wahl, aber passt nunmal nicht, deswegen der Coil .. der neue mit 2 Postionen (Firm / Open) und der neuen SLS Feder, macht es nun akzeptabel (650g) und die Performance sollte genial sein - Coil passt übrigens, hatte ich auch schon drin gestern - nur bekomm ich noch neue Lager (kurzfristig). 

Ich finde Raw immer schon geil .. und da der Lack nach einem Jahr völligs zerbumst aussah, habe ich gedacht, machste Lack ab und sparst dabei noch Gewicht  Deswegen würde ich gerne wissen was ein reelles gewicht beim v4 ist - 3,15 laut CM, aber wer weiß ob das stimmt.

Decals habe ich bei Ebay bestellt .. aber hätte ich vorher gewusst, was das für eine Fummelsarbeit ist, hätte ich mir was anderes überlegt 

Mach ich, die Tage kommen neue Lager, dann gehts weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (7. Februar 2017)

Besten Dank. 
Also Fahrleistungen etc. sind nach wie vor noch super für dich, wenn ich das so raus höre, bzw. kam ja keine Kritik. 

Ich fahre nen Marzocchi 053 R2D20815irgendwas. Und der passt mir super. Wüsste nicht, was ich daran zu mosern hätte. Aber nen Coil ist immer super. Deshalb behalte ich den mal im Auge. (Was auch immer du mit "granulare Einstellen" meinst. Granulat kenne ich, hat aber wohl nichts damit zu tun )

Also, dann bau mal schön auf und her mit den Bildern (und irgendwann mit deinem Feedback )




Sascha


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (7. Februar 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> (Was auch immer du mit "granulare Einstellen" meinst. Granulat kenne ich, hat aber wohl nichts damit zu tun )
> 
> Sascha




Highspeed / Lowspeed Dämpfung, Hi / Low Rebound

Gerade die Dämpfung sollte man breit einstellen können, ist beim Float X leider nicht.


----------



## Jakten (8. Februar 2017)

Eine Frage habe ich noch, leider habe ich keine Infos dazu gefunden. 
Ich würde gerne meine 150er Reverb Stealth in das Meta stecken. Ich müsste allerdings die Reverb ganz einschieben können damit ich mit der Sitzrohrlänge hinkommen. Funktioniert das mit der Einstecktiefe? Fährt jemand ein L mit ganz eingesteckter Reverb?


----------



## gurkentruppe (8. Februar 2017)

@Jakten
Ich fahre genau die Kombi, allerdings id Reverb etwas rausgezogen. Als ich jedoch das Meta aufgebaut habe, hatte ich die Reverb komplett versenkt gehabt bevor ich sie richtig eingestellt habe. Sollte also passen!


----------



## bikingarni (8. Februar 2017)

@Jakten 
Kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## waschi82 (9. Februar 2017)

Heute kam die Mail von Commencal, sehr freundlich und ausführlich übrigens. 

Es ist leider nicht möglich Bikes aus dem Bestand noch zu ändern, lediglich über das "A la Carte" Programm kann man individuelle Optionen auswählen. Da wird derzeit aber auch noch viel ergänzt an Optionen, vielleicht ist das ja noch sinnvoll für einige zu warten. 

Preis/Leistung der "fertigen" Modelle bleibt unschlagbar


----------



## Jakten (10. Februar 2017)

Dank @KWC-toiletspray bin ich mal auf die Suche nach Coil Dämpfern im Meta gegangen und habe folgendes gefunden:






Auf der Homepage sind ja leider nur Luftdämpfer gelistet die passen oder nicht passen. Hat da jemand eine geupdatete Liste mir Coil Dämpfern? Bzw ist der Feder Umfang von dem Fox "standart"? Oder gibt es unterschiedliche Durchmesser der Federn?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (10. Februar 2017)

Moin,
Es passen nicht alle Federn, die neue SLS von Fox passt.
Grüße 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## gurkentruppe (11. Februar 2017)

@KWC-toiletspray hast du dein Meta schon aufgebaut? Ich finde den polierten Raw Look beim neuen Meta 4.2 richtig schick, da würde mich interessieren, wie deines aussieht! Vor allem in Verbindung mit den Fox Komponenten 

Welche Hope Bremse verbaust du denn - zwecks dem etwas mangelnden Platz?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. Februar 2017)

Steckt nur grob zusammen, warte noch auf die neuen Lager. 

Wenn es steht kommt es Bild. Die Tech 3 E4, aber mit 200er scheiben vorne + hinten, weil bei dem Adapter hinten bei 200 ein Versatz drin ist und somit keine Platz Probleme mehr da sind. Hatte länger nach nem adapter auf 180 gesucht wo es passt, aber dann keine Lust mehr gehabt. Ja ich weiss, dass nur bis 180 zulässig ist. 

P.s. Hope adapter passt hinten auch nicht. Muss den " passenden"das mal Fotografieren, da muss man dann auch mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten. So 100% ist das alles nicht.



Grüße 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. Februar 2017)

Teaser und Ghetto Bild, passt alles.







HR ist das falsche - keine Zeit mehr gehabt um es kurzfristig dicht zu bekommen, muss den Konpressor dafür anschmeißen.

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## gurkentruppe (11. Februar 2017)

Sieht schon sehr vielversprechend aus! Und das Raw finde ich kommt bei dem Meta einfach Hammer!


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. Februar 2017)

Find auch, dass es in echt richtig gut kommt. Auf dem Bild wirkt es nicht richtig. 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## Jakten (11. Februar 2017)

Noch ein Reifensammler ;-)


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. Februar 2017)

Hab im Winter schon aussortiert


----------



## Jakten (11. Februar 2017)

Geht mir auch so 

Zurück zum Meta, sieht gut aus. Freu mich auf das erste komplette Bild.



KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Hatte länger nach nem adapter auf 180 gesucht wo es passt, aber dann keine Lust mehr gehabt. Ja ich weiss, dass nur bis 180 zulässig ist.



Hier die Antwort von Commencal auf meine Frage die MT4 oder MT5 mich nicht zugelassener 203er Scheibe zufahren:




> MT4 / MT5 200 / 203mm are ok for Meta V4.
> 
> But actually not recommended as difference is not important.
> 
> ...


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (13. Februar 2017)

Ah ok danke.

Das erste "komplette" Bild, das HR ist noch nicht mit Luft befüllt, deswegen das falsche drin. 
Das erste mal dass ich Tubeless nicht ohne Kompressor oder Luftspeicher aufgeblasen bekomme. 

+ der Zug von der Remoteleitung für die Fox muss nochmal neu (hab mich zu dumm angestellt) und das Klebeband + Gummistopfen für den Rahmen muss noch rein.










Teile:
2016er Meta AMV4 - L - Raw "poliert" - Decal von ebay aus England 
Fox 36 Boost RC2
Fox DHX2, 2 pos, SLS Feder 500
Fox Transfer Vario Sattelstütze
Hope Pro4 mit Hope Enduro Rims mit der neuen Hope Kassette (11-44) - wie gesagt noch nicht montiert.
Hope Spiderless Kurbel mit Oval Kettenblatt 34
Hope Tech3 E4 Bremsanlage - 200mm v+h
Hope Steuersatz
Hope Innenlager
Hope F20 Flat Pedal
SQ Lab 611 Sattel
Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau 40mm
Syntace Vector Lenker (38mm Rise)
Shimano XT 11 Fach Schaltwerk + Hebel
Conti Baron Projekt Reifen 27,5 x 2,4

Der Schaltzughülle + Stützenleitung ist in einem Schaumstoff Ummantelung - damit nichts klappert.


----------



## Jakten (13. Februar 2017)

HAMMER !!!
Verdammt stimmig bis auf mMn die Hope Kurbel. Der Schriftzug wirkt störend bei dem sonst sehr cleanen Look.
Ist aber eine Kleinigkeit, in Summe ist das schon nahezu perfekt


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (13. Februar 2017)

Danke, ein / zwei decals kommen dann, dann gehts wieder. 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (13. Februar 2017)

Schickes Gerät.  
Ich find die Rahmenform ja echt schick.  Cool ist auch, dass nen Stahlfederdämpfer passt. 
Jetzt geh mal schnell raus und erzähl uns, wie sich der Hinterbau so fährt. 
Ach ja, vorher darfst du das Teil noch wiegen. 




Sascha


----------



## spunkt (13. Februar 2017)

Wie hast du denn den Rahmen entlackt?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (13. Februar 2017)

Danke. Stahlfeder passt, aber nicht alle. Ich meine irgendwie gelesen zu haben, dass ne normale Fox Feder nicht passt, eine Cane Creek aber wohl .. Titan ja sowieso nicht.

Fahren werde ich am WE mal.. aber das ansprechverhalten ist einfach sexy, war mit dem Float X schon geil, aber damit .. halt nochmal ne andere Liga.

Hab ich entlacken lassen;
Beim Forumsentlacker ;-)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/18334


----------



## Jakten (14. Februar 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ride Alpha Klamotten?
Ich würde den Steuersatz mitbestellen. Evtl. auch die Pedalen und zum testen mal den 50mm Vorbau. Habe nur einen 35er hier liegen.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (15. Februar 2017)

Niemand das Gewicht vom Rahmen mal gemessen?
Habe ich leider versäumt bevor es zum entlacken ging.


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2017)

Nee, leider nicht. Sorry. 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Februar 2017)

So, HR drin.

Nun ist alles schick und fertig soweit. 











Kein Leichtgewicht mit 14,7 kg - allerdings sind Reifen recht schwer und Felgen / Speichen würden auch noch bisschen was gehen - evtl. wird das nochmal in Angriff genommen.


----------



## locke_lancelot (16. Februar 2017)

Sehr geil [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## gurkentruppe (16. Februar 2017)

@KWC-toiletspray 
Dein Meta sieht einfach genial aus! Das raw kommt einfach unglaublich geil zusammen mit den Fox-Teilen - sehr stimmig!

Ich hatte mein Meta letztes Jahr an einer Kofferwaage hängen mit Steuersatzschalen von Alpha, Tretlager von Race Face und hatte ein (eher mehrere) Gewichtsergebnis zwischen 3,45-3,65kg bei Größe L und Rahmen ist von 2015. Ist aufgrund der 200g Schwankung meiner Waage mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen das Ergebnis (; aber so im groben.


----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2017)

@KWC-toiletspray - BdW !!!


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Februar 2017)

Danke


----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2017)

@KWC-toiletspray - kannst du mal bitte Fotos von der hinteren Bremsaufnahme machen? Welchen Adapter hast du jetzt verwendet.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (16. Februar 2017)

Den habe ich benutzt: 






 -Avid PM200.

Damit kann man den sattel mehr ins inere setzen, passt aber auch nicht so 100% - habe erstmal ne unterlegscheibe drunter gepackt, damit gehts erstmal - schau mir das aber nochmal an.


----------



## gurkentruppe (19. Februar 2017)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> @Chainzuck
> 
> Hat schon jemand den Manitou McLeod ausprobiert im Meta und könnte seine Eindrücke schildern?



Kurzerhand habe ich mir nun ein McLeod gekauft, da ich mit dem Monarch einfach keinen Spass hatte. Im Nachhinein auch kein Wunder, schließlich hatte der RS einen falschen Tune (M/M).. 
Da ich aber schon immer Lust auf den Manitou hatte und keine Lust mir weiter Gedanken machen zu müssen mit dem Monarch habe ich den McLeod eben gekauft und konnte ihn gestern auf vier Abfahrten testen.

Vorab ich habe lediglich den Vergleich mit einem Rock Shox Monarch+ RC3 DebonAir mit Tune M/M und 8 Ringen in der Kammer!
Des weiteren habe ich Huber-Buchsen im McLeod verbaut wie zuvor im Monarch.

Fahrfertig wiege ich circa 73kg und würde meinen Fahrstil eher als schnell und direkt beschreiben. Deswegen ist mein Fahrwerk auch eher hart abgestimmt, weniger Couchfeeling und ich mag es direktes Feedback von dem zu bekommen was unter mir passiert.

Mit dem Monarch war ich vom Meta sehr enttäuscht obwohl ich so viel gutes über das Meta gelesen hatte und dachte mir schon, dass ich etwas ändern muss. Das Problem war, dass ich mit richtigem Sag ob 25 oder 30% immer Durchschläge mit dem RS hatte. Also habe ich den Hebel für die Druckstufe auf 'firm' gestellt und hatte ein recht brauchbares Ergebnis, allerdings fühlte es sich nicht richtig an. Im mittleren Federweg kam einfach kein vernünftiger Gegendruck auf und bei kleinsten Schlägen war der Dämpfer schon am untersten Federwegsbereich. Im Zusammenspiel mit der Pike einfach ein merkwürdiges Gefühl. Sobald ich den Luftdruck erhöht habe, wurde der Monarch einfach unsensibel und es fühlte sich an wie ein Hardtail - auch nicht das was ich von meinem Hinterbau erwarte.

Schließlich bin ich im MRM auf einen Artikel über den Manitou McLeod und die Mattoc gestoßen und war recht angetan über den Artikel, der beide Federelemente recht hoch lobte. Und da schließlich niemand mit dem McLeod einen Eindruck schildern konnte (oder ich war einfach nicht fähig den Eintrag zu finden  ) habe ich ihn selbst ausprobiert.

Aus dem Karton wirkt alles stimmig, sauber verarbeitet, schön schlicht in schwarz gehalten mit einem kleinen Infoblatt über die Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten. Luftdruck, Rebound und die Druckstufe in 4 Positionen wobei 2 für bergauf und 2 für bergab ausgelegt sind. 
Ich denke zum Einbau brauch ich keine großen Worte verlieren - ging alles ohne Probleme.

Den Sag hatte ich auf etwa 30% eingestellt, was in etwa 60Psi entsprachen und den Rebound vor Abfahrt auf etwa die Hälfte der Umdrehung(en) von - nach +.
Auf dem Weg zum Trail benutze ich Einstellung 4 was für geradlinig?! bergauf angegeben ist. Ebenfalls für die erste Bergauf-Fahrt bin ich bei dieser geblieben. Viele Höhenmeter sind es bis zum Einstieg des Trails nicht und bis auf ein kurzen Abschnitt schmalen, steilen Grades geht das Meiste bergauf auf der Waldautobahn. Insgesamt fand ich den McLeod hierbei völlig unscheinbar, was nicht negativ gesehen werden kann, sondern vielmehr, dass ich mir keine Gedanken machen musste und ich angenehm bergauf gekommen bin. 
Am Einstieg habe ich dann festgestellt, dass ich den Dämpfer auf fast Dreiviertel des Federwegs eingefedert hatte, obwohl ich nicht einmal in den Wiegetritt musste. Kurzerhand noch einmal den Sag überprüft und festgestellt, dass 60Psi zu wenig sind, also erhöht auf 80 und beim kurzen Test 25% Sag gehabt. Ich vermute beim ersten Mal habe ich nicht exakt nachgesehen oder der Dämpfer musste eingefahren werden..

Für die Fahrt bergab stelle ich den Druckstufenhebel nun auf Postion 1, den Rebound belasse ich bei. Was mich etwas verwundert hat ist, dass beim drehen des Druckstufenhebels der Reboundknopf sich ebenfalls leicht mitbewegt. Ob das Absicht ist, dass sich der Rebound leicht ändert je nachdem in welchen der vier Modi ich schalte, konnte ich mir noch keinen Reim daraus machen. Vielleicht hat hier jemand eine Idee?

Für die Fahrt bergab ein paar Worte zum Terrain bzw. Bike. 
Ich fahre das Meta in Größe L bei gut 1,80m und 73kg fahrfertig. Vorne arbeitet eine Pike RC3 SoloAir, dazu rollt das Meta vorne auf einem Schwalbe Magic Mary in 2.4er breite bei 1.8 Bar Druck sowie hinten auf einem Onza Ibex 2.4er mit 2.2 Bar. Diese Kombi ist einzig dem Umstand zu verdanken, dass der Onza vorne sich nicht so griffig angefühlt hatte und der georderte Hans Dampf für hinten nicht dicht zu bekommen war. In absehbarer Zeit werde ich allerdings noch auf einen Satz Conti Baron tauschen.

Gefahren wurde auf der SMDH in Karlsruhe. Im Moment etwas matschig, dennoch gut fahrbar, auch wenn Teile von der Strecke gesperrt sind (macht auch Sinn, da sonst recht viel abgetragen wird..). Neben einigen Anliegern, (derzeit) ein paar kleinere Sprüngen gibt es hier und da künstliche "Steinfelder" sonst größtenteils schöne griffe Erde und teilweise steile Streckenteile.

Auf den ersten Metern bereits konnte ich den enormen Unterschied zum Monarch feststellen. Da man zu Beginn kurz treten muss um auf Geschwindigkeit zu kommen war einfach der viel bessere Gegendruck zu spüren, den der McLeod aufbaut. Nun folgt eine Abfolge von mehreren Anliegern und kleinen Sprüngen. Auch hier war ich sehr davon angetan, dass der Dämpfer schön hoch im Federweg stand und nicht total abgetaucht ist. Somit konnte man sich gut in die Anlieger drücken ohne das Gefühl zu haben, dass das Hinterrad schwimmt während die Gabel vorne noch hoch steht. Auch auf den Sprüngen konnte man sich mit dem Meta wunderbar abdrücken. Nun folgt ein kleines Steinfeld in welchem der Manitou seine Arbeit hervorragend gemeistert hat. Dicke Schläge wurden sauber weggesteckt ohne jedoch dabei abgetaucht zu bleiben, da macht der Rebound seine Arbeit sehr gut und gibt den Federweg schnell wieder frei. Leichtere Schläge fand ich gut aufgenommen, jedoch bei der vierten Abfahrt hatte ich schon mehr den Eindruck, dass meine Beine mehr zu arbeiten hatten. Dieser Eindruck möchte ich jedoch etwas hinten anstellen, da meine gesamte körperliche Verfassung schon eher in die Ermüdung gegangen sind 

Im weiteren Streckenverlauf bekam ich immer mehr Lust das Meta auf Geschwindigkeit zu bringen, da ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen musste, ob der McLeod mit den Schlägen nachkommt oder einen Durchschlag zu erleiden hat. 
Mit den Einstellungen von Luftdruck und Rebound habe ich so keinen Durchschlag provozieren können, aber den gesamten Federweg bis auf etwa 2mm voll ausnutzen können. 
Nach der ersten Abfahrt habe ich noch die Position 3 für das 'ruppige'?! bergauf Fahren ausprobiert und muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir diese für das hoch Treten besser gefallen hat. Warum das genau so war, da ich ja schon oben beschrieben habe, dass mir Position 4 ebenfalls so gut gefallen hat, dass ich den Dämpfer schon vergessen habe, kann ich nicht so genau sagen. Ich vermute, dass etwas mehr Gegendruck aufgebaut wird und man bei kleineren Hindernisse einfach besser darüber kommt. Das würde auch die kleinen Bildchen erklären die zu den jeweiligen Positionen gedruckt sind. Ob ich nun auf 3 oder 4 bergauf fahre könnte ich im Blindtest vermutlich aber nicht unterscheiden.


Insgesamt hat mir der Manitou McLeod sehr gut gefallen. Out of the Box passt mir einfach alles und der fehlende Piggyback stört mich auch nicht, sieht sogar noch besser aus nun im Meta. Bergab und Bergauf konnte er meines Erachtens für das erste Mal richtig überzeugen und das Meta mir so richtig schmackhaft machen, sodass ich noch mehr testen möchte wie sich der Manitou weiterhin schlägt. Ob auf vor allem längeren Strecken und ruppigere Gangart den Dämpfer an seine Grenzen bringt werde ich versuchen in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten herauszufinden. Vielleicht wage ich mal wieder einen Ausflug in den Bikepark. Für das Erste kann ich den McLeod nur weiterempfehlen für jeden, der einen günstigen und gut abstimmbaren Dämpfer für das Meta sucht!

Ob er einen Float X oder einen DHX2 schlägt kann ich nicht sagen, genauso wenig kann ich Vergleiche zu andern Dämpfern machen außer dem Monarch in Tune M/M.

Ich hoffe ich kann dem ein oder anderen weiterhelfen, falls er auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer für das Meta ist


----------



## slash-sash (27. Februar 2017)

So, seid dem Wochenende habe ich Gewissheit: bei meinem Rahmen in Gr. M passt hinten keine MT5/7 bei einer 180er Scheibe; leider. Es sind nur wenige Millimeter, aber es passt dann eben doch nicht.
Getestet habe ich das Ganze allerdings mit dem Formula Adapter. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Magura Adapter minimal niedriger bauen. 
Mal schauen, was ich jetzt mache. Ich weiß es noch nicht. 

Nächstes Thema, welches ich gerne angehen würde, ist die Hinterradachse. Eine Schnellspanner-Alternative hatten wir ja schon irgendwo mal diskutiert. Ich hätte aber gerne eine Achse zum schrauben. Nach was muss ich jetzt genau schauen? Maxle steht ja drauf. Was macht "Maxle" denn genau aus, wenn auch Syntace X12 eine 142er Version hat? Das Gewinde/die Gewindesteigung? 
Ich blick's noch nicht ganz. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen  Erste Ausfahrt am Sonntag dieses Jahr und ich habe mich auf Anhieb wieder wohl gefühlt. Einfach nen geiles Ding. 






 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (27. Februar 2017)

Diese Bremsgeschichte ist wirklich doof... Kurzzeitig habe ich mal überlegt nicht das 4er sondern das 4.2er zu bestellen. Allerdings möchte ich keine 160mm mehr am Heck und den Umstieg auf Metric und Boost... Puuhhhh
Dafür passt aber die MT5 rein.
Und mMn nach auch immer wichtig: Der 4er Rahmen gefällt mir einfach besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loamer (28. Februar 2017)

Hmm, dann passt die MT5 bei mir wahrscheinlich, weil ich einen XL-Rahmen fahre... 

Zum Thema Steckachse: Die X12 und die DT Swiss Steckachse haben ein konisches Ende, am Meta brauchst du aber ein flaches. Die Shimano Through Axle ist zwar flach, das Gewinde passt aber nicht. Ich glaube da bleibt dir dann nur die Maxle Schraubachse.


----------



## slash-sash (28. Februar 2017)

@Jakten 
Das sehe ich genau so. Zumal, wenn man wie du einen Aufbau mit "Altteilen" realisieren möchte. Da würde ich mir auch kein 4.2 holen (wollen)

PS: ich weiß noch nicht, ob es mit morgen oder Donnerstag reichen wird, sich zu treffen. Ich meld mich aber noch mal. 

So, kurz mal gegooglet, aber nur was preislich von jenseits gefunden. Ich zahl doch keine 50-60€ für ne Achse. 
Gewicht ist mir auch schnurz. 
Also werde ich wohl doch auf eine Schnellspannversion der Maxle-Achse gehen müssen. Ist die "normale" Maxle-Achse den auch so konstruiert, wie die von Commençal? 




Sascha


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. Februar 2017)

Man kann die von KCNC Achse nehmen - die haben eine Maxle kompatible.


Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## Sw!tch (5. März 2017)

KWC, dein Meta ist wirklich geil. Wie findest du den Stahlfederdämpfer im Vergleich? Weißt du, ob ein Vivid auch passen würde?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (5. März 2017)

Es sind einfach Welten .. 0 zu vergleichen, damit liegt das Rad so dermaßen satt, der Oberhammer. 

Kommt wohl auf die verbaute Feder an, angeblich passen cane creek federn, normale Fox wohl nicht. Müsste man mal ausmessen.


Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## stefanjansch (8. März 2017)

Ich hab ja auch ein V4, zwar in XL aber dann müsste da ja auch der Fox passen. Der Bos geht zwar auch sehr gut, aber Stahlfeder ist Stahlfeder 

Du hast aber die SLS-Feder verbaut von Fox oder? Darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist und welche Federhärte du bei wie viel Sag fährst?

LG
Stefan


----------



## slash-sash (9. März 2017)

Kurze Frage in die Runde:
Nachdem ich ja festgestellt habe, dass mein MT5-Sattel hinten bei Gr. M definitiv nicht passt, würde ich gerne wissen, ob ein MT4/Trail-Sattel hinten passen würde. 
Mir geht es nicht um "müsste-gehen", sondern um "Ja, habe ich dran, passt". 
Vielleicht haben wir ja jemanden hier, der das fährt. 
Dank euch schon mal. 




Sascha


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (9. März 2017)

stefanjansch schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch ein V4, zwar in XL aber dann müsste da ja auch der Fox passen. Der Bos geht zwar auch sehr gut, aber Stahlfeder ist Stahlfeder
> 
> Du hast aber die SLS-Feder verbaut von Fox oder? Darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist und welche Federhärte du bei wie viel Sag fährst?
> 
> ...



hi,
Ja, ist die SLS Feder, ich ca. 83 mit Straßenklamotten, habe ne 500er. Passt sehr gut.. (ich mag aber härtere Fahrwerke) Sag habe ich noch nicht gemessen, fühlt sich aber passend an und bei Sprüngen schlägts nicht durch.

Grüße


----------



## stefanjansch (9. März 2017)

Perfekt danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanjansch (17. März 2017)

Mein XL V4 hat jetzt auch die Stahlfederkur spendiert bekommen.









Danke an KWC-Toilettenspray für die Infos


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (17. März 2017)

Spitzenmäßige Wahl! Viel Spaß und gerne. 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## Jakten (20. März 2017)

@sanwald81 - Kein Signature mehr? Wie kommt es?

Kannst du was zum V4 mit dem McLeod sagen? Wird auch wahrscheinlich meine Kombi werden.


----------



## sanwald81 (20. März 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> @sanwald81 - Kein Signature mehr? Wie kommt es?
> 
> Kannst du was zum V4 mit dem McLeod sagen? Wird auch wahrscheinlich meine Kombi werden.



Ja, das Signature hat nach fast 3 Jahren ausgedient. Habe mir den 2016er V4 Rahmen im Ausverkauf geholt. Auch weil ich damit erstmal noch einige Komponenten vom Signature übernehmen konnte. Der neue V4.2 hat ja gleich wieder Boost und nen metrischen Dämpfer. D.h. ich fahre den V4 Rahmen im Moment mit 26" Laufrädern und ner 26" 160mm Pike. Den McLeod gibt's ja aktuell auch nicht mit metrischen Maßen. Den wollte ich aber unbedingt wieder haben, weil ich den schon im Signature deutlich besser fand als den Monarch.

Warum der Wechsel? Zum einen wollte ich einfach mal wieder was Neues haben und beim Signature hat mich immer der etwas zu flache Sitzwinkel gestört. Mein Sattel war immer komplett am Anschlag nach vorne geschoben und bergauf hing ich trotzdem immer etwas hinten drin.
Bei dem alten 26"-Signature Rahmen ist ja auch die Geometrie nicht mehr ganz aktuell. Sonst war das eigentlich ein recht sorgloses Rad.

Viel kann ich zum V4 noch nicht sagen. Bin erst 4-5 kleine Runden damit gefahren und einige Trails sind auch noch recht matschig. Auf jeden Fall ist der Hinterbau deutlich antriebsneutraler als der vom Signature. Auch die Sitzposition empfinde ich durch den steileren Sitzwinkel als angenehmer. Habe gleich die KingCan montiert und nach der ersten Tour aber die Luftkammer durch den zusätzlichen O-Ring halbiert. Dadurch nutze ich bei gut 25% SAG den Federweg ganz gut aus. Mit der großen Luftkammer war der Federweg schon bei kleineren Sachen recht schnell aufgebraucht. Muss aber erstmal sehen, ob er jetzt bei härteren Sachen nicht doch noch durchschlägt. Habe aber das Gefühl es passt erstmal so. Wiege fahrfertig ca. 80kg. Insgesamt liegt das V4 sehr satt und gerade bei schnellen Schlägen ist der McLeod dem Monarch meiner Meinung nach eh deutlich überlegen.
Auf die innenverlegen Züge könnte ich aber tatsächlich verzichten. Die Montage ist schon etwas nervig, auch wenn's beim V4 denke ich ganz gut gelöst ist. Fand die externe Lösung wie beim Signature eigentlich ganz gut. Aber das ist ja eher ne einmalige Sache.
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Am Wochenende kann ich hoffentlich mal ein paar mehr Test-km sammeln.


----------



## Jakten (20. März 2017)

Danke @sanwald81 
KingCan passt, ist schon mal gut wissen.


----------



## sanwald81 (27. März 2017)

Habe mittlerweile einige Touren mit meinem V4 gemacht und bin nach wie vor sehr begeistert. Vor allem der Hinterbau begeistert mich jedesmal.
Jetzt kann ich auch sagen, dass mir der McLeod mit "halbierter" KingCan optimal passt.

Noch was zur Sitzstrebe. Ab und zu streife ich mit dem Schuh dran vorbei. Habe deshalb eine Schutzfolie dran gemacht, sonst sieht's nach ner Weile wahrscheinlich recht unschön aus. Hat das "Problem" noch jemand? Gerade mit ner SRAM Kurbel stelle ich mir das schon recht knapp vor, weil die eher einen geringeren Q-Faktor haben als z.B. Shimano XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (27. März 2017)

Jupp, hatte / habe ich auch. Mit der XT und jetzt die Hope Kurbel. 

Grüße 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## Jakten (27. März 2017)

Kann mal bitte jemand die maximale Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze bei einem L Rahmen messen?

Evtl bestelle ich mir eine Revive und muss die komplett versenken: 266,2mm


----------



## mantra (27. März 2017)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen ob das schwarz beim 4.2 ne Pulverbeschichtung oder ein Eloxal ist?


----------



## Jakten (29. März 2017)

_Ihre Bestellung auf www.commencalstore.de
Wir danken für Ihre Bestellung. _

Jetzt heiß es warten


----------



## slash-sash (29. März 2017)

Glückwunsch. Bin gespannt. 




Sascha


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (29. März 2017)

Was für eins ? 4.2?

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## Jakten (29. März 2017)

Nö, das 4er


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (29. März 2017)

Ah ok, dachte du hättest schon eins. 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## Jakten (29. März 2017)

Nene, geister nur aus Interesse schon länger hier rum


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (29. März 2017)

Dann viel Spaß 

Sent via Siemens s4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (3. April 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> _Ihre Bestellung auf www.commencalstore.de
> Wir danken für Ihre Bestellung. _
> 
> Jetzt heiß es warten



Und Warten ist nicht meine Stärke.
Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag AB, Heute RG,... Aber noch keine Versandbestätigung.
Klar, alles im Rahmen. Aber das dauert so lange


----------



## sanwald81 (3. April 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Und Warten ist nicht meine Stärke.
> Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag AB, Heute RG,... Aber noch keine Versandbestätigung.
> Klar, alles im Rahmen. Aber das dauert so lange



Das verstehe icih nur allzu gut. Werde bei sowas auch immer wahnsinnig ungeduldig 
Habe aber auch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen, die ist wohl irgendwie untergegangen. Mittwoch bestellt und genau eine Woche später mittwochs war der Rahmen da. Ging glaube ich schon freitags bei mir auf die Reise. Alles ohne irgendeine Statusänderung Vielleicht ist's ja doch schon unterwegs. 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!


----------



## Jakten (3. April 2017)

Laut Mail ist der Rahmen am Donnerstag raus gegangen.
Aber danke für die Info, dann dauert es ja vllt. nicht mehr ganz so lange!

€DIT sagt: Das Paket wurde soeben beim Nachbarn zugestellt.


----------



## Jakten (5. April 2017)

Fährt jemand eine Freesolo von 77 Designz am Meta? 
Meine Freesolo passt leider nicht, die ist nur für ISCG 05+BSA. Sitz also zu weit innen und die "Nasen" stören.
Da ich auch die Crashplate von 77 Designz nutze habe ich also nur 1 "Platz" der ISCG Aufnahme frei.


----------



## backcountrybonn (7. April 2017)

Hatte mir im Ausverkauf auch noch den Meta V4 Rahmen bestellt und bin total begeistert! War auf der Suche nach einem robusten aber noch gut tretbaren Trail/Enduro Radel, dass auch gern mal mit in den Bikepark kommt  Meine Komponenten waren alle nicht Boost kompatibel, also habe ich mich noch für den 2016er entschieden. Überlege noch meine RS Yari gegen eine Lyrik zu tauschen, sonst bin ich fertig. Ein Bilde findet Ihr im Vorstellungs-Thread.


----------



## Jakten (15. April 2017)

Sooo, nach 3 Touern mit dem V4 kann ich mein erstes Feedback geben:
MACHT LAUNE !!

Mit meiner alten Fanes hatte ich auf den Trails vor der Haustür definitiv nicht soviel Spaß.
Mein Hinterbau knarzte ein wenig, da war ich dran, sollte jetzt Ruhe sein. Ansonsten halt vieeeel Lack überall. Aber sobald man drauf sitzt geht der Punk ab.

Ich fahre das Meta derzeit mit dem McLeod, der arbeteitet richtig gut und bleibt einfach P/L - Sieger mMn.



sanwald81 schrieb:


> Habe gleich die KingCan montiert und nach der ersten Tour aber die Luftkammer durch den zusätzlichen O-Ring halbiert.


Genau das werde ich auch wohl noch nachrüsten das Ding. Auch wenn der McLeod zuverlässig arbeitet bin ich recht schnell durch mit dem FW.



sanwald81 schrieb:


> Auf die innenverlegen Züge könnte ich aber tatsächlich verzichten. Die Montage ist schon etwas nervig, auch wenn's beim V4 denke ich ganz gut gelöst ist. .


Nervig? Also nachdem die Fanes mich Nerven gekostet hat war die Zugverlegung bei dem Meta ein Zuckerschlecken.


----------



## slash-sash (15. April 2017)

Zunächst mal Glückwunsch zu einem richtigen Schritt für dich. 
Hatte ich dir ja schon "angedroht", dass das Meta im Vergleich spaßiger ist und süchtig macht. Der Hinterbau hat einfach mehr Pop, auch wenn er gute 2xm weniger FW hat, fühlt es sich überhaupt danach an. 
Auch ich habe die Kriese bekommen, beim Durchfädeln der Leitungen. Einfach nur ätzend. Vor allem vorm Tretlager. 
Dank Silikonstopfen geht da jetzt auch keins Wasser und Dreck mehr rein. Ich habe jetzt mal nach dem Herbst und dem Ende des Winters mal den Stopfen raus genommen, weil ich ne Revive und die Maguras montiert habe, im gleichen Atemzug Bremse und Schaltzug im Ausgang gewechselt (Schaltzug jetzt oben und Bremse jetzt unten ). Und da habe ich nicht ein bisschen Dreck oder dergleichen gefunden. Scheint also dicht zu sein. 

Ja, das Meta macht schon mächtig viel Spaß. Für mich und meine Belange, mein Anspruch und vor allem Fahrkönnen genau das Richtige. 
Damit kann ich meine Hometrails mit mächtig viel Spaß bestreiten, habe keine Bedenken damit mal in den BP (müssen wir dann übrigens mal machen @Jakten ) zu gehen oder mich auf längere Touren zu begeben. 
Letzteres werde ich im Juni bei der Schnitzeljagd in Sölden machen. 

Jetzt musst du nur noch deine Kurbel und das nicht ganz passende KB wechseln. Aber so lange es nur optische Dinge sind 

Glückwunsch!




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (19. April 2017)

@sanwald81 
Auf folgendem Foto sieht das ganz schön knapp aus mit der King Can des McLeod.
Ist links und recht noch Platz zwischen Dämpfer"tasche" und King Can?


----------



## sanwald81 (19. April 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> @sanwald81
> Auf folgendem Foto sieht das ganz schön knapp aus mit der King Can des McLeod.
> Ist links und recht noch Platz zwischen Dämpfer"tasche" und King Can?


Da ist schon noch ausreichend Platz. Kann evtl. morgen Abend mal ein Bild posten, wo man's besser sieht. Kann's aber nicht versprechen, bin grad am Lago Maggiore mit dem Teil und habe Anderes zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (20. April 2017)

Hab mir die KingCan gestern bestellt.
Konzentrier du dich mal auf andere Sachen;-)

Viel Spass noch.


----------



## sanwald81 (20. April 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hab mir die KingCan gestern bestellt.
> Konzentrier du dich mal auf andere Sachen;-)
> 
> Viel Spass noch.


Danke [emoji4] 
Ans Bild habe ich heute leider nicht gedacht. Aber ich meine die King Can ist nicht dicker als ein RS Monarch Debonair und damit wird das Meta ja auch verkauft.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CUN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sanwald81 (24. April 2017)

Weiß nicht, ob's noch gebraucht wird. Hier ist ein Bild vom McLeod im Meta V4.





War der erste Ausflug in die Berge mit dem Rad. Ich bin speziell von dem Hinterbau und dem McLeod sehr begeistert. Auch schnelle Schläge werden sauber weggebügelt ohne dass sich der Dämpfer störrisch anfühlt.


----------



## Diddo (24. April 2017)

Moin,

wie gut passen die Größenempfehlungen? Im Thread hier fahren ja viele mit "knapp unter 1,80" einen Rahmen in L. Ich fahr aktuell noch eine sehr "alte" Geometrie mit wenig Reach (~405mm) und rund 600mm horizontalem Oberrohr bei 1,78 und 82cm Schrittlänge - ja, kein Messfehler . So rein vom Papier her (http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/2016/geometry/geometry_meta_am_v4.pdf) würde ich auch eher zum L tendieren. 

Leider alles etwas spontaner als sonst, bei meinem El Guapo habe ich gestern einen Riss an der Aufnahme für die Dämpferanlenkung gefunden


----------



## Jakten (24. April 2017)

Ich fahre mit 181cm einen L Rahmen mit 50er Vorbau. Passt perfekt.


----------



## Diddo (27. April 2017)

Gut, bei mir fährt dann bald auch ein Meta AM V4 in L mit einem McLeod (hatte ich schon in einem anderen Rad und fand ihn super) herum. Deswegen noch 2 Fragen:
Nutzt einer von euch die Führung im Oberrohr für eine "nicht-stealth" Reverb? Soweit ich das auf Bildern sehen konnte, sollte es funktionieren, im Zweifel mit etwas 3M Schutzfolie in dem Bereich, aber vielleicht hatte schon jemand die Idee.
Wie lang ist die Bremsleitung für das Hinterrad so in etwa? Mein altes Rad war ein Stück kürzer und hatte ne andere Führung für die Bremsleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (2. Mai 2017)

Wie sehen die Lager von Innen nach Auslieferung aus? Sollte man die grundsätzlich aufmachen und neu fetten? Ein bekannter (kein Fahrrad Fahrer) sagte mir dass es nicht möglich sei. Wenn das gedichtete Lager sind gehen die beim öffnen kaputt. Hat schon wer einen Lagerservice beim V4 gemacht?


----------



## backcountrybonn (4. Mai 2017)

Wie schaut es denn bei euch so mit der Lackqualität aus? Ich habe das 2016er Modell in schwarz-alu und habe am Hinterbau und den Kettenstreben schon einge Steinschläge im Lack, bin vielleicht 3-4 Tage unterwegs gewesen und noch nicht auf Geröll usw. Auch wenn man kurz und schon leicht mit einem Werkzeug abrutscht hat man schöne Spuren drinnen  Hatte bis dato noch keinen schwarzen oder teilschwarzen Rahmen in Matt an einem MTB, ist der matte Lack grundsätzlich so empfindlich? Habe am Hinterbau und an den vorderen Kettenstreben weitere Bereiche abgeklebt. Mal schauen, wo ich bald die nächsten Treffer habe.  Lackstift habe ich mir mal einen bestellt.

P.S. Kettenstrebenschutz (Commencal) ist geschützt und das Unterrohr habe ich mit 3M-Folie abgeklebt.


----------



## backcountrybonn (4. Mai 2017)

Fährt wer eine Lyrik 160mm am Meta V4? Upgrade die Tage den Chager meiner Yari zur Lyrik, bleibt aber auf 160mm. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich einen Unterschied merke


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (4. Mai 2017)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn bei euch so mit der Lackqualität aus? Ich habe das 2016er Modell in schwarz-alu und habe am Hinterbau und den Kettenstreben schon einge Steinschläge im Lack, bin vielleicht 3-4 Tage unterwegs gewesen und noch nicht auf Geröll usw. Auch wenn man kurz und schon leicht mit einem Werkzeug abrutscht hat man schöne Spuren drinnen  Hatte bis dato noch keinen schwarzen oder teilschwarzen Rahmen in Matt an einem MTB, ist der matte Lack grundsätzlich so empfindlich? Habe am Hinterbau und an den vorderen Kettenstreben weitere Bereiche abgeklebt. Mal schauen, wo ich bald die nächsten Treffer habe.  Lackstift habe ich mir mal einen bestellt.
> 
> P.S. Kettenstrebenschutz (Commencal) ist geschützt und das Unterrohr habe ich mit 3M-Folie abgeklebt.


Ist einfach ne Miese Qualität... der bekommt überall Kratzer, deswegen habe ich ihn entlackt  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## backcountrybonn (4. Mai 2017)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ist einfach ne Miese Qualität... der bekommt überall Kratzer, deswegen habe ich ihn entlackt



Yeahh, macht ja Mut, wollte das Bike jetzt mal ein paar Jahre am Stück fahren ... Grundsätzlich beim Meta V4/V4.2 oder nur in der Farbkombination?


----------



## slash-sash (4. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube grundsätzlich; beim Lack. Wie es bei anodisiert aussieht, keine Ahnung. 
Aber zur Not wird er neu gepulvert. Dafür ist das Teil einfach zu geil. 




Sascha


----------



## Jack Vegas (6. Mai 2017)

Moin,

überlege mir ein Meta V4 aufzubauen, bin aber eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem Enduro Richtung Superenduro... Bei Commencal kann man sich das Bike auch mit einer 170mm Lyrik aufbauen. Hat das jemand gemacht? Geht das Rad damit gut, auch in Kombination mit den 150mm am Heck?
Außerdem habe ich gesehen, dass Commencal hinten nur eine 180iger Scheibe zulässt, hat da jemand eine 200er drauf? Wie robust ist der Rahmen? Für Bikeparks ist er ja zugelassen, fährt einer von euch damit Enduro und vlt. sogar Freeride?

Es soll ein Meta werden da ich es (eigentlich) für meine Freundin bauen möchte und den Rahmen gibt es halt in schwarz pink   
Ich würde es aber auch für Trails in Finale Ligure etc. nutzen wollen da mein Stumpie mir da etwas zu leicht und mein Fury deutlich zu schwer ist, von daher sollte es mit einer 170mm Lyrik gut funktionieren und auch einiges an Steinen und Stufen wegstecken können...

Besten Dank, Cheers

Toby


----------



## Chainzuck (6. Mai 2017)

Das bike ist ein vollwertiges Enduro! Trotz dem 1cm federweg weniger hinten. Damit kannst du bedenkenlos alles machen, was du dir vorstellst.
Das V4.2 hat doch mittlerweile auch 160mm hinten und wird mit 170mm vorne standardmäßig ausgeliefert. Das würde ich nehmen, da der Rahmen auch sonst im Detail verbessert wurde(zB sitzt das Gewinde der oberen Dämpferaufnahme nicht mehr direkt im Rahmen etc). Aber wenn du selbst bauen willst und kein bock auf boost hast ist das alte V4 auch top.
Im Internet findest du genug Tests. In der freeride wurde es als ausgezeichnetes Bikepark/Freeride rad getestet.
Ich mache alles damit von hometrails, über Enduro rennen bis bikepark/DH.
In finale wars auch top letztes Jahr.
Durch die etwas längeren Kettenstreben liegt es sau stabil. Der Lenkwinkel geht mit 170mm eher Richtung 65grad.
Für gemäßigte Parks wie Winterberg ideal.
Du kannst auch ne 200mm Scheibe verbauen hinten. Gar kein Problem.


Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diddo (6. Mai 2017)

Bei mir darf das Meta auch ein Rad mit 170 und 155mm ersetzen. Wichtiger als der eine cm an Federweg sind doch Stabilität und ne gescheite Anlenkung des Dämpfers, mal vom Dämpfer selbst abgesehen. 

War erstaunt wie passgenau das Meta gearbeitet ist. Die 22,2mm Buchsen von Huber passten erst nachdem ein Hauch Farbrest entfernt wurde, dafür dann perfekt


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (8. Mai 2017)

Jack Vegas schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bei Commencal kann man sich das Bike auch mit einer 170mm Lyrik aufbauen. Hat das jemand gemacht? Geht das Rad damit gut, auch in Kombination mit den 150mm am Heck?
> Außerdem habe ich gesehen, dass Commencal hinten nur eine 180iger Scheibe zulässt, hat da jemand eine 200er drauf?
> Toby



Ja und ja, also 170er Fox vorne und 200er Scheibe hinten.

Wichtig ist einfach wenn man eine Gabel Ala Fox 36 Float / Lyrik einsetzt (aktuelle Modelle), dass der Dämpfer da hinter her kommt .. deswegen bin ich auf Coil DHX X2 gegangen, in Verbindung mit der SLS Feder ein Traum, mit dem Debon Air war das sehr enttäuschend - auch wenn es Leute gibt, die damit sehr glücklich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (8. Mai 2017)

Jack Vegas schrieb:


> Es soll ein Meta werden da ich es (eigentlich) für meine Freundin bauen möchte und den Rahmen gibt es halt in schwarz pink



Mein Damenrad hat die erste Testrunde hinter sich 




... fehlt nur noch die Reverb Stealth (oder ähnlich).


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (8. Mai 2017)

Gewagte Farbkombi 
Aber der Rahmen sieht auf dem Foto besser aus als im Netz.

Hab bald ne Giant Contact SL 2016er zu verkaufen  150mm Hub, stealth verbaubar und Remote Hebel. Gebraucht mit neuem Innenleben.. falls Interesse  

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diddo (8. Mai 2017)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Gewagte Farbkombi



Das nennt sich Diebstahlschutz 

Danke aber ich glaube 150 könnte etwas lang sein für meine kurzen Beine und einen L Rahmen.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Mai 2017)

Also eine "kurzbauende" 125er Stütze?! Dann würde ich ne Revive nehmen. 





Sascha


----------



## Jack Vegas (16. Mai 2017)

Moin,

danke euch für die Antworten. Es hat etwas gedauert da ich grad auf Job in Barcelona bin, aber der Rahmen sieht schon echt schick aus, für die Freundin optimal, für mich müsste ich mir dann noch babyblaue Klamotten kaufen   

Bin grad ein wenig unschlüssig ob es der Meta V4 Rahmen in pink wird, oder ein V4.2 mit FOX Ausstattung, oder doch ein YT Carbon oder vlt. ein Specialzed Enduro Evo von 2016... (OMG so viele Varianten)

Vlt. schaffe ich es am Sonntag mal kurz nach Valnord und schaue mir die Mopeds mal bei Commencal an.

Cheers Toby


----------



## WhisKey_Seb (22. Mai 2017)

Hey zusammen. Ich versuche es hier nochmal, ich würde gerne mal ein Meta V4.2 (oder eben V4) in M oder L probesitzen. Gibt es da einen Besitzer in oder um Berlin oder im Raum Blankenburg, der das möglich machen könnte? Besten Dank schonmal.


----------



## Jakten (22. Mai 2017)

Nachdem ich jetzt mein Meta genau so habe wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, muss ich noch mal erwähnen wie viel Spaß die Bude auf meinen Trails vor der Haustür macht. Im Gegensatz zur Fanes, die ich vorher gefahren bin, ist mal gefühlt flotter und spritziger unterwegs. Ob schneller ist mir egal, es macht mir mehr Spaß, darauf kommt es mir auch an.

In 4 Wochen geht es an den Reschensee, da werde ich das Meta wohl mal richtig rannehmen


----------



## slash-sash (22. Mai 2017)

Das kann ich nur betätigen und bin beruhigt, dir nichts Falsches über's Meta erzählt und versprochen zu haben. 
Auch ich ziehe das Meta dem Fanes vor. 

Aber das hier 


Jakten schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt mein Meta genau so habe wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe,


glaube ich dir nicht. Ich dachte, du wolltest noch was an der Kurbel tun




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (22. Mai 2017)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du wolltest noch was an der Kurbel tun



Hab ich ;-)

Vorher: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2134284?in=set
Jetzt: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2149755?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (23. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

fahre ein Meta V4 (Modell 2016) seit diesem Frühjahr und bin total happy mit dem Radel. Ein paar kleine Macken bzw. Konstruktionsdefizite waren mir vor dem Kauf ja schon bekannt, Lackqualität nur mäßig und die Öffnungen hinten am Tretlager für die Kabelführung zieht Schmutz. 

Bei meinem 2016er Modell war extra eine dicke Lackfolie in der Öffnung unter den beiden Leitungen eingeklebt und hatte die ersten Monate auch einen guten Dienst getan. Jedoch noch zwei Tagen im Bikepark (Brechsand) hat sich nun die Kabelführung durch die Folie und Lack gesägt  

Habt ihr: 

a) eine Idee was man als bessere Schutzschicht einbauen können, statt der Folie, und 

b) bekommt man hinten die Öffnung eventuell etwas mehr dicht, damit nicht jeder Modder hinten fleißig eingesammelt wird?

Habe jetzt kurzfristig etwas Slapper Tape unter die Bremsleitung und den Bremszug geklebt. Wobei die Stelle unter der Bremsleitung noch okay ist, der Schaltzug sitzt dort wohl etwas straffer.

Viele Grüße
Seb


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2017)

Wie würde @Jakten  jetzt sagen: nutz den "Slasher" 
Schau mal in diesem Thread, ich glaube auf Seite 4?! Keine Ahnung. Habe gerade keine Zeit zum suchen, aber Hilfestellung geben 



Sascha


----------



## backcountrybonn (23. Juni 2017)

@Jakten : Geht er denn schon in die Serienproduktion?


----------



## slash-sash (23. Juni 2017)

Nee, das Teil ist von mir. 
Brauchst du/möchtest du eines haben?




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (24. Juni 2017)

Ich habe nur das Copyright auf den Namen


----------



## slash-sash (24. Juni 2017)

Zitat aus dem Harz4-TV:
Wir beiden sind schon ein gutes Trio, äääh Quartet 




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (24. Juni 2017)

Bei mir wurde es übrigens eine Reverb Stealth mit 125mm, 150 kann auch passen. Das empfohlene L für 1,78 passt mit 50mm Vorbau echt gut und das obwohl von einem Rad mit fast 5cm weniger Reach komme. Mit 35mm Vorbau macht es bergab bestimmt noch ein wenig mehr Spaß. Der Hinterbau funktioniert wie erwartet gut mit einem McLeod mit kleiner Luftkammer und ich bin wie beim letzten Rad mit McLeod schlussendlich bei einer sehr schneller Einstellung für die Zugstufe gelandet.
Fahre aktuell noch 26" Laufräder und habe nicht mehr oder weniger oft das Pedal am Boden als vorher, freue mich noch immer über den Kauf 
Mein Meta scheint aber aus Gründen deutlich schwerer zu sein als die auf der Webseite von Commencal: 2 Waagen sagen mir etwas von rund 14,8kg inkl. Pedalen.


----------



## backcountrybonn (27. Juni 2017)

*ggg* Einen Tag im Bikepark und das Slapper Tape ist fast durch unter den beiden Zügen, hehe. Habt ihr einen Vorschlag für eine Folie, die eventuell etwas länger halten könnte, vielleicht 0,5mm Helitape? Bekommen die Züge dort nicht eigentlich auch etwas ab?


----------



## slash-sash (27. Juni 2017)

Du wolltest dich noch gemeldet haben 




Sascha


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Juli 2017)

Soso, nun bin ich auch Besitzer eines "Slashers" er ist eingebaut und hat zwei Tage im Park hinter sich, sieht sehr gut aus 

Vielen Dank an Sascha für den tollen Support und nette Konversation!


----------



## slash-sash (6. Juli 2017)

Gerne, kein Thema. 
Ich denke auch nicht, dass du mehreren Tagen BP einen "Verschleiß" erkennen wirst. Vielleicht scheuert sich irgendwann mal der Stoff durch. Aber dann ist ja immer noch nicht aller Tage Abend. 
Jetzt muss ich erst mal meine Form wieder in Stand setzen. Nach nunmehr ca. 7 Slashern hat die Form nun alle Flügel von sich gestreckt.  

Ride on und viel Spaß noch damit  





Sascha


----------



## Diddo (15. Juli 2017)

Ich hab hier im Thread öfter mal Gewichte von 13 oder 13,5kg gelesen. Was genau fehlt da alles am Rad? 

Mein Meta kommt auf elfenhafte 14,4kg ohne Pedale. Gut, die Reifen wiegen allein 2kg und mit Maxxis EXO statt Schwalbe SG wären es direkt mal 500g weniger an Gummi. Die Hope Tech V2 ist auch kein Leichtgewicht aber sonst sind eigentlich keine besonders schweren Dinge verbaut.


----------



## slash-sash (15. Juli 2017)

Also ich messe gerne mal meines, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin und alles wieder zusammengebaut habe. 
Aber ich denke, du hast schönen paar interessante Teile genannt. Wobei ich jetzt nicht mit CC-Reifen unterwegs bin. MM in Trailstar Mischung. 
Aber ich messe mal. 




Sascha


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (15. Juli 2017)

14,5 KG sind bei mir mit Maxxis gewesen und Pedale (aber mit Float x und fox 36)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Olven (15. Juli 2017)

Bei mir kommt es auf den Laufradsatz (Bereifung)drauf an 14.65 Orginal oder fürs gröbere 15.25 .Ist mir aber egal Hauptsache ich habe Spaß beim fahren


----------



## sanwald81 (15. Juli 2017)

Also ich komme mit L Rahmen auch auf knapp 14,5 kg. Wüsste auch nicht, wo ich da ohne großen Funktionseinbußen noch 1 kg einsparen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (16. Juli 2017)

Bin auch knapp unter 15 mit DD Maxxis derzeit drauf. 
Aber ich fange mit Gewichtstuning erst gar nicht an. Bin zufrieden


----------



## Diddo (16. Juli 2017)

Dann sind meine 14,8kg mit Pedalen und SuperGravity-Reifen ja doch völlig ihm Rahmen. Das ist aber auch schon die leichtere Variante mit Mattoc und McLeod (In Summe 2,2kg) statt Durolux und Roco Air (2,7kg) 

@KWC-toiletspray Du sparst aber mit fehlendem Lack Gewicht ein


----------



## marv100 (16. Juli 2017)

KWC-toiletspray hast du irgendwas am Dämpfer geändert. Ich muss jetzt schon bottless Ringe in den Monarch bauen damit der nicht durchrauscht. Kommt die Feder beim einfedern nicht an den Rahmen?


----------



## Diddo (16. Juli 2017)

marv100 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt schon bottless Ringe in den Monarch bauen damit der nicht durchrauscht.



Wundert dich das wirklich, wenn du dir die Übersetzung anschaust? 





Quelle: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.nl/2014/11/commencal-meta-v4-2015.html

Eine kleine Luftkammer sollte da ganz gut funktionieren.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (17. Juli 2017)

Nein, passt so gerade eben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gurkentruppe (17. Juli 2017)

@Diddo Was wiegt denn dein Laufradsatz von Spank? Der bringt doch auch was auf die Waage.. Tubeless oder Schlauch? Gibt je nachdem noch einmal was drauf.. Dazu noch die Shimano Kassette die auch mehr wiegt als der Konkurrent? (wobei ich mir da nicht so sicher bin) Angesprochen hattest du ja schon die Reifen und Bremse. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist um am Ende steht eben eine 14 vor dem Komma.


----------



## Diddo (17. Juli 2017)

@gurkentruppe Subrosa 26" mit Hope Naben und D-Light/Laser bzw. Race/Laser, das dürften unter 1,9kg sein. Die Kofferwaage meinte gestern 14,65kg und das ist völlig okay. Abspecken wird das Rad eher nicht, mich wunderten nur die 13kg-Angaben "etwas"


----------



## sanwald81 (17. Juli 2017)

Ich finde das Gewicht auch völlig OK. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die Aussagen in den Tests, dass ein Rad mit 14,5kg statt 13,5kg "eher schwerfällig" im Uphill ist, nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Zumindest beim Touren fahren spielt das eh keine Rolle. Wenn ich mir die knapp 1l Trinkflasche ans Rad hänge, merke ich auch keinen Unterschied zum Fahren ohne Flasche. Ausser vielleicht, dass ich durstig bin 
Wenn das 1kg mehr natürlich an den Laufrädern/Reifen ist, merkt man davon vermutlich schon was, nehme ich an.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu unsensibel.
Is aber eigentlich auch wurscht. Hauptsache es macht Spaß!


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (18. Juli 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> @KWC-toiletspray Du sparst aber mit fehlendem Lack Gewicht ein



Nö, da sah es noch so aus ;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (24. Juli 2017)

Habe mir jetzt die GX Eagle gegönnt. Damit habe ich nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass oben oder unten ein Gang fehlt. Und die Schaltvorgänge sind ein Traum. Bin vorher noch nie SRAM gefahren. War wohl ein Fehler.


----------



## slash-sash (25. Juli 2017)

Würde ich auch sagen  Wobei ich die Eagle auch gerne hätte/mal ausprobieren wollen würde. 

Auch ich habe mal mein Meta gewogen: 13,8kg in Gr. M mit nicht wirklich Leichtbauteilen. 
Wobei wir uns ja alle einig sind, dass das Gewicht zweitrangig ist und man lieber ein bisschen mehr Reserven am Bike hat. 




Sascha


----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Juli 2017)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt die GX Eagle gegönnt. Damit habe ich nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass oben oder unten ein Gang fehlt. Und die Schaltvorgänge sind ein Traum. Bin vorher noch nie SRAM gefahren. War wohl ein Fehler.



Was für ein Kettenblatt hast du denn nun dran?

Überlege auch meine GX auf eine Eagle GX zu tauschen, muss aber dann wohl auch meine RF Turbine Kurbel und Pressfitlager wieder tauschen, oder gibt es auch ein 104er Eaglekettenblatt? Ich fahre eine ältere Zweifachkurbel.


----------



## sanwald81 (26. Juli 2017)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Was für ein Kettenblatt hast du denn nun dran?
> 
> Überlege auch meine GX auf eine Eagle GX zu tauschen, muss aber dann wohl auch meine RF Turbine Kurbel und Pressfitlager wieder tauschen, oder gibt es auch ein 104er Eaglekettenblatt? Ich fahre eine ältere Zweifachkurbel.



Das ist ein Kettenblatt von OneUp Components. Das hatte ich schon dran am 11-fach XT Antrieb. Da ich mir nicht sicher war, habe ich bei OneUp mal nachgefragt. Hier die Antwort:
********************
Hi Daniel,

Its no problem.  All our rings work with 10, 11 or 12 spd chains.
Thanks

Owen
********************
Habe erst eine kleine Ausfahrt machen können, aber da hat's auch einwandfrei funktioniert. Rotor Kettenblätter habe ich bei meiner Recherche auch noch gefunden. Die bescheinigen die 12-fach Kompatibilität auch schon in den Spezifikationen der Kettenblätter auf ihrer Homepage.

Für nen 104er Lochkreis sollte das hier dann aber auch funktionieren. Bringt die Kettenlinie wohl auch in den geforderten Bereich (49-50mm)
https://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/chainrings-1/products/narrow-wide-chainrings-104-bcd

Die Original Kettenlinie der GX Eagle ohne Boost beträgt übrigens 49mm, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## Diddo (26. Juli 2017)

Wo wir schon bei Kettenblättern sind: Wie groß können die maximal sein? Mein ovales 32er ist schon reichlich nah an der Kettenstrebe, ein rundes 36er dürfte also die maximale Größe sein bei 49mm Kettenlinie? Aktuell ist eine alte SLX 3-fach Kurbel mit dem Hope Oval Retainer verbaut, der bringt netterweise seinen Spacer gleich mit.


----------



## backcountrybonn (26. Juli 2017)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Für nen 104er Lochkreis sollte das hier dann aber auch funktionieren. Bringt die Kettenlinie wohl auch in den geforderten Bereich (49-50mm)
> https://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/chainrings-1/products/narrow-wide-chainrings-104-bcd
> 
> Die Original Kettenlinie der GX Eagle ohne Boost beträgt übrigens 49mm, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.



Danke dir! Ovale Kettenblätter haben sie ja auch, hatte bis jetzt nur die von Absolute Black auf dem Schirm. Muss nur mal schauen, wie die Kennlinie an meiner RF Turbine am 104er aussieht, habe ich noch nie gemessen, mal was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backcountrybonn (28. Juli 2017)

Hui, neuer Langzeitztest  Mal schauen, wie lange es meine Maxle noch macht ...
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/enduro/dauertest-commencal-meta-am-v4-race/a36625.html


----------



## Chainzuck (28. Juli 2017)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Hui, neuer Langzeitztest  Mal schauen, wie lange es meine Maxle noch macht ...
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/enduro/dauertest-commencal-meta-am-v4-race/a36625.html


Echt krass das mit den Achsen!
Bin ich der einzige der der bei seinem Bike ( frühjahr 2015) keine Maxle mit Spannhebel, sondern ne ganz simple Schraubachse mit festem Hebel bekommen hat?
Vlt gabs die nur an den günstigen Origin Modellen. In dem Fall ist günstiger dann besser.   Die macht nämlich seid über 2 Jahren keine Probleme trotz heftiger Sprünge und einigen fiesen zu kurzen....Ebenso wie die billigen Alpha Naben.

Gesendet von meinem lineage_osprey mit Tapatalk


----------



## backcountrybonn (28. Juli 2017)

Habt ihr einen Tipp mit passender Schraubachse (BC oder Bikediscount)? Ich baue mein Hinterrad in der Regel nur zu Wartung in der Garage aus


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. Juli 2017)

Kcnc maxle kompatibel .. habe ich getauscht, keine Probleme mehr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gurkentruppe (28. Juli 2017)

Mir geht es mit der Achse wie @Chainzuck.. Habe eine Achse mit festem Hebel, die ohne weiteres ihren Dienst, nach etlichen Tiefenmetern, verrichtet.


----------



## backcountrybonn (28. Juli 2017)

Wie sprechen aber von der Achse am HR, oder?


----------



## Chainzuck (28. Juli 2017)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Wie sprechen aber von der Achse am HR, oder?


Ja

Gesendet von meinem lineage_osprey mit Tapatalk


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (28. Juli 2017)

Ja 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2017)

Ach Mist. Das mit der Achse hätte ich ja auch noch auf dem Plan, aber nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. 
Ich würde aber gerne ne Achse ohne Hebel haben. Ganz konventionell zum schrauben mit Inbus. 




Sascha


----------



## backcountrybonn (28. Juli 2017)

Wäre hier eine passende dabei?
https://www.fahrrad.de/search.html?id=0&strSearchQuery=SRAM+MTB+Maxle+Stealth+Steckachse+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (28. Juli 2017)

Ich habe bei meiner Achse eine Unterlegscheibe dabei gehabt die zwischen Rahmen und Spanner kommt.


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juli 2017)

Sebmic schrieb:


> Wäre hier eine passende dabei?
> https://www.fahrrad.de/search.html?id=0&strSearchQuery=SRAM+MTB+Maxle+Stealth+Steckachse+



Oh, das sieht gut aus. Weißt du, ob die passen, bzw. welche man braucht, dass sie passt? Dann bestelle ich gleich. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (28. Juli 2017)

Müsste ja die sein:
https://www.fahrrad.de/sram-mtb-maxle-stealth-steckachse-hinten-142mm-standard-rahmen-647729.html


----------



## backcountrybonn (28. Juli 2017)

Danke euch


----------



## backcountrybonn (29. Juli 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Müsste ja die sein:
> https://www.fahrrad.de/sram-mtb-maxle-stealth-steckachse-hinten-142mm-standard-rahmen-647729.html



Hmpf, Gewinde passt leider nicht


----------



## Jakten (29. Juli 2017)

Ja doof


----------



## Jakten (30. Juli 2017)

Hmm... eine Frage möchte ich gerne mal hier loswerden. Evtl. kann mir jmd weiterhelfen.

Ich habe neben dem kleinen Ritzel ein paar Schleifspuren am Rahmen von der Kette gesehen. Demnach ist sie des Öfteren vom kleinen Ritzel gesprungen. Ich habe mal einen kleinen Streifen Panzerband auf die Stelle geklebt um zu sehen ob das eine einmalige Sache war, war es aber leider nicht. Schaltung habe ich noch mal komplett neu eingestellt. Leider fällt die Kette immer noch vom kleinen Ritzel wenn es ruppig wird.
Und das nicht beim Antreten, einfach wenn ich auf dem Bike stehe und den Berg runterrolle (also ruppigen Trail). 

Ich bin grade ein bisschen aufgeschmissen, hatte ich bisher noch nicht. Evtl. hat jemand einen guten Tip? Kette und Kasette sind recht neu, daran kann es also nicht liegen.


----------



## Diddo (30. Juli 2017)

Ist die Kette zu lang? Dämper am Schaltwerk nicht aktiv? Hab zwar auch ne Schleifspur direkt neben dem 11er Ritzel (XT M8000) aber die kommt eher vom Ausbau des Hinterrads, kann mich zumindest nicht daran erinnern ins Leere getreten zu haben.

Klebeband ist immer eine angemessene Problemlösung


----------



## Chainzuck (30. Juli 2017)

Hab die Schleifspur auch. Kann mich aber ebenfalls nicht erinnern, jemals ins leere getreten zu haben.
Vlt zieht sie sich ja immer sofort wieder drauf, wenn ich Anfang zu treten....habs noch nie bemerkt... 
Wenn Zugspannung, Anschlag und Kettenlänge passen, dürfte das eigentlich echt nicht passieren. Hat du  mit dem unteren Anschlag schon mal rumgespielt? Was passiert wenn du im stand die Kurbel rückwärts drehst mit Kette aufm kleinsten Ritzel? Vlt stimmt was mit der Kettenlinie nicht?

Gesendet von meinem lineage_osprey mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abund (31. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem die Maxle. Diese ist mir aber leider auch gebrochen und habe als Ersatz eine sehr schwere aber haltbare von Commencal erhalten. Zwar nicht komplett kostenfrei, dennoch besser als 60€ für die Steckachse.


----------



## Jakten (31. Juli 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Hmm... eine Frage möchte ich gerne mal hier loswerden. Evtl. kann mir jmd weiterhelfen.
> 
> Ich habe neben dem kleinen Ritzel ein paar Schleifspuren am Rahmen von der Kette gesehen. Demnach ist sie des Öfteren vom kleinen Ritzel gesprungen. Ich habe mal einen kleinen Streifen Panzerband auf die Stelle geklebt um zu sehen ob das eine einmalige Sache war, war es aber leider nicht. Schaltung habe ich noch mal komplett neu eingestellt. Leider fällt die Kette immer noch vom kleinen Ritzel wenn es ruppig wird.
> Und das nicht beim Antreten, einfach wenn ich auf dem Bike stehe und den Berg runterrolle (also ruppigen Trail).
> ...



Antrieb noch mal gereinigt und an der Umschlingung ein bisschen gedreht. Gestern ist die Kette dann auch an Ort und Stelle geblieben. Dachte das wäre alles iO gewesen. Ich lass das Klebeband mal drauf um das weiter zu beobachten.


----------



## backcountrybonn (31. Juli 2017)

Tja, nicht nur am Meta bricht die Maxle  Schaut mal hier: 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fragen-zur-fanes.585882/page-135


----------



## backcountrybonn (31. Juli 2017)

Abund schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vor Kurzem die Maxle. Diese ist mir aber leider auch gebrochen und habe als Ersatz eine sehr schwere aber haltbare von Commencal erhalten. Zwar nicht komplett kostenfrei, dennoch besser als 60€ für die Steckachse.



Kannst du vielleicht ein Foto von der Achse posten, bzw. die genaue Bezeichnung?


----------



## Abund (1. August 2017)

Es war die Rockshox Maxle Ultimate. Bild habe ich leider keins mehr.


----------



## Diddo (1. August 2017)

Ich habe mir gerade die obere Dämpferaufnahme an meinem Meta genauer angeschaut und musste dabei feststellen, dass die Schraube nicht wirklich gut zum Gewinde passt: Hatte die Schraube mit 9Nm (9 bis 12Nm ist Vorgabe) angezogen und das hat offenbar nur für 2 bis 3 Gewindegänge gereicht - natürlich inklusive Materialabrieb.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange das gut geht, wenigstens sieht das Gewinde im Rahmen noch gut aus.

Hat einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen machen "dürfen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanwald81 (5. August 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gerade die obere Dämpferaufnahme an meinem Meta genauer angeschaut und musste dabei feststellen, dass die Schraube nicht wirklich gut zum Gewinde passt: Hatte die Schraube mit 9Nm (9 bis 12Nm ist Vorgabe) angezogen und das hat offenbar nur für 2 bis 3 Gewindegänge gereicht - natürlich inklusive Materialabrieb.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange das gut geht, wenigstens sieht das Gewinde im Rahmen noch gut aus.
> 
> Hat einer von euch ähnliche Erfahrungen machen "dürfen"?



Die Verschraubung hat sich bei mir immer gut angefühlt. Hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass dort nur wenige Gewindegänge im Eingriff sind. Ist deine Achse vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz? Kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen.
Wenn's Dir hilft, kann ich die Länge mal messen.

Noch was Anderes.
Ich habe vorhin im Keller durch Zufall festgestellt, dass die Lagerstelle vom Umlenkhebel im Sitzrohr minimal Spiel hat. Wenn man auf einer Seite kräftig zieht, merkt man, dass das minimal wackelt. Hab's mal aufgemacht, ob das an den Lagern liegt, die sind aber komplett in Ordnung. Wahrscheinlich wackelt die Achse etwas in den Lagern. Ist wohl keine so präzise Passung. Eigentlich dachte ich, das ganze wird beim Festziehen so geklemmt, dass da kein Spiel mehr sein kann?
Ist das bei euch komplett spielfrei? Würde mich nur interessieren. Beim Fahren habe ich nichts bemerkt.


----------



## Diddo (14. August 2017)

Die Länge der Achse passt aber das Gewinde im Rahmen und der mitgelieferte Bolzen haben nicht so 100%ig zueinander gepasst. Das Gewinde am Bolzen war nur noch rudimentär vorhanden. Habe dann das Gewinde im Rahmen von etwaigen Resten - irgendwo muss das Alu ja hin - der alten Schraube gereinigt und dank dem Service einen frischen Bolzen verbauen können: Sitzt super, so gut wie kein Materialabrieb und lässt sich problemlos anziehen. Kurz gesagt: Urlaub gerettet. 

Das Spiel am Sitzrohr hat mein Meta auch, aber nur minimal.


----------



## WaldChiller (17. August 2017)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> Die Verschraubung hat sich bei mir immer gut angefühlt. Hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass dort nur wenige Gewindegänge im Eingriff sind. Ist deine Achse vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz? Kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen.
> Wenn's Dir hilft, kann ich die Länge mal messen.
> 
> Noch was Anderes.
> ...


Also bei mir waren die Lager im Sitzrohr wo der Rocker angebracht ist nach 8 Monaten am V4 durch. Konnte auch seitlich wackeln. Hab die Lager gewechselt und ist wieder palletti. Die Lager im Rocker habe ich auch alle getauscht. Zum Glück kosten die nur 1 Euro pro Stück bei Kugellagerexpress. Wenn man viel hart fährt sind Wechselintervalle von 6-12 Monaten normal für die Lager. Es kann auch sein das eine Unterlegscheibe vergessen wurde. Kommt durch aus vor. Check mal die Explosionszeichung bei Commencal ab und prüfe ob du alle "Washer" hast.


----------



## sanwald81 (18. August 2017)

WaldChiller schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren die Lager im Sitzrohr wo der Rocker angebracht ist nach 8 Monaten am V4 durch. Konnte auch seitlich wackeln. Hab die Lager gewechselt und ist wieder palletti. Die Lager im Rocker habe ich auch alle getauscht. Zum Glück kosten die nur 1 Euro pro Stück bei Kugellagerexpress. Wenn man viel hart fährt sind Wechselintervalle von 6-12 Monaten normal für die Lager. Es kann auch sein das eine Unterlegscheibe vergessen wurde. Kommt durch aus vor. Check mal die Explosionszeichung bei Commencal ab und prüfe ob du alle "Washer" hast.



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich habe das gestern nochmal demontiert und die Lager überprüft. Machen eigentlich noch einen ganz guten Eindruck, aber vielleicht tausche ich die trotzdem mal aus. Kostet ja nicht die Welt. Die "Washer" sind soweit alle drin. Wie gesagt, das Spiel ist wirklich auch minimal und beim Fahren merkt man davon überhaupt nichts. Ist vielleicht auch schon von Anfang an so und ich habe das bis jetzt einfach noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Jakten (18. August 2017)

Es sind ja "von-bis" Drehemomente angegeben. Wenn nicht ganz ausgereizt einfach mal 1-2nm mehr. Hat bei mir geholfen da ich nur auf das Mindestdrehmoment angezogen habe.


----------



## sanwald81 (21. August 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Es sind ja "von-bis" Drehemomente angegeben. Wenn nicht ganz ausgereizt einfach mal 1-2nm mehr. Hat bei mir geholfen da ich nur auf das Mindestdrehmoment angezogen habe.



An der Stelle hatte ich es schon mit dem max. Drehmoment versucht, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Am Samstag habe ich mal den Hinterbau zerlegt und die 2 Lager im Sitzrohr getauscht. Den Rest nur geputzt und mit Drehmoment wieder montiert. Lief eigentlich alles noch sehr weich. Nach der Aktion kann ich auf jeden Fall kein Spiel mehr fühlen, obwohl die ausgebauten Lager einen einwandfreien Eindruck machen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder zufrieden.


----------



## Diddo (5. September 2017)

Was passt eigentlich fahrbar an Reifen in den Hinterbau? Die offizielle Angabe mit 57mm ETRTO finde ich eher amüsant. 2,25" 

Überlege gerade wie breit die nächsten Felgen werden obwohl ich mich fast schon auf die EX 511 (30mm) festgelegt habe.


----------



## slash-sash (6. September 2017)

Ich fahre im Meta am V4 von 2016 auf einer Felge mit 35mm MW einen 2,35er HD. Und ich habe keinerlei "Platzprobleme". Kann aber gerne heute Abend noch mal schauen, ob ich irgendwelche Kratzer erkennen kann, bzw. Bilder für dich machen. 




Sascha


----------



## Diddo (6. September 2017)

Danke, das klingt schon einmal gut. Kratzer sind mir relativ egal solang der Reifen nicht in jeder Kurve schleift und nach 20km das Alu durchschimmert. Bei dem superweichen Mattlack reicht es gefühlt schön wenn ein Steinchen daneben liegt damit es Kratzer bekommt


----------



## tommespommes (8. September 2017)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, ich hab in nächster Zukunft einen Marzocchi 053 in einem ziemlich guten Zustand abzugehen. Ggf. auch direkt mit passenden Buchsen vom Meister Huber. Bei Interesse gerne PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olven (10. September 2017)

Habe bei mir 2,5 Maxxis Dhf drauf ,ohne Probleme.


----------



## Diddo (10. September 2017)

Danke, @Olven. Ist der Mattlack auf deinem Meta auch so ein Kratzermagnet? Es hat zumindest die gleiche Lackierung


----------



## Olven (10. September 2017)

Habe einen Teil mit Folie abgedeckt.Hält sich in Gränzen ,schlimmer sind Steinschläge bzw.„Feindkontakt"was bei artgerechter Haltung nicht ausbleibt.	 Gruß Michael


----------



## Aero9000 (17. September 2017)

Moin hätte mal ne fragen an die ganzen Meta Fahrer: Kann mir jemand den unterschied zu nem Capra sagen?
Vor allem geht es mir um die Uphilleigenschaften.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## ranketo (19. September 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
Ist hier zufällig jemand aus dem Raum München +100km, der ein Meta V4.2 in L fährt?
Ich will mir das bike kaufen, würd aber gern mal probesitzen.
Merci


----------



## Diddo (19. September 2017)

Anfang des Monats war ich noch in Oberammergau mit meinem Meta V4 in L - jetzt wieder Osnabrück


----------



## slash-sash (20. September 2017)

Tja, so spielt das Leben. Mal verlierst du, mal gewinnen andere 
Ich bin ab Freitag noch mal zwei Tage in Sölden. 
Aber danach wird auch "nur noch" die Schw. Alb herhalten müssen. 
Egal. Dann ist ein wenig Zeit für die Pflege des Babys. 
Mal schauen, ob ich und was ich in der Winterzeit ändern werde. 
Bahnbrechendes wird es nicht sein. Eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht, was ich ändern sollte





Sascha


----------



## Diddo (30. September 2017)

Hab gerade ein wenig die Räder von Cecile Ravanel angeschaut und dabei fiel mir das da auf:





Quelle: http://enduro-mtb.com/pro-bike-check-cecile-ravanels-commencal-meta-am-v4/

Sieht eleganter aus als meine Variante bei der das Schaumstoffstück einfach im dem Loch steckt.


----------



## slash-sash (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube auf/ab Seite 4 in diesem Thread wird ihnen geholfen.  




Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (29. November 2017)

Moin,

habt ihr auch eine Email von Commençal bekommen mit dem Hinweis, dass die Schrauben am Hinterbau des Meta ein bestimmtes Drehmoment brauchen und bitte mit Schraubensicherungslack versehen werden sollten? Gibt es da gerade aktuell irgendwie besonders viele kaputte Hinterbauten oder ist das nur eine freundliche Erinnerung, dass man im Winter gern ein wenig am Rad schrauben darf?


----------



## slash-sash (29. November 2017)

Da ich mein Meta nicht bei Commençal gekauft habe, sondern gebraucht, habe ich auch keine Mail bekommen. 
Aber es ist gut zu wissen. 
Schraubensicherungsmittel nehme ich mal an mittelfest. Aber welches Drehmoment wird denn angegeben?




Sascha


----------



## Diddo (29. November 2017)

Ich vermute mal irgendwas in der Richtung von Loctite 243, Loxeal 55-03, irgendwas mittelfestes eben. Drehmomente sind soweit ich mich erinnere wie im Techbook auch nachzulesen.


----------



## Force325 (29. November 2017)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal irgendwas in der Richtung von Loctite 243, Loxeal 55-03, irgendwas mittelfestes eben. Drehmomente sind soweit ich mich erinnere wie im Techbook auch nachzulesen.
> Anhang anzeigen 670300



Wie geht ihr da vor?
Schraube raus Kleber drauf und wieder rein?

Weil es muss doch irgenwie eine Reihenfolge eingehalten werden weil es sonst zu "verspannungen" kommen kann!? 
Jedenfalls war das beim Demo mal der Fall, wie ist es bei den Metas etc?


----------



## Jakten (30. November 2017)

Ich habe keine Mail bekommen.
Aber das jeweilige Drehmoment steht doch auf den Schrauben drauf, oder irre mich jetzt?


----------



## Diddo (30. November 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Mail bekommen.


Mein Meta ist registriert, vielleicht deswegen?



Jakten schrieb:


> Aber das jeweilige Drehmoment steht doch auf den Schrauben drauf, oder irre mich jetzt?



Ja, steht drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (30. November 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Mail bekommen.
> Aber das jeweilige Drehmoment steht doch auf den Schrauben drauf, oder irre mich jetzt?



Ok, habe auch eine Mail bekommen. Ist nur im Spam-Ordner gelandet


----------



## Diddo (30. November 2017)

Force325 schrieb:


> Weil es muss doch irgenwie eine Reihenfolge eingehalten werden weil es sonst zu "verspannungen" kommen kann!?
> Jedenfalls war das beim Demo mal der Fall, wie ist es bei den Metas etc?



Laut dem Commencal-Support muss keine bestimmte Reihenfolge eingehalten werden. Wundert mich aber etwas, auch bei Titus gab es ne vorgeschriebene Reihenfolge.


----------



## slash-sash (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir für eines meiner Räder eine MT5/4 gekauft und würde aber gerne komplett MT5 fahren wollen. 
Falls also hier jemand seinen 4-Kolben-Sattel gegen meinen 2-Kolben-Sattel tauschen wollen würde, würde ich mich über eine Info freuen. 




Sascha


----------



## slash-sash (9. Dezember 2017)

Oder hat jemand von euch noch nen MT5-Sattel?




Sascha


----------



## _Bergsau_ (18. Dezember 2017)

@Diddo Ich hab gesehen du hast den Manitou McLeod in deinem Meta. Wie funktioniert der McLeod im Vergleich mit nem Monarch RT?

Gruß bergsau


----------



## Diddo (18. Dezember 2017)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert der McLeod im Vergleich mit nem Monarch RT?



Im Meta? Keine Ahnung. Ich fand den Monarch RT aber noch nie überzeugend. 

Im Thread hier gibt es aber schon genug Infos:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/page-8#post-14370353
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/page-10#post-14502365

Ansonsten funktioniert der McLeod für mein Empfinden recht gut, vor allem harmoniert er mit der kleinen Luftkammer recht gut mit meiner Mattoc mit IRT.


----------



## gurkentruppe (18. Dezember 2017)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> @Diddo Ich hab gesehen du hast den Manitou McLeod in deinem Meta. Wie funktioniert der McLeod im Vergleich mit nem Monarch RT?
> 
> Gruß bergsau



Habe den McLeod, wie @Diddo schon geschrieben hat, weiterhin im Meta verbaut und bin nach wie vor angetan von dem kleinen Teil. Die kleine Kammer passt einfach einwandfrei zum Meta Hinterbau und selbst der fehlende Piggy hat mich bislang nicht gestört. Bin nun etliche tausend Höhen- und Tiefenmeter mit dem Dämpfer unterwegs, war in Parks damit, fahre mittlerweile die Freiburger Trails und kann einfach nichts negatives berichten. Einbauen, abstimmen und fahren!


----------



## WaldChiller (27. Dezember 2017)

sanwald81 schrieb:


> An der Stelle hatte ich es schon mit dem max. Drehmoment versucht, hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Am Samstag habe ich mal den Hinterbau zerlegt und die 2 Lager im Sitzrohr getauscht. Den Rest nur geputzt und mit Drehmoment wieder montiert. Lief eigentlich alles noch sehr weich. Nach der Aktion kann ich auf jeden Fall kein Spiel mehr fühlen, obwohl die ausgebauten Lager einen einwandfreien Eindruck machen. Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder zufrieden.


Jo fein. Hatte grad nochmal Kontakt mit einem Commencal Besitzer von der Website singletrack (der hat das bike damals getestet und war so begeistert das er es gekauft hat) . Bei ihm waren auch die sitzrohr lager das erste was getauscht werden musste.


----------



## Jakten (30. Dezember 2017)

Habe grade mein Rad vom Schlamm befreit und habe mit Erschrecken folgendes gesehen:







Ist der Lack wirklich so schlecht? Ich hab das Rad grade mal 8 Monate...
Dreckbeschuss hin oder her, so eine starke Verfärbung ist doch zu viel des Guten, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (30. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ist wirklich so schlecht. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (30. Dezember 2017)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ja, ist wirklich so schlecht.



Ok... schade :-(
Dann mal gucken wann ich es dir nachmachen werde und auch RAW fahre.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (30. Dezember 2017)

War ein Grund um auf RAW umzusteigen. 

Da macht man nichts mit falsch  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Bergsau_ (30. Dezember 2017)

Kommt die Verfärbung vom Dreck oder warum gerade an der Stelle? 
Gott sei Dank sieht mein Meta noch frisch und unverfärbt aus.


----------



## Jakten (30. Dezember 2017)

Trocken sieht man es zum Glück kaum.


----------



## Jakten (30. Dezember 2017)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Kommt die Verfärbung vom Dreck oder warum gerade an der Stelle?
> Gott sei Dank sieht mein Meta noch frisch und unverfärbt aus.



Sieht aus wie zu lange in der Sonne gestanden. Aber an der Stelle kann der Dreck ja nur dafür verantwortlich sein.


----------



## sanwald81 (30. Dezember 2017)

Die Verfärbung sieht echt seltsam aus. Ist vor allem so scharf abgegrenzt. Hätte jetzt eher erwartet, dass die Ränder fließender sind. Ist aber so oder so Mist. Sieht bei mir zum Glück noch nicht so aus, aber empfindlich finde ich den Lack auch. Hatte vorher aber nur eloxierte Rahmen, die sind robuster. Das Rad meiner Frau ist gepulvert, das ist auch wesentlich widerstandsfähiger als der Lack am Commencal.


----------



## Force325 (31. Dezember 2017)

Jakten schrieb:


> Habe grade mein Rad vom Schlamm befreit und habe mit Erschrecken folgendes gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mal eins machen wenn das bike trocken ist? Irgendwie erkenn ich da nichts. Das eine sieht matt und trocken aus das andere nass und glänzend.


----------



## --- (5. Januar 2018)

Bist du da mal irgendwie mit Bremsreiniger/Aceton/Isopropanol/"Kettenreiniger" rangegangen? Vom Dreckbeschuss kommt das bestimmt nicht. Das sieht vielleicht noch eher wie ein Lackierfehler aus.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (5. Januar 2018)

War bei mir auch so..  immer wenn er Nass war. 
Gereinigt ab und an mit MucOff - war bei keinem meinen Räder bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (5. Januar 2018)

Ich finds auch dubios. Ich hatte auf Streusalz oder dergleichen getippt. 
Einfach mal probieren, was passiert, wenn man es poliert und „konserviert“. 
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es eh egal, da es der Funktion keinen Abbruch tut. 




Sascha


----------



## Force325 (5. Januar 2018)

--- schrieb:


> Bist du da mal irgendwie mit Bremsreiniger/Aceton/Isopropanol/"Kettenreiniger" rangegangen? Vom Dreckbeschuss kommt das bestimmt nicht. Das sieht vielleicht noch eher wie ein Lackierfehler aus.


Oder WD  40?


----------



## _Bergsau_ (5. Januar 2018)

WD40 hatte ich auch schon auf meinem Meta, da passiert nix.


----------



## Force325 (5. Januar 2018)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> WD40 hatte ich auch schon auf meinem Meta, da passiert nix.



Auf Dauer schon


----------



## _Bergsau_ (5. Januar 2018)

Okay auf Dauer. Bei mir wars nur ganz kurz.


----------



## spunkt (6. Januar 2018)

Was soll denn da passieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (6. Januar 2018)

Neeee, da sprüh ich doch mit nix rum. 
Schulde euch noch ein Bild im trockenen Zustand, kommt noch


----------



## tommespommes (6. Januar 2018)

So wie ich das sehe is der Drops doch eh gelutscht.... Der matte Lack von Commencal an den V4 Modellen is halt einfach mies. Von daher scheiß einfach drauf und fahr die Kiste. Dafür wurde sie gebaut. Jedes Rad sieht nach ein paar Monaten räudig aus wenn es ordentlich rangenommen wird.


----------



## Jakten (6. Januar 2018)

tommespommes schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe is der Drops doch eh gelutscht.... Der matte Lack von Commencal an den V4 Modellen is halt einfach mies. Von daher scheiß einfach drauf und fahr die Kiste. Dafür wurde sie gebaut. Jedes Rad sieht nach ein paar Monaten räudig aus wenn es ordentlich rangenommen wird.



Das steht außer Frage. Ich liebe mein V4 immer noch


----------



## tommespommes (6. Januar 2018)

Das is für den Kurs echt n mega Spaßmobil und ändern kann man's ja leider eh net mit dem Lack. Meins hat auch so komische Flecken...denke das kütt vom muc off.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (6. Januar 2018)

tommespommes schrieb:


> denke das kütt vom muc off.



Denke ich nicht  Putze mein Bike immer mit MucOff (schon seit Mai 2017) und mein Lack sieht nicht so aus. Aber wie mehrfach schon geschrieben --> Einfach fahren und Spaß haben


----------



## Diddo (6. Januar 2018)

@KWC-toiletspray hat die ultimative Lösung für das Lackproblem: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/page-8#post-14356402 

Der matte Lack ist wirklich nicht toll. Gefühlt reicht Anschauen für Kratzer... Der direkte Vergleich der Lackqualität mit dem Specialized der besseren Hälfte ist immer wieder ein wenig frustrierend.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (6. Januar 2018)

Welche Einbaulänge nehmt ihr beim McLeod? Finde auf bike-components nur Versionen mit 200x50 oder 200x56mm...

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Manitou/McLeod-Pro-Daempfer-p41541/


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (6. Januar 2018)

200x57 ist ja standartmässig verbau, da würde ich natürlich zu 56 greifen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diddo (6. Januar 2018)

Den mit 2,25" Federweg, nur dass Manitou den Wert zu 56mm Hub übersetzt hat und andere ihn zu 57mm runden. Der 200x56 passt. Selbst wenn er "nur" 56 statt 57mm an Federweg haben sollte, verlierst du weniger als 3mm an Federweg. Bei R2-Bike und Bike24 gibt es den auch merkbar günstiger


----------



## _Bergsau_ (6. Januar 2018)

Okay, vielleicht kauf ich ihn mir zu Ostern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (6. Januar 2018)

Wie langlebig sind eigentlich eure Lager? Ich habe eben gemerkt, dass die zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe schon durch. Die anderen sind soweit ok aber ich habe nicht drauf geachtet in welcher Richtung der Spacer an der Dämpferanlenkung war: Variante A oder B? Ich finde Gründe für beide Richtungen


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (6. Januar 2018)

Nach einem Jahr waren meine ziemlich rauh.. habe dann nach dem entlacken natürlich neue eingepresst. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Bergsau_ (6. Januar 2018)

Apropos einpressen. Bei vollintegrierten Steuersätzen muss man nix einpressen oder?  
Bei meinem Dirt sieht das aktuell so aus, ist aber nicht richtig mMn. Beim alten Steuersatz war da nämlich alles bündig.
Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Olven (6. Januar 2018)

Diddo bei mir ist alles Variante A verbaut .


----------



## Diddo (9. Januar 2018)

Super, vielen Dank. Jetzt heißt es nur auf die Lager von Enduro Bearings warten. Bin gespannt wie lange die 6800 MAX BO es aushalten mit mir und hab sich die 5 Euro pro Lager lohnen


----------



## locke_lancelot (18. Januar 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Super, vielen Dank. Jetzt heißt es nur auf die Lager von Enduro Bearings warten. Bin gespannt wie lange die 6800 MAX BO es aushalten mit mir und hab sich die 5 Euro pro Lager lohnen


was sagste denn zu den Lagern? 
Ich steh auch mal wieder vor einem Lagerwechsel und überlege evtl die doch recht teure Enduro Bearings zu testen


----------



## Jakten (18. Januar 2018)

Force325 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal eins machen wenn das bike trocken ist? Irgendwie erkenn ich da nichts. Das eine sieht matt und trocken aus das andere nass und glänzend.



Ich "schulde" euch noch ein Bild.
Im trockenen ist NIX zu sehen.
Aber ist ja alles gut. War nur kurz erschrocken. In einem Jahr kommt eh der Lack runter.


----------



## slash-sash (18. Januar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> In einem Jahr kommt eh der Lack runter.



Und dann?




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (18. Januar 2018)

Mal gucken, aber dann ist der so gesprenkelt da bleibt er RAW oder bekommt eine neue Lackierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (18. Januar 2018)

@locke_lancelot Sie sind hübsch schwarz mit orangen Dichtungen, drehen sich deutlich langsamer und lassen sich leicht einpressen. Mehr Erfahrungen konnte ich bislang nicht sammeln, da sie gestern bei mir angekommen sind. Die 6802 MAX habe ich nirgendwo als lieferbar gefunden, die 6804 nur selten.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (18. Januar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Mal gucken, aber dann ist der so gesprenkelt da bleibt er RAW oder bekommt eine neue Lackierung.


Falls wer Interesse hat, ich würde mich von meinem RAW Rahmen trennen - Guter Zustand --> PN.

Nackig, ohne alles.


----------



## Jakten (19. Januar 2018)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Falls wer Interesse hat, ich würde mich von meinem RAW Rahmen trennen - Guter Zustand --> PN.
> 
> Nackig, ohne alles.



Tauscht du gegen einen gelben Rahmen?


----------



## slash-sash (19. Januar 2018)

Den kannst du doch nicht tauschen. Du wohnst in Dortmund, bist BVB-Fan.
Was ist das bisschen Lackproblem gegen Echte Liebe? 





Sascha


----------



## _Bergsau_ (21. Januar 2018)

Ich hab jetzt auch so einen Slasher!  Hab ihn gestern montiert, allerdings ohne die Züge und Außenhüllen rauszumachen. Ich hab den Slasher von oben eingeschlitzt und dann ganz einfach montiert. Das Teil ist einfach geil. Jetzt kann kein Dreck mehr in den Rahmen kommen und die Züge können nix mehr wegscheuern.


----------



## Jakten (21. Januar 2018)

Geil... der Name scheint sich durchzusetzen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KWC-toiletspray (21. Januar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Tauscht du gegen einen gelben Rahmen?


Ja, ich tausche, gegen Geld. 

Soll nur weg, weil ich was anderes möchte. Da brauch ich kein meta mit Farbe, zumal ohne viel cooler und schöner ist :-D


----------



## slash-sash (21. Januar 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Geil... der Name scheint sich durchzusetzen ;-)



Jo, ich fand die Namensgebung von dir mega gut, so dass ich es gleich übernommen habe. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (22. Januar 2018)

KWC-toiletspray schrieb:


> Ja, ich tausche, gegen Geld.
> 
> Soll nur weg, weil ich was anderes möchte. Da brauch ich kein meta mit Farbe, zumal ohne viel cooler und schöner ist :-D



Weiß ich doch


----------



## Jakten (8. Februar 2018)

Bin ich nur zu blöd/blind oder findet man online keine Liste der verbauten Lager im V4?


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (8. Februar 2018)

Doch, irgendwo war es zu finden in einem Sheet, find es aber gerade nicht mehr.

Aber im Shop gibt's n Set für's V4.

https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/contact-system-bearings-for-meta-v4-and-v42-c2x23536446

Ich meine mich zu entsinnen, dass es 2 verschiedene Lager waren - d.h. es wärr nicht komplett.

Die hatte ich gekauft:
4x SS 6800 2RS SS6800 2RS Edelstahl Kugellager 10x19x5 mm Industrielager S6800rs
2x SS 6802 2RS SS6802 2RS Edelstahl Kugellager 15x24x5 mm Industrielager S6802rs

Würde mich aber nochmal vergewissern an deiner Stelle.


----------



## Diddo (8. Februar 2018)

Im Techbook stehen die Lager, sonst eben bei Commencal im Shop:

4x 6800 für Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe (https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/c...ivot-bearings-for-meta-v4-and-v42-c2x23536445)
6x 6802 für die Umlenkung (https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/contact-system-bearings-for-meta-v4-and-v42-c2x23536446)
2x 6804 für die Hauptlager (https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/main-pivot-bearings-20x32x7mm-x2-supreme-dh-v3-meta-v3-c2x12502731)


----------



## marv100 (21. Februar 2018)

Hat schon mal einer eine Gabel mit 170mm Federweg in eine Meta v4 eingebaut und kann sagen wie sich das anfüllt.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (22. Februar 2018)

marv100 schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer eine Gabel mit 170mm Federweg in eine Meta v4 eingebaut und kann sagen wie sich das anfüllt.



Ich kann es dir Ende nächster Woche sagen! Meine Yari ist grad beim Service und wird dabei im gleichen Zug von 160 auf 170mm umgebaut


----------



## marv100 (24. Februar 2018)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir Ende nächster Woche sagen! Meine Yari ist grad beim Service und wird dabei im gleichen Zug von 160 auf 170mm umgebaut



Sehr gut
Wurfe mich sehr untinteressie was du sagst


----------



## Jakten (5. März 2018)

Hier waren die Finger schneller als das Hirn.
Also einfach nicht beachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Bergsau_ (5. März 2018)

marv100 schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> Wurfe mich sehr untinteressie was du sagst



So, war am Wochenende ein bisschen unterwegs mit 10mm mehr Federweg. Ehrlich gesagt, spürt man das jetzt nicht so mordsmäßig. Außer, dass sie um Welten besser anspricht, was aber sicher am Service und den neuen Dichtungen, und nicht am Federweg liegt  Vielleicht kann ich mehr berichten, wenn ich mal wieder im Bikepark war damit


----------



## marv100 (9. März 2018)

Hi 
Danke für die Antwort, ich denke ich werde es beim nächsten service auch mal testen


----------



## Sw!tch (11. März 2018)

Moin!

Ich bin beim Ausbau meiner Reverb etwas zu rabiat vorgegangen und habe zwei Rahmendichtungen zerstört
Von daher: Hat noch noch jemand einige übrig und wäre bereit sie abzugeben?
Die Dichtungen sind auch über den Online Store erhältlich, ich würde es jedoch gerne vermeiden 13€ für den Versand zu bezahlen.

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## 4Stroke (11. März 2018)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich bin beim Ausbau meiner Reverb etwas zu rabiat vorgegangen und habe zwei Rahmendichtungen zerstört
> Von daher: Hat noch noch jemand einige übrig und wäre bereit sie abzugeben?
> ...


Ja ich hätte da noch was. Schreib mir ne ob bei Interesse.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (11. März 2018)

Fahre auch ne 170er Fix, aber vom Anfang an. Funktioniert sehr gut. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hermscher (12. März 2018)

Ich suche einen Meta V4 Rahmen in L hat zufällig jemand einen abzugeben?


----------



## Diddo (12. März 2018)

Bei Commencal gibt es noch welche   Ein Meta AM V4 Rahmen kostet neu nur noch 699. Mit Garantie usw.


----------



## Diddo (22. April 2018)

Fährt einer von euch Hope-Kettenblätter am Meta AM V4? Mein ovales 32er hat offenbar mehrfach den Hinterbau kontaktiert, zumindest fehlt etwas Lack in der nähe des Kettenblatts.

Es müsste das Problem auch bei anderen Kettenblättern mit 34 oder mehr Zähnen geben, wenn sie an einer 104mm Kurbel mit 2mm Spacern montiert sind um die Kettenlinie anzupassen.


----------



## KWC-toiletspray (22. April 2018)

Ich fahre die Hope Kurbel mit dem 34er Oval. Keine Probleme .. wie ich die spacer montiert hatte, weiss ich gerade nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (22. April 2018)

Ah okay, ich fahre eine Kurbel mit 104mm Lochkreis. Da sind direkt Spacer im Kettenblatt integriert und auch Gewinde für die Kettenblattschrauben sind geschnitten.

Schäden hab ich sonst keine gefunden, also ignoriere ich den Farbverlust einfach


----------



## Fekl (5. Juni 2018)

So, demnächst fliegt bei mir ein Meta V4 in Größe L ins Haus. Ich bin 180 mit ~83/84er SL. Wie viel Hub sollte meine Sattelstütze haben? 150mm? Danke für Emfehlungen


----------



## gurkentruppe (6. Juni 2018)

@Fekl Habe ähnliche Körperlängen wie du (wobei einen Tick längere SL) und fahre die 150mm ebenfalls im V4 Größe L. Ist etwas rausgezogen die Reverb, aber passt auch bergab komplett eingefahren (;


----------



## slash-sash (7. Juni 2018)

Dann wäre ja zu vermuten, dass sogar eine 160er Revive in den Rahmen passt. Oder ist eine Sattelstütze bereits vorhanden @Fekl ?
Bei mir im M-Rahmen hätte ich rein von Auszug eine 160er Revive fahren können. Wäre da nicht das 1cm zu lange Maß *im Rahmen*. 
Meine SL: ca. 79



Sascha


----------



## Fekl (7. Juni 2018)

Hab jetzt günstig eine 150er reverb geschossen und werde sehen wie es passt. Mein Budget-Meta wird bestimmt geil


----------



## Diddo (7. Juni 2018)

150er Reverb könnte passen. Bei der 125er habe ich mit L-Rahmen und ~81cm Schrittlänge noch um die 2cm Luft bis die Reverb voll versenkt ist. 

Sieht dann so aus, bei meinem Semi-Budget-Meta.






... ja, das rot will alles noch pink werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (7. Juni 2018)

Na dann wird das doch passen. Nice Bude! Ich zeige dann, wenn's fertig ist  Dein Aufbau sieht aber Klasse und sinnvoll aus!


----------



## Fekl (8. Juni 2018)

Rahmen ist da  Gleich mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer. Es ist ein Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air drin mit M/M Tune. Hat da jemand eine Spacer-Empfehlung für nen 75 kg Menschen?


----------



## jcsn2001 (12. Juni 2018)

Moin! Fahre seid neusten ein Meta V4 . Nun habe ich leider ein leidiges Knarzen beim Rahmen. Speichen, Steuersatz, Pedale, Sattelstütze sind gecheckt. Kommt es vllt doch ansonsten von Rahmen und wenn ja, kann ich da ohne weiteres ran? Wie sieht es ansonsten mit den Lagern vom Rahmen aus, welches Werkzeug würdet ihr empfehlen? Mein Schrauber um die Ecke sagt, an dem Rahmen selbst kann er nichts machen, weil er kein Werkzeug hat und zudem keine Ahnung von der Marke, nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## Diddo (12. Juni 2018)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Mein Schrauber um die Ecke sagt, an dem Rahmen selbst kann er nichts machen, weil er kein Werkzeug hat und zudem keine Ahnung von der Marke, nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig.



Das sind eingepresste Lager wie überall sonst auch ... Welche Lager du brauchst steht im Thread und auch bei Commencal im Techbook: http://www.commencal.net/web_bicycles/techbook/commencal_techbook_2016.pdf

Bei mir war das letzte Knarzen der Sattel. Die Lager am Meta AM V4 lassen sich recht einfach und schnell wechseln, nur die beiden direkt nebeneinander zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe brauchen zwingend einen Auszieher oder Gefühl beim Ausschlagen. Alle anderen können ausgepresst werden, wenn ich mich nicht völlig falsch erinnere. Meins hat jetzt überall Enduro MAX drin und ganz ohne Knacken

Ganz wichtig: Drehmomente stehen auf den Schrauben, mittelfeste Schraubsicherung drauf und es gibt keine bestimmte Sequenz für das Festziehen der Schrauben am Hinterbau.


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juni 2018)

Der Rahmen hat nen Pressfit-Lager. Die Dinger sind auch nicht immer ganz „sorgenfrei“. 
Da bitte auch mit dran denken. 




Sascha


----------



## jcsn2001 (12. Juni 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Haben nun ein weites Mal den Sattel fest gemacht, Steuersatz gereinigt, hatte das Gefühl da war noch Sand drin und letztlich die Schrauben am Hinterbau gelost, wo ich locker dran kam. Leider habe ich mich bei der Schraube/Lager direkt am Tretlager ein wenig vertan und weiß nicht mehr genau, wie viel ich sie gelöst habe. Ich hoffe ich habe es nicht zu fest gedreht, aber 35n dreht man auch nicht Mal eben so?
Zumindest war ein kurzer Test erfolgreich und das Knarzen ist nun vorerst weg. Morgen früh vor der Arbeit mache ich nen richtigen Test im Wald.

Bezüglich der Lager, gibt es nen Set fürs Meta oder muss ich alle alleine kaufen vllt lohnt es das ganze Rad nach der Season Mal neue Lager zu spendieren.

Ist der Rahmen ansonsten für irgendwas anfällig?


----------



## slash-sash (12. Juni 2018)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen ansonsten für irgendwas anfällig?



Der Lack ist nicht der Beste. Ansonsten können die Leitungen im Rahmen klappern. Einfach in den Baumarkt gehen und diese graue Leitungsisolierung kaufen und durch das A…Loch nach oben schieben.
Dieses Butthole ist übrigens ebenfalls eine Schwachstelle. Es sammelt sich der komplette Wald drin und die Leitungen scheuern irgendwann auf dem Tretlager bis aufs Alu runter. Aber da gibt es ja Lösungen für 
Als letztes fällt mir noch die originale Steckachse ein. Die bricht ganz gerne mal ab. Deshalb am Besten irgendwann gehen ein schraubbares Pendant tauschen.
Sonst fällt mir gerade nichts ein.





Sascha


----------



## _Bergsau_ (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo, ich würde gern eine Schraubachse für mein Meta AM V4 kaufen. Weiß jemand ob die hier passt??
Bin mir nicht sicher vom Gewinde und weil es die in  2 verschiedenen Längen gibt (verletzungsbedingt kann ich mir die Achse aber gerade nicht anschauen bzw. ausmessen...)
Danke schonmal 

Edit: Mit 2 verschiedenen Längen mein ich nicht Boost und Non-Boost sondern 167mm oder 164mm bei der 142x12mm Variante


----------



## _Bergsau_ (17. Juni 2018)

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Fekl (22. Juni 2018)

Gestern noch schnell das Meta v4 zusammengesteckt, weil endlich alle Teile da sind. Bilder gibts später. Kann evtl nochmal jemand mit Monarch Plus Debonair was zur Abstimmung sagen? Habe die Positivkammer mit 5 Ringen verkleinert und jetzt mal ~200 PSI druff gegeben (ca. 74 kg Mensch), was in etwas mehr als 25% Sag resultiert. Fühlt sich aber schon beim Aufsitzen knüppelhart und garnicht mal so komfortabel an  Im Vergleich zur Gabel vorne ist es hinten bockhart..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkentruppe (22. Juni 2018)

@Fekl habe den Monarch auch in dem Tune zu Beginn im Meta verbaut gehabt und bin gar nicht warm geworden mit dem Teil. Wiege fahrfertig auch in etwa 74kg und musste die Kammer voll knallen mit Ringen, weil der Dämpfer mir durch den Federweg gerauscht ist.
Soweit ich mich erinnere ist von Werk aus auch ein Tune M/L verbaut und du hast ein M/M?

Kann dir nur den McLeod empfehlen! Den bekommt man auch recht günstig und der arbeitet m.E. Perfekt im Rahmen.


----------



## Fekl (22. Juni 2018)

Okay....etwas härtere Druckstufe mag ich eigentlich. Aber vllt ist es echt zu viel. Direkt neu kaufen werde ich aber erstmal nichts. Ist ja gerade erst alles neu und noch nichtmal richtig getestet. Die Auron vorn ist gefühlt deutlich fluffiger...


----------



## gurkentruppe (26. Juni 2018)

Hat jemand mal das Hauptlager gewechselt und kann mir verraten wie ich diese Achse rausbekomme?
Habe eine Zeichnung im Anhang. Geht darum, dass ich die schwarze Achse (im Bild Nummer 18) einfach nicht herausbekomme. Das Teil steckt glaube ich in den Lagern fest?!
Hat mir jemand ein Tipp dazu?


----------



## sanwald81 (26. Juni 2018)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal das Hauptlager gewechselt und kann mir verraten wie ich diese Achse rausbekomme?
> Habe eine Zeichnung im Anhang. Geht darum, dass ich die schwarze Achse (im Bild Nummer 18) einfach nicht herausbekomme. Das Teil steckt glaube ich in den Lagern fest?!
> Hat mir jemand ein Tipp dazu?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 745800



Habe ich am Wochenende erst gemacht, aber die Achse ging zum Glück gut raus.
Hast du es schon mit leichten Hammerschlägen auf die Schraube gegenüber versucht? Also Schraube nur ein wenig raus drehen und dann mal vorsichtig drauf hämmern.


----------



## gurkentruppe (27. Juni 2018)

Habe es schon probiert so zu lösen, aber bewegt sich keinen müden Millimeter  Ich weiche es jetzt mal mit WD40 ein und hoffe, dass das sich dann löst.
Sonst jemand mal Probleme mit dieser Achse gehabt und eine Lösung gefunden?


----------



## Jakten (27. Juni 2018)

Meins wird die Tage in seine Einzelteile zerlegt. Sollte ich das Problem auch haben, was ich nicht hoffe, melde ich mich. Zumindest wenn ich das Problem lösen könnte.

Grade auf die schnelle nix gefunden, hat jemand die genau Auflistung aller V4 Lager?


----------



## gurkentruppe (27. Juni 2018)

@Jakten schau mal hier: https://tech.commencal.com/bike/META-AM-V4--ESSENTIAL-PLUS-650B-YELLOW-2015/288.html


----------



## sanwald81 (27. Juni 2018)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> Habe es schon probiert so zu lösen, aber bewegt sich keinen müden Millimeter  Ich weiche es jetzt mal mit WD40 ein und hoffe, dass das sich dann löst.
> Sonst jemand mal Probleme mit dieser Achse gehabt und eine Lösung gefunden?



Außer einweichen fällt mir dann leider auch nix mehr ein. Viel Erfolg!

Eine Lagerliste habe ich mir mal gemacht:

Rocker Link und Sattelrohr
6x 61802 2RS1 SKF (15x24x5 mm)
    2x Dämpfer-Clevis
    2x Rocker Link
    2x Sattelrohr

Hauptlager
2x 61804 2RS1 SKF(20x32x7 mm)

Sattelstrebe / Kettenstrebe
4x 61800 2RS1 SKF (10x19x5 mm)


----------



## Jakten (27. Juni 2018)

Sehe grade, die V4 sind identisch mit den V4.2
Diese sind auf der Commencal Seite gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (27. Juni 2018)

@sanwald81 Wie funktionieren die SKF auf längere Sicht? Bei mir sind nur noch Enduro MAX verbaut weil es als erstes die 4x 6800 bzw. 61800 zerbröselt hat. Die Lieferbarkeit war interessant, hab in 2 oder 3 Shops bestellen müssen.


----------



## sanwald81 (27. Juni 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> @sanwald81 Wie funktionieren die SKF auf längere Sicht? Bei mir sind nur noch Enduro MAX verbaut weil es als erstes die 4x 6800 bzw. 61800 zerbröselt hat. Die Lieferbarkeit war interessant, hab in 2 oder 3 Shops bestellen müssen.



Habe aktuell auch die Enduro MAX verbaut.
Vor ca. 1500km habe ich die beiden Lager im Sitzrohr durch SKF Lager ersetzt, weil ich Spiel hatte. Die laufen seither problemlos und haben sich auch noch gut angefühlt. Bin mal gespannt, wie lange die Enduro MAX halten. Mit denen habe ich noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## slash-sash (27. Juni 2018)

Krass, mein Hinterbau läuft immer noch super sahnig, ohne irgendwelches Spiel. Bin eigentlich mega zufrieden. Aber 29er hat mich angefixt. 
Daher:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1136686-commencal-meta-am-v4-mattoc-nextie-marzocchi-revive
Wer Interesse hat; Preis ist verhandelbar. 




Sascha


----------



## jcsn2001 (27. Juni 2018)

@Jakten wenn du dein Rad auseinander baust und zufällig die Zeit hast das eine oder andere Foto vom Ausbau/Austausch machen kannst ware ich dir sehr verbunden. Mein Rad knarzt wieder und ich werde noch verrückt. Morgen geht es zum Schrauber. Der machr aber nur das notigste, weil ich bei ihm nicht gekauft habe. Soll ich zu Not im Winter wieder kommen. Denke das es also nicht helfen wird und ich mich an den Ausbau trauen muss, wobei ich mich noch in die Materie einlese. Werkzeug werde ich nun bald alles zusammen haben und die Liste für die Lager ist super!


----------



## slash-sash (28. Juni 2018)

Was auch immer du für ein Knacken hast; lass mal das PF-Lager checken. Ist ja schnell gemacht. 


Sascha


----------



## jcsn2001 (28. Juni 2018)

PF-Lager? Ist dass das Tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (28. Juni 2018)

Ähm ja, sorry. PF steht für Pressfit. Das heißt, das Tretlager wird in den Rahmen eingepresst, wie ein Steuersatz z.B.! Ist aber Gott sei dank nicht mehr ganz so up to date. Geschraubte Innenlager; beim MTB BSA genannt (gibt auch noch andere und bezieht sich auf die Art des Gewinde) sind da doch deutlich „besser“. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (28. Juni 2018)

Mein Hinterbau knarzt z.B. wenn ich das maximale Drehmoment einhalte. Die Angaben sind ja von-bis. Einfach nicht ganz so fest ziehen.


----------



## jcsn2001 (29. Juni 2018)

So, Rad vom Schrauber zurück bekommen. Lager, soweit er dran kam, hatten ein wenig Spiel. Wurden angezogen, genauso wie das Tretlager ausgebaut, gefettet und entsprechend montiert. Gestern die erste Fahrt gemacht. Am Anfang hat es geknarzt später wurde es wesentlich besser bzw war weg. Mal schauen, wie lange es anhält. Ansonsten werde ich wirklich im Winter das komplette Ding auseinander bauen und entsprechend die Lager austauschen.


----------



## Fekl (4. Juli 2018)

So, erste halbwegs vernünftige Ausfahrt: Das Rad ist der Hammer! Das ist der Freerider, den ich immer gesucht habe! Der Monarch RC3 Plus Debonair in M/M geht erstaunlich gut. Hatte jetzt 3 Bänder und 200 PSI drin bei ca 75kg Fahrergewicht. Es waren jetzt aber noch keine Sprünge dabei und ca 1cm FW ist übrig. Sag lag so knapp über 25% in Kampfposition..denke da werde ich einfach bei gleichem Druck noch ein Band mehr rein machen oder lieber Sag reduzieren?! Auf jeden Fall eine Hammer Karre..


----------



## jcsn2001 (6. Juli 2018)

Ich gewöhnen mich auch langsam an meins... Knarzen ist weg, waren wohl wirklich nur die Lager.

Ich muss Token bei mir reduzieren, bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube 4 sind es beim Dämpfer und 2 bei der Gabel. Bringe aber 100kg mit und fahre den Dämpfer bei 260/~18 Bar.

Bin aber nicht ganz glücklich mit den Mänteln und werde wohl wieder auf Maxxis wechseln


----------



## Floh80 (9. Juli 2018)

Hi, bin nun auch v4 Besitzer. Hab mir auch das komplette Forum durchgelesen  weiß aber weiterhin nicht welcher Dämpfer am besten wäre.
Wiege Fahrfertig sicherlich 115kg, hatte in meinem Radon swoop 175 auch den monarch plus und war dort immer zufrieden. 
Aber im v4 soll er ja nicht der renner sein. 
Was würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen. 
Vorne kommt ne Lyrik rct3 solo Air rein. 
Vorab schon mal danke.


----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2018)

Ich wiege fahrfertig um die 110kg und bin mit dem McLeod Highlander tuned mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Floh80 (9. Juli 2018)

Und welche dieser Einbaubuchsen brauche ich da für den mcleod in Verbindung mit dem v4?
Kann mir da vielleicht jemand mit den passenden Maßen behilflich sein?


----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2018)

Floh80 schrieb:


> Und welche dieser Einbaubuchsen brauche ich da für den mcleod in Verbindung mit dem v4?
> Kann mir da vielleicht jemand mit den passenden Maßen behilflich sein?



*DÄMPFER SPACER* 22,2 x 10 mm oben / 14 x 10 mm unten

In den McLeod passen RockShox Buchsen.


----------



## Floh80 (9. Juli 2018)

Sind das diese Dinger?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...senset-8mm-daempfer-federbeine-ab-2011-431999


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2018)

Die sind nur 8mm
Brauchst 10mm

Und die Gleitlager nicht vergessen.


----------



## Floh80 (9. Juli 2018)

Hmm, sind die nicht drin?
Zumindest auf den Bildern sind die gleitlager verbaut, steht auch nix dabei das man die braucht. 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/manitou-mcleod-daempfer-federbein-431819


----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2018)

Sieht ganz danach aus


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juli 2018)

Ganz ehrlich?! Ruf den Huber an und frag ihn, was Huberbuchsen kosten. Lohnt sich meines Erachtens. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (9. Juli 2018)

Ich habe jetzt oben die Buchsen nach einem Jahr tauschen müssen. Vorher hatte ich Huber drin, jetzt normale. Ich merke da nix, grade beim Meta hat man ja nicht soviel Bewegung.


----------



## slash-sash (9. Juli 2018)

Das stimmt. Die „Drehbewegung“ ist ja gering (wenn überhaupt nur am vorderen Gleitlager zu finden). 
Aber die Haltbarkeit von Huber gegenüber den originalen sind halt nun mal Welten. 
Ein Mal gewechselt und schon hast du dein Geld wieder raus. 




Sascha


----------



## Floh80 (14. Juli 2018)

Nun hab ich vom Dämpfer über die passenden Buchsen bis zum "Slasher" alles bestellt. Jetzt bekomm ich wohl Probleme mit meiner Sattelstütze. Hab ne KS Lev Integra 150mm, welche aber augenscheinlich nicht ganz reingeht.
Mit meinen 78cm Schrittlänge war ich zwichen S und M, habe mich dann für die größere Größe entschieden. 
Jetzt hab ich da Bedenken, ob ich mit der stütze überhaupt noch an die Pedale komme. 
Was fährt ihr denn für stützen bei welcher Schrittlänge ?
Empfehlungen?
Grüße Floh


----------



## slash-sash (14. Juli 2018)

Hi Floh. 
Ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht passen wird. 
Ich habe bekanntlichermaßen auch einen M (dein Slasher geht Montag raus) und hatte erst eine 160er Revive drin. Die baut ja niedriger, als der Rest am Markt. Die Revive war mir auf 1-1,5cm zu lang. Die „Außenmaße“ hätten perfekt gepasst. Was ich nicht bedacht habe, dass man die Stütze eben auf die 1-1,5cm nicht weit genug einschieben kann. Also habe ich eine 125er Revive nehmen müssen. 
Ich nehme also mal an, dass deine 150er Lev ebenfalls nicht passen wird. 
Alternative wäre eine OneUp, die man scheinbar auf seine gewünschte Höhe einstellen kann. 

Was hast du jetzt für einen Dämpfer genommen? Den McLeod?



Sascha


----------



## Diddo (14. Juli 2018)

Floh80 schrieb:


> Nun hab ich vom Dämpfer über die passenden Buchsen bis zum "Slasher" alles bestellt. Jetzt bekomm ich wohl Probleme mit meiner Sattelstütze. Hab ne KS Lev Integra 150mm, welche aber augenscheinlich nicht ganz reingeht.
> Mit meinen 78cm Schrittlänge war ich zwichen S und M, habe mich dann für die größere Größe entschieden.



Geh lieber nach der Körpergröße. Arm- und Torsolänge sind auch ein sehr großer Faktor. Meine Schrittlänge ist auch nur 82cm - bei 1,78m . 125mm Reverb bei Größe L geht locker. Wenn es mehr Hub sein soll, würde ich OneUp ausprobieren weil der Hub um bis zu 5cm verringert werden kann.

@slash-sash Hast du noch einen "slasher" über? Die Problemlösung von Commencal mit dem Motofoam ist nicht sooo optimal und bis es für mich das Meta 29 gibt dauert es wohl noch ein paar Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (14. Juli 2018)

Übrig habe ich keinen. Aber bauen kann ich dir einen. Ich baue die nach „Auftragslage“. 
Für das V4? 

Ach jo, habe übrigens SL79 bei 175. 




Sascha


----------



## Diddo (14. Juli 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Übrig habe ich keinen. Aber bauen kann ich dir einen. Ich baue die nach „Auftragslage“.
> Für das V4?



Genau, für das V4. Alles weitere können wir gern per PN klären


----------



## Floh80 (14. Juli 2018)

Genau den mcleod hab ich mir geordert, den Huber hab ich kontaktiert und jetzt werd ich mir wohl dann die oneup bestellen müssen.
Danke für den Slasher.


----------



## Fekl (29. Juli 2018)

Endlich den Gerät mal ein wenig über Bikeparkstrecken und Sprünge gejagt und mit 6 Bändern und 240 PSI im Monarch Debon Air habe ich jetzt noch minimal Reserve. Den Druckstufenhebel habe ich dann allerdings auch in die Pedal-Position gelegt. Plüschig oder feinfühlig ist da jetzt nichts mehr, aber das Ding rauscht wenigstens nicht zu stark durch den Federweg. Dauerhaft wird mich das aber eher weniger zufrieden machen. Weitere Ideen?


----------



## jcsn2001 (31. Juli 2018)

Moin! Ich interessiere mich auch für eine Variostütze. Was ist denn nun möglich beim L Rahmen? Passt eine RockShox mit 150mm Hub? Bei meiner Schrittlänge (ca 86cm) bräuchte ich diese definitiv ...


----------



## Fekl (31. Juli 2018)

Habe genau die in einem L Rahmen und das Sattelrohr gerade noch nen knappen cm gekürzt. Da passt sie genau rein, so dass der connectamajig Kram unten nicht anstößt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jcsn2001 (31. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Wie schlägt sich ansonsten die KS Lev - Einbau auch kein Problem? Hatte gerade nen Vergleich von den Beiden gelesen und sie kommt besser als die Reverb weg.


----------



## slash-sash (31. Juli 2018)

Sattelstützen ist wieder eines der Themen, an denen man sich tot diskutieren kann. 
Wenn du eh eine neu kaufen willst/musst, würde ich nur noch eine Revive kaufen. 
Hast du schon eine, würde ich die erst einmal verwenden; sofern sie denn passt. 
Oder aber; 3. Möglichkeit; die gehst auf eine der „günstigen“ Stützen; Giant, OneUp und die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen. 
Ist aber nur meine Meinung. 



Sascha


----------



## jcsn2001 (31. Juli 2018)

Ich muss neu/gebraucht kaufen. Revive hatte ich so gar nicht in Betracht gezogen. Scheint meinen Geldbeutel zu schonen, war schon bei der Fox Transfer angelangt.


----------



## gurkentruppe (31. Juli 2018)

Schau dir mal die von OneUp Components an. Ist soweit ich weiß wieder vorrätig.


----------



## Floh80 (31. Juli 2018)

Ne ks lev 150 hätte ich im Angebot, passt bei mir mit M und 78 Schrittlänge nicht.


----------



## jcsn2001 (31. Juli 2018)

Mit Remote, reicht die Länge der Züge noch aus?


----------



## _Bergsau_ (31. Juli 2018)

Ich fahr im M Rahmen eine Crankbrothers Highline mit 125mm Hub bei 180cm/80SL (160er hat nicht gepasst, die neue 150er will ich noch probieren).


----------



## slash-sash (31. Juli 2018)

Ich bin 174 cm bei 79er SL. Bei mir hat die 160er Revive wegen 1-1,5 cm nicht gepasst. 
Alles, was außerhalb des Rahmens gewesen wäre, hätte auf den Millimeter gepasst. 
Aber, ich konnte die Stütze nicht komplett in den Rahmen schieben; eben diese 1-1,5cm. Bei Gr. M. 




Sascha


----------



## jcsn2001 (31. Juli 2018)

Bei L sollte man egal welche Stütze man nimmt, keine Probleme bekommen?!


----------



## _Bergsau_ (31. Juli 2018)

Ja bei mir waren es auch maximal 1,5 cm... 
Die neue Crankbrothers gibt`s jetzt aber mit 150mm und die haben die Gesamtlänge der Stütze verkürzt, somit sollte die passen bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (1. August 2018)

Die OneUp kann man ja „einstellen“. 
Man könnte auch ne 170er OneUp nehmen und sie dann für sich einstellen. 





Sascha


----------



## Floh80 (1. August 2018)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Mit Remote, reicht die Länge der Züge noch aus?



Mit der ks remote und nem raceface trigger. 
Zug kannst ja ganz individuell auf deine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Ist ja nur ein ganz normaler Schaltzug. 
Bei Interesse einfach pn.


----------



## slash-sash (3. August 2018)

2 super Jahre mit dem Meta V4 sind Geschichte. Ich steige um auf 29“ und habe einen würdigen Nachfolger für mein Bike gefunden. 
Hier sind die letztn Bilder mit meinem heißgeliebten Meta. 








Kein Bike hat mir bisher so viel Spaß gemacht und war/ist so vielseitig gewesen; bei 27,5“!
Ich hätte es gerne noch für den Hausdrop in Serfaus hergenommen; wäre ein würdiger Abschluss gewesen. 
Aber leider hat einen Tag vorher meine Carbonfelge das Zeitliche gesegnet. Somit musste ich den Drop (das 1. Mal so eine Höhe) mit einem Genius machen. 
Ich hoffe, der Thread bleibt noch lange am Leben. 



Sascha 



PS: natürlich baue ich weiterhin den Slasher für das V4 und sein Nachfolger das 4.2.


----------



## Tony2805 (5. August 2018)

Hi, 
ich kaufe vllt. bald ein Meta V 4 gebraucht. Ist der Rahmen zur Aufnahmer einer Teleskop Sattelstütze mit Anlenkung von unten ala Rockshox Reverb Stealth vorbereitet? Heißt ein Loch im Rahmen für das Kabel? Welche Länge kann ich verbauen, der Rahmen hat die Größe XL. Habt ihr Empfehlungen für eine gute preisgünstige Sattelstütze?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## slash-sash (5. August 2018)

Der Rahmen ist vorbereitet. 
Die Länge kann dir ohne Maße von dir keiner sagen. 
Preisgünstige Stützen wären ja die „üblichen Verdächtigen“; OneUp, Giant, SDG etc. 
Aber, wer günstig kauft, kauft 2 Mal. 
Ich würde nach dem besten P/L-Verhältnis schauen. Da wäre für mich die BikeYoke Revive das Maß der Dinge und auch alternativlos. 
Und es gäbe sie in 185mm, was evtl. bei dir passen könnte. Musst du aber selber ausrechnen. 




Sascha


----------



## Tony2805 (5. August 2018)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Floh80 (5. August 2018)

So bei mir geht's auch langsam an den Aufbau.
Fährt den jemand sein meta vorn mit 170mm Gabel?
Hab aktuell ne Lyrik rct3 solo Air 170mm in der Garage stehen und frag mich ob es so geht oder ich auf 160mm traveln sollte.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (6. August 2018)

Hallo Floh,
du kannst problemlos die 170er Gabel einbauen. Fahr ich seit diesem Frühling und ich find's gut  

Gruß bergsau


----------



## Floh80 (6. August 2018)

Wunderbar, danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony2805 (6. August 2018)

Ich habe Heute mein neues Bike abgeholt  ein zwei Jahre altes Meta V4. Es hat sich rausgestellt das die hintere Felge nen Schlag weghat der mit zentrieren nicht rausging. Frage wo bekomme ich eine einzelne passende Felge? Gibt es dafür dann auch die passenden Decals? 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Diddo (7. August 2018)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> Frage wo bekomme ich eine einzelne passende Felge? Gibt es dafür dann auch die passenden Decals?



Welche Felge? Wieso einzelne Decals? 
Mit etwas Glück gibt es die Felge noch im Onlineshop.

Im Zweifel ist es aber ein Grund für nen neuen Laufradsatz


----------



## slash-sash (7. August 2018)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> Ich habe Heute mein neues Bike abgeholt  ein zwei Jahre altes Meta V4. Es hat sich rausgestellt das die hintere Felge nen Schlag weghat der mit zentrieren nicht rausging. Frage wo bekomme ich eine einzelne passende Felge? Gibt es dafür dann auch die passenden Decals?
> Danke und Gruß



Ich hoffe, das hat sich dann auch im Preis bemerkbar gemacht. Ansonsten nachverhandeln. 
Welche Felge? Wer speicht um und zentriert? 
Wenn du das nicht selber machen kannst, würde ich mir nen neuen LRS holen; z.B. bei ActionSports oder hier im Bikemarkt. 




Sascha


----------



## Fekl (9. August 2018)

Mein Monarch macht seit neuestem das:


Man merkt im Betrieb nichts davon, aber irgendwie finde ich dieses Klickgeräusch sehr befremdlich. Ist der Manitou Mcleod wirklich so gut? Wäre evtl. eine Alternative für den bevorstehenden Radurlaub. Eigentlich komme ich mit dem Monrach soweit gut klar, aber das Geräusch macht mir Sorgen..


----------



## Diddo (12. August 2018)

@Fekl In den Urlaub würde ich auch eher nicht wollen mit einem Rad das komische Geräusche macht. Wenn du den Monarch nicht schnell genug vom Service zurückbekommst ist der McLeod für die 170 Euro Straßenpreis bestimmt keine schlechte Wahl. Mir gefällt er dauerhaft am Meta


----------



## Fekl (16. August 2018)

Mich hat's erwisch - Maxle ist durchgebrochen...diese Steckachse sollte ja passen?!

https://r2-bike.com/KCNC-Steckachse-Quick-Easy-Maxle-142-12-x-142-mm

Fehlt bei einer reinen Schraubachse nicht das Vorspannen? Also löst sie sich auch mit der Zeit nicht bei euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Bergsau_ (19. August 2018)

Hallo, kann mir kurz jemand sagen in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Lager anziehen muss??? Habe gerade den Hinterbau auseinander gebaut um die Lager zu überprüfen. 
Jetzt ist soweit alles dran außer die Dämpferverlängerung. Weiß nicht weiter.... 

LG Bergsau


----------



## _Bergsau_ (19. August 2018)

Seid ihr alle beim biken?


----------



## Olven (19. August 2018)

Löse die beiden Sitzstreben ,dann kommst du an den Lager der Dämpferverlengerung ran .


----------



## Diddo (19. August 2018)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir kurz jemand sagen in welcher Reihenfolge ich die Lager anziehen muss???



Es gibt keine vorgebende Reihenfolge für den Zusammenbau. Habe deswegen bei Commencal gefragt weil andere Hersteller Vorgaben machen in welcher Reihenfolge die Schrauben auf das geforderte Drehmoment angezogen werden sollen.



_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Jetzt ist soweit alles dran außer die Dämpferverlängerung. Weiß nicht weiter....



Beim Zusammenbau war bei mir auch immer die Dämpferverlängerung das letzte Teil.
Habe eine Nuss in die Schraube gesetzt und danach die Ratsche in die Nuss. Etwas fummelig aber geht


----------



## _Bergsau_ (19. August 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe es hinbekommen, war fummelig 

So, und jetzt geh ich erstmal biken


----------



## Diddo (26. August 2018)

Bei mir macht mal wieder die obere Dämpferschraube Ärger: Ich bekomme sie losgeschraubt aber dann nicht aus den Buchsen gezogen. Die Schraube ist bündig mit dem Oberrohr und bewegt sich dann kein Stück weiter heraus. 

Hat einer von euch eine Idee wie ich die Schraube davon überzeugen kann, dass sie aus dem Rahmen kommt? 

Vorerst habe ich sie wieder festgezogen - das ging tatsächlich mit etwas Überzeugungsarbeit - und kann wenigstens wieder Radfahren.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (26. August 2018)

Bei mir klemmt die auch ab und zu, denn sobald die Schraube hinten aus dem Gewinde draußen ist, verklemmt sich des meistens. Aber mit wackeln und an der Schraube ziehen hat's bei mir immer geklappt


----------



## Voltage_FR (27. August 2018)

Servus zusammen,

ich spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir diesen Rahmen zu holen.
https://www.commencal-store.de/frame-meta-am-v4-650b-yellow-2016-c2x19998452

Da ich weitestgehend die Teile von meinem Strive übernehmen möchte, hätte ich da eine Frage:
Weiß jemand, ob da ein Vivid Air reinpasst? oder ist der zu fett?
Konnte über die Sufu leider nur was zur Stahlfedervariante finden.

Danke euch schon mal für eine etwaige Auskunft


----------



## Olven (27. August 2018)




----------



## Voltage_FR (27. August 2018)

Besten Dank! 
Dann müsste fürs erste doch der alte Monarch rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (27. August 2018)

„Für‘s Erste“ ist schon mal nicht schlecht. 
Entweder die gehst nachher auf den McLeod mit großer Kammer oder aber (Luxusvariante) der Marzocchi 053 (R2D2irgendwas)



Sascha


----------



## _Bergsau_ (27. August 2018)

Servus, soweit ich weiß passen die ganz fetten Luftdämpfer ala Vivid Air, ... nicht ins Meta (V4). Auf der commencal Seite gibt's irgendwo eine Liste welche Dämpfer passen bzw. nicht passen.

EDIT: Da waren welche schneller


----------



## Voltage_FR (28. August 2018)

Danke trotzdem 
Werd mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Vllt wirds auch Option B und das neue Clash kommt her.


----------



## Diddo (9. September 2018)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Entweder die gehst nachher auf den McLeod mit großer Kammer oder aber (Luxusvariante) der Marzocchi 053 (R2D2irgendwas)



Warum die große Kammer? Also Vor- und Nachteile zur Standardkammer im V4 finde ich interessant.


----------



## slash-sash (9. September 2018)

Um ehrlich zu sein, muss ich leider passen, da ich den McLeod nie im Meta gefahren bin, sondern das Glück gehabt habe, einen Rahmen mit Marzocchi drin gekauft zu haben. 
Ich hatte das nur im Kopf aus Erfahrung anderer, das ich hier irgendwo gelesen habe. 
Mag aber auch sein, dass die normale Kammer mehr als ausreichend ist. 





Sacha


----------



## Diddo (9. September 2018)

Rein von der Kinematik sollte eine kleine Luftkammer mit entsprechend hoher Endprogression gut passen. Also Standardkammer beim McLeod oder die halbierte King-Can. Ist bestimmt wie immer eine Geschmacksfrage


----------



## DHRc (11. September 2018)

Wie ist denn die Lackqualität der aktuellen Rahmen?


----------



## slash-sash (11. September 2018)

Da fragst du besser bei den aktuellen Rahmen-Threads nach. Es gibt ja einen zum 4.2 



Sascha


----------



## _Bergsau_ (6. Oktober 2018)

Da mein Monarch RT wohl bald den Geist aufgegeben wird, möchte ich mir den Manitou McLeod kaufen. Jetzt meine Frage: Wird der McLeod bei längeren Abfahrten auch warm (/sogar heiß???) wie es mein Monarch immer wird? Wäre ein Dämpfer mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter evtl. nicht besser?

EDIT: Ich habe viel im McLeod Thread gelesen und werde mir nun den McLeod bestellen. Kann mir jemand helfen, welche Buchsen ich dafür brauche? Maße sind 14x10 und 22,2x10 jedoch weiß ich nicht was es für Unterschiede gibt. Falls jemand nen Link hat, wäre mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Bergsau_ (10. Oktober 2018)

Oh man, hab alles gefunden auf Seite 19 hier im Thread...


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2018)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Ich habe viel im McLeod Thread gelesen und werde mir nun den McLeod bestellen. Kann mir jemand helfen, welche Buchsen ich dafür brauche? Maße sind 14x10 und 22,2x10 jedoch weiß ich nicht was es für Unterschiede gibt. Falls jemand nen Link hat, wäre mir sehr geholfen.



Was für Unterschiede meinst du? Du kannst z.B. die Buchsen von Fox oder RockShox nehmen, sofern die passende verkaufen Wirklich stark bewegt wird der Dämpfer im Meta AM V4 nicht... Ich habe seit 1,5 Jahren Buchsen vom Huber verbaut, die sind völlig unauffällig und gibt es dort zu kaufen: https://huber-bushings.com

Falls dich die riesige Öffnung hinter dem Sattelrohr stören sollte, frag mal @slash-sash nach einem slasher. Idealerweise bevor alles montiert ist.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (10. Oktober 2018)

Ja mir gings um Fox, RockShox, ... was ich da nehmen kann. Die 22,2x10 hab ich schon gefunden, an den 14x10 bin ich gerade dabei.


----------



## Diddo (10. Oktober 2018)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Ja mir gings um Fox, RockShox, ... was ich da nehmen kann. Die 22,2x10 hab ich schon gefunden, an den 14x10 bin ich gerade dabei.



Da fällt mir ein: Übernimm doch einfach die Buchsen vom Monarch? Wenn die DU-Buchsen im McLeod nicht zu den Buchsen passen, kannst du ja einfach neue Buchsen von RockShox kaufen. Die Dämpferaugen sind gleich groß.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (10. Oktober 2018)

Diddo schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein: Übernimm doch einfach die Buchsen vom Monarch? Wenn die DU-Buchsen im McLeod nicht zu den Buchsen passen, kannst du ja einfach neue Buchsen von RockShox kaufen. Die Dämpferaugen sind gleich groß.



Stimmt das wäre ne Alternative.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (11. Oktober 2018)

Habe mir gerade Huber-Buchsen bestellt 
Sind nicht viel teuerer als welche von Commencal, Rockshox, ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Bergsau_ (26. Oktober 2018)

Bin den Dämpfer jetzt paar Tage in Spanien gefahren und bin voll begeistert! Er spricht schön an, rauscht aber nicht durch wie der Monarch und Durchschläge hatte ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht. Die vier Positionen der Druckstufe finde ich sinnvoll gewählt --> TOP Dämpfer, vor allem im Meta


----------



## gurkentruppe (28. Oktober 2018)

@_Bergsau_ wenn du noch mehr aus dem McLeod rausholen willst, dann empfehle ich dir das Highlander-Tuning mit der KingCan. Das macht den McLeod in Verbindung mit dem Meta Hinterbau unschlagbar!


----------



## slash-sash (28. Oktober 2018)

Oder schaust, ob du nen Marzocchi 053 bekommst. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (28. Oktober 2018)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> @_Bergsau_ wenn du noch mehr aus dem McLeod rausholen willst, dann empfehle ich dir das Highlander-Tuning mit der KingCan. Das macht den McLeod in Verbindung mit dem Meta Hinterbau unschlagbar!



Jep, kann ich nur bestätigen.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (2. November 2018)

Hallo,
mir ist heute beim bergauf fahren aus dem nichts der Bolzen des Mainpivots gerissen  
Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert hier?

Gruß bergsau 

EDIT:
Dank gewohnt gutem Service von Commencal, bekomme ich den wohl kostenfrei zugesendet!


----------



## Philippop (5. November 2018)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist heute beim bergauf fahren aus dem nichts der Bolzen des Mainpivots gerissen
> Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert hier?
> 
> ...




Nö,
Und hattest du die Schraube wirklich mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen? Oder vllt doch etwas zu sportlich fest?


----------



## Philippop (5. November 2018)

Eine Frage an die McLeod Fahrer: Wie „zu“ macht denn die Plattform des Dämpfers? Fahre aktuell den Monarch RT und obwohl ich sagen würde dass ich recht gleichmäßig (mit ovalem KB und ohne Wiegetritt) die Kraft auf die Kette bringe, zieht‘s den Kolben doch bei jedem Tritt 5-10 mm in den Dämpfer. „Gemessen“ mit Zeigefinger-an-Dämpfer-Halte-Methode.

Denke übern Wechsel nach, weil mir der RT zu o.g. Problem recht bockig vorkommt


----------



## Jakten (5. November 2018)

Ich mach den Dämpfer bergauf immer zu. Aber auch nur weil ich bergauf eine Graupe bin.
Mit Highlander Tuning gehts aber auch offen gut. Ist bei mir so eine Kopfsache.


----------



## Diddo (5. November 2018)

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich bergauf nicht wirklich auf den Dämpfer geachtet habe bislang. Der McLeod ist fast immer   auf dem zweiten Klick, ganz zu mache ich den nur selten an langen Anstiegen.  
Die letzten 4 Wochen bin ich allerdings nur Lift gefahren (Winterberg und Oberammergau): Bergab funktioniert er auf jeden Fall gut


----------



## _Bergsau_ (5. November 2018)

Philippop schrieb:


> Nö,
> Und hattest du die Schraube wirklich mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen? Oder vllt doch etwas zu sportlich fest?



Ja, Schraube war mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen.
Neue Achse inkl. Schraube ist schon unterwegs, Danke nochmal an Commencal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. November 2018)

Huhu. Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Enduro bike , bin ich nun auf das Meta am v4.2 gestoßen . Bisher sehe ich lediglich 1 modellvariante für 2019 .
Ist das wohl noch mehr zu erwarten ?


----------



## gurkentruppe (8. November 2018)

@Philippop ich fahre den McLeod bergauf meist in der zweiten Position, damit ich noch genug Traktion am Hinterrad habe. Auf der Waldautobahn oder auf der Straße fahre ich dann die erste Position, die dann ziemlich wippfrei ist. Wenn man es natürlich provoziert und in den Wiegetritt geht, dann federt auch der McLeod noch ein, aber das hält sich m. E. in Grenzen.

@Ezekiel-85 ich nehme mal an, dass Commencal ihr 29er Meta mehr in den Fokus rückt. Aber im Meta v4.2 Forum werden sicherlich mehr Infos dazu kursieren.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (11. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
wie bekomme ich die Lager aus den Sitzstreben? Hab's mit 2 Nussen und ner Gewindestange versucht, aber da bewegt sich nichts. 
Falls noch jemand einen Tipp für die Lager im Sitzrohr hat, wäre ich ebenfalls dankbar, das kommt als nächstes 

Gruß bergsau


----------



## Diddo (11. November 2018)

@_Bergsau_ Die unteren? Da ist ein Grat in der Mitte zwischen den Lagern, also Innenauszieher oder vorsichtig von innen herausklopfen.
Für das Sitzrohr gilt ebenfalls: Innenauszieher oder sanfte Schläge mit einem Durchtreiber, Splinttreiber oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (12. November 2018)

@Diddo Ja, es geht um die unteren vier Lager und um die zwei im Sitzrohr...

Ich bekomme die Dinger da ums verrecken nicht raus.  Hab es mit einem Durchtreiber versucht, leider kein Erfolg.
Wie haben die andern das denn gemacht? Weitere Tipps?

Und was sagt ihr zu dem hier? Taugt das?

Gruß bergsau 

Edit: Neuer Tag, neues Glück  Die aus den Sitzstreben sind draußen, fehlen nur noch die aus dem Sitzrohr


----------



## Philippop (18. November 2018)

gurkentruppe schrieb:


> @Philippop ich fahre den McLeod bergauf meist in der zweiten Position, damit ich noch genug Traktion am Hinterrad habe. Auf der Waldautobahn oder auf der Straße fahre ich dann die erste Position, die dann ziemlich wippfrei ist. Wenn man es natürlich provoziert und in den Wiegetritt geht, dann federt auch der McLeod noch ein, aber das hält sich m. E. in Grenzen.
> 
> @Ezekiel-85 ich nehme mal an, dass Commencal ihr 29er Meta mehr in den Fokus rückt. Aber im Meta v4.2 Forum werden sicherlich mehr Infos dazu kursieren.



Servus, besten Dank für die McLeod Tips. Habt ihr an euren Modellen gleich die Zuganlenkung für die Fernbedienung dran? Bei bike-components sehen die Bilder so aus, als wenn man direkt den Bowdenzug anschließen könnte. Hab noch einen Gripshift fürn Umwerfer herumfliegen. Dachte den könnte ich ggf dafür nehmen, wenn ich Glück hab und das Seilzugverhältnis einigermaßen zueinander passt


----------



## Diddo (18. November 2018)

Philippop schrieb:


> Habt ihr an euren Modellen gleich die Zuganlenkung für die Fernbedienung dran? Bei bike-components sehen die Bilder so aus, als wenn man direkt den Bowdenzug anschließen könnte.



Die Nut für den Zug ist zwar da aber die Rückholfeder fehlt, die Madenschraube für die Zugbefestigung und die Rasterung muss vermutlich ausgebaut werden. Von offen bis zu sind es beim McLeod 18mm Zuglänge.

Probier ihn am besten ohne Milo oder ähnliches aus, stell den Rebound nen Hauch schneller als du es eigentlich vermuten würdest und den IPA-Einsteller auf 2


----------



## Tony2805 (23. November 2018)

Hi, 
bin am überlegen ob ich bei Chain Reaction Cycles die Brand X Vario Stütze kaufe. Wie ist denn der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze vom Meta? Gerade kein Messchieber zur Hand. Ich meine 31,6mm. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Marke Brand X?
Gruß, 
Antonius


----------



## Diddo (23. November 2018)

@Tony2805 ja, 31.6mm. Kenne aber nur Reverb und Commandpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Bergsau_ (3. Dezember 2018)

Habe am Wochenende meine Gabel auf 150mm umgebaut. Das Problem bei 170mm war, dass ich die Gabel nicht weich und schnell (!) genug einstellen konnte, heißt, entweder war sie zu hart, oder zu langsam im ausfedern. Netter Nebeneffekt, es fährt sich richtig agil und ist noch besser bergauf 






Gruß bergsau


----------



## Fekl (19. Dezember 2018)

Damit es hier nicht einschläft: Ich überlege meinen Dämpfer zu upgraden. Momentan fährt noch der Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair M/M mit 5 Bändern und 225 PSI bei mir rum. Schlägt nur selten durch/nicht merkbar, ist aber am Anfang Recht unsensibel und fühlt sich irgendwie hölzern an. Ich hatte eigentlich vor ihn bei FAST tunen zu lassen, das Tuning gibt es aber wohl nicht mehr. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich doch Mal einen McLeod teste, aber den muss man dann wohl auch wieder tunen lassen?! Ein Fox DPX2 wäre auch noch eine Option, aber schon so teuer, dass der perfekt passen müsste. Ich weiß, dass ein 150mm Rad kein Freerider ist, aber ich würde gern das Maximum rausholen ohne auf Stahlfeder gehen zu müssen. Vorschläge?


----------



## slash-sash (19. Dezember 2018)

Wieso musst du den McLeod tunen lassen? 
Ich wüsste nicht, dass irgendjemand hier im Forum seinen McLeod hat tunen lassen. Oder ich habe es überlesen. 
Selbst wenn, ist der ja so günstig, dass es sich lohnt. 
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur einen Marzocchi 053 R2D2 (oder wie das Teil heißt) ans Herz legen. Ich fand den mega. 
Ob man den aber noch bekommt?




Sascha


----------



## Fekl (19. Dezember 2018)

Ja den Marzocchi finde ich auch chic. Zum McLeod habe ich auch schon was von King Can gelesen beim Meta, so ist's also nicht. Der fehlende AGB sieht halt irgendwie falsch aus und der Dämpfer etwas mickrig. Fährt den denn jemand so richtig auch im Bikepark, auf größeren Sprüngen, im harten Enduro-Einsatz etc? Dauerhaft haltbar und konstante Performance? Der Monarch ist aufm Wurzelfeld halt wirklich nicht doll. Bei unter 200 PSI wird's besser, aber das Teil rauscht nur noch durch..


----------



## Jakten (19. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe den McLeod erst im Auslieferzustand im V4 gefahren und mich aufgrund der Perfomarnce für das Highlander Tuning von @Symion entschieden. Das Heck des V4 ist seitdem ein Traum. Perfomance an die der standart McLeod niemals rangekommen ist.

Manitou McLeod - Infos und Fahrberichte


----------



## Fekl (19. Dezember 2018)

@Jakten Danke. Genau deinen Beitrag hatte ich im Kopf. Das heißt McLeod kaufen und tunen lassen. Ist man ja sicher auch bei ca 280€ oder so. Nen Fox DPX2 könnte ich auch grad für gute 300€ bekommen...deswegen habe ich nach dem gefragt, aber offensichtlich ist den noch keiner im Meta gefahren. Ein AGB wäre mir halt schon irgendwie lieb und nen Suntour TriAir gibt's ja auch noch. Fahre vorn eine Auron und bin top zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (20. Dezember 2018)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich habe den McLeod erst im Auslieferzustand im V4 gefahren und mich aufgrund der Perfomarnce für das Highlander Tuning von @Symion entschieden.



Welche anderen Dämpfer bist du aus Vergleich gefahren? Ich finde den McLeod mit kleiner Luftkammer im V4 schon deutlich besser als so manch andere Hinterbau-Dämpfer-Kombination die es auf dem Markt gibt. Nur bei langsamen, "eckigen" Schlägen kickt das Hinterrad manchmal und lässt mich den guten alte Roco Air WorldCup vermissen


----------



## Jakten (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe leider keinen Vergleich.


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (21. Dezember 2018)

Fekl schrieb:


> @Jakten Danke. Genau deinen Beitrag hatte ich im Kopf. Das heißt McLeod kaufen und tunen lassen. Ist man ja sicher auch bei ca 280€ oder so. Nen Fox DPX2 könnte ich auch grad für gute 300€ bekommen...deswegen habe ich nach dem gefragt, aber offensichtlich ist den noch keiner im Meta gefahren. Ein AGB wäre mir halt schon irgendwie lieb und nen Suntour TriAir gibt's ja auch noch. Fahre vorn eine Auron und bin top zufrieden



Ich habe den Fox DPX2 in meinem Meta V4.2 und der geht einfach genial... kein vergleich zum Monarch.


----------



## gurkentruppe (23. Dezember 2018)

@Fekl Ich fand den McLeod ohne Tuning im Meta auch schon sehr genial und würde ihn einem Monarch immer vorziehen. Und die Option auf ein späteres Tuning läuft dir ja auch nicht weg.


----------



## gurkentruppe (23. Dezember 2018)

@KWC-toiletspray wie hattest du denn deinen Rahmen damals eigentlich entlackt? Und gibt es eigentlich noch Bilder davon, weil sie hier leider gelöscht sind.


----------



## jcsn2001 (15. Februar 2019)

Langsam werde ich zum Schrauber  Sattelstütze ist verbaut. Knacken habe ich keine Probleme zur Zeit (daher werde ich die Lager nicht wechseln), Tubless habe ich mich auch ran getraut.

Womit ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin ist meine SRAM Guide RSC. Ist einfach nicht meine Bremse. Daher würde ich diese gerne gegen eine MT5 oder SLX tauschen. Kann ich das ohne weiteres machen?

Außerdem bin ich auf zu vielen Touren unterwegs und mir fehlt es an Bandbreite bei den Gängen. Daher würde ich gerne von zZ NX 11 Gang auf 12 NX / GX oder Alternative tauschen. Was hat sich in der Vergangenheit bewährt? Geht es überhaupt?

Dann zum Schluss, ich habe noch Folie auf dem Rahmen geklebt. Diese geht nun langsam an einigen Stellen ab. Ich würde sie gerne erneuern, gibt es Folie die nicht so offensichtlich ist? Außerdem reicht die Folie am Hinterbau und Unterrohr? Zur Zeit habe ich eigentlich überall Folie, leider kommt dadurch der Rahmen wirklich nicht gut zur Geltung. Trau mich aber auch nicht die Folie wegzulassen, weil der Lack ja bekanntermaßen anfällig sein soll.


----------



## Bene2405 (15. Februar 2019)

Überleg dir das gut mit dem Schrauben. Wenn du mal angefangen hast und infiziert wirst wie Ich hörst du nicht mehr auf und das geht irgendwann ans Geld   Aber Spass machts trotzdem 


Thema Bremsenwechsel: Theoretisch kein Problem, solange die Leitungen lang genug sind und du die richtigen Adapter hast. Beim Meta V4.2 gabs wohl mal je nach Jahrgang Probleme den Magurasattel hinten zu verbauen, Ich hab die 2018er version, da hat der MT7 super gepasst. Andere mussten da etwas wegschleifen  Magura kann ich dir aufjedenfall empfehlen, neben ner MT2 und MT5 hab ich auch die MT7 und bin mega Happy damit 

Ich hab bei mir vor kurzem das Umbaukit von E*Thirteen verbaut, also von einer GX 1x11 auf 1x12 mit der Kassette von E*Thirteen, war ziemlich easy zu machen und auch der Umbau des Triggers war, dank Bebilderung, recht Idiotensicher. Die Bandbreite von denen gefällt mir sehr gut und es ist günstiger als das Kit von SRAM. Allerdings schaltet sie jetzt etwas "ruppiger", was der funktion aber keinen abbruch tut. Ob das Kit zum Beispiel auch auf eine NX passt müsstest du mal nachschauen.


----------



## Diddo (15. Februar 2019)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Womit ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin ist meine SRAM Guide RSC. Ist einfach nicht meine Bremse. Daher würde ich diese gerne gegen eine MT5 oder SLX tauschen. Kann ich das ohne weiteres machen?



Ja, wenn du weißt wie man eine Bremse entlüftet  Die Bremsleitung für die Hinterradbremse geht ja durch den Rahmen. Hab für meine Hope V2 im Meta V4 vorher bei Commencal gefragt ob die Kombination passt oder ob es bekannte Probleme gibt. 



jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich auf zu vielen Touren unterwegs und mir fehlt es an Bandbreite bei den Gängen. Daher würde ich gerne von zZ NX 11 Gang auf 12 NX / GX oder Alternative tauschen. Was hat sich in der Vergangenheit bewährt? Geht es überhaupt?



Das ist eine Frage der Kombination von Freilauf und Kassette: NX braucht einen 8/9/10-fach-Freilauf, GX einen XD-Freilauf. NX Kassette und GX Schaltwerk kannst du aber z.B. auch kombinieren, wenn beides 12x ist.



jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Dann zum Schluss, ich habe noch Folie auf dem Rahmen geklebt. Diese geht nun langsam an einigen Stellen ab. Ich würde sie gerne erneuern, gibt es Folie die nicht so offensichtlich ist? Außerdem reicht die Folie am Hinterbau und Unterrohr? Zur Zeit habe ich eigentlich überall Folie, leider kommt dadurch der Rahmen wirklich nicht gut zur Geltung. Trau mich aber auch nicht die Folie wegzulassen, weil der Lack ja bekanntermaßen anfällig sein soll.



Ich verstecke die Kratzer am Rahmen einfach unter ner Schicht Dreck  Aber ja, der Lack ist nicht sooo toll. Hab aber auch nur den Hinterbau (=> Scheuerspuren von Schuhen) und das Unterrohr (=> typischerweise viel Beschuss mit allem was so herumliegt) abgeklebt.


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2019)

Na, dann bist du ja angekommen in der MTB-Welt.
Fahren kann ja jeder  schrauben nicht alle 
Und es hilft dir bei Problemen, es selber zu lösen, weil du dich mit der Materie beschäftigt hast. Super 

Bremsen:
Ich bin bekennender MT5 Freund. Am Meta AM V4 gibt es das Problem, dass ein Magura 4-Kolben-Sattel mit einer 180er Scheibe bei manchen so gerade eben gepasst hat, bei anderen eben nur mit Schleifen. 
Ich bin hinten die 2-Kolben-Bremse gefahren. Das reichte für mein Systemgewicht von 80kg ohne Probleme. 
Also mach dir keinen Stress. 
Aber Entlüften solltest du schon können. Ist zwar kein Hexenwerk, dank des Carbotexture-Materials (oder wie das heißt) aber mit Fingerapitzengefühl zu bewältigen. 
Wenn du die Leitungen einmal draußen hast, überleg dir gleich was, damit die Leitungen innen nicht mehr klappern. 
Bei mir habe ich einen „Schaumstofflauch“, den man über Rohrleitungen schiebt (Baumarkt) ins Unterrohr geschoben. 
Und dann mach gleich das Loch hinten zu. Wie auch immer; Schwamm etc.!

Was deine Bandbreite angeht, gibt es die Möglichkeit deine jetzige Schaltung mit einer Sunrace-Kassette zu „pimpen“ oder aber mit der genannten E13. 
12-Fach wäre aber kein Thema. 
Allerdings muss man wissen, dass die NX-Kassetten einen gewöhnlichen Freilauf benötigen und alles andere (12-Fach, GX 11-Fach etc.) einen XD-Freilauf. Du müsstest, sofern machbar/möglich deinen Feilauf ändern. 
Bei Sunrace, soweit ich weiß, nicht. 

Zu guter Letzt deinen Floienwunsch. 
Keine Ahnung, ob invisiframe oder easyframe für das Model bereits geschnittene Folie anbietet. 
Ansonsten geh in eine Furma, die Werbung plotten. Die haben Folienreste im Überfluss. Da kannst du dir dann alles benötigte zurechtschneiden. 
Im Jeffsy-Forum hat jemand sich die Mphe gemacht und mit Malerkrep die Muster erstellt und dann in Folie ausgeschnitten. Auch ne Möglichkeit. 
Durchsichtig glänzende passt schon. Oder, wenn du bekommst, auch matt. 
Ich habe an den Stellen, die nicht direkt ersichtlich sind/waren kleinsten Flausch genommen. Aber nur an stellen, wo die Leitungen scheuern; nicht bei „Steinschlagarealen“. 

Das war’s glaube ich soweit. 




Sascha


----------



## jcsn2001 (15. Februar 2019)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Beim Meta V4.2 gabs wohl mal je nach Jahrgang Probleme den Magurasattel hinten zu verbauen, Ich hab die 2018er version, da hat der MT7 super gepasst. Andere mussten da etwas wegschleifen  Magura kann ich dir aufjedenfall empfehlen, neben ner MT2 und MT5 hab ich auch die MT7 und bin mega Happy damit
> 
> Ich hab bei mir vor kurzem das Umbaukit von E*Thirteen verbaut, also von einer GX 1x11 auf 1x12 mit der Kassette von E*Thirteen, war ziemlich easy zu machen und auch der Umbau des Triggers war, dank Bebilderung, recht Idiotensicher. Die Bandbreite von denen gefällt mir sehr gut und es ist günstiger als das Kit von SRAM. Allerdings schaltet sie jetzt etwas "ruppiger", was der funktion aber keinen abbruch tut. Ob das Kit zum Beispiel auch auf eine NX passt müsstest du mal nachschauen.



Ja cool. Ab welchem Jahrgang sollte ich bei der MT5 schauen?

Umbaukit geht wohl leider nicht mit der NX Gruppe, erst ab GX. Da müsste ich dann komplett wechseln. Zumindest habe ich nichts anderes gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jcsn2001 (15. Februar 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du weißt wie man eine Bremse entlüftet  Die Bremsleitung für die Hinterradbremse geht ja durch den Rahmen. Hab für meine Hope V2 im Meta V4 vorher bei Commencal gefragt ob die Kombination passt oder ob es bekannte Probleme gibt.
> 
> Das ist eine Frage der Kombination von Freilauf und Kassette: NX braucht einen 8/9/10-fach-Freilauf, GX einen XD-Freilauf. NX Kassette und GX Schaltwerk kannst du aber z.B. auch kombinieren, wenn beides 12x ist.
> 
> Ich verstecke die Kratzer am Rahmen einfach unter ner Schicht Dreck  Aber ja, der Lack ist nicht sooo toll. Hab aber auch nur den Hinterbau (=> Scheuerspuren von Schuhen) und das Unterrohr (=> typischerweise viel Beschuss mit allem was so herumliegt) abgeklebt.



Wieso Bremse entlüften? Meinst du bei der SLX oder MT5?

Dann gucken ich mal wie das mit dem Kombinieren geht.

Hinterbau lasse ich dann beklebt und Unterrohr bekommt neue Folie. Ist eine Neulackierung ohne weiteres möglich, falls der Rahmen mal gar nicht mehr geht?


----------



## Diddo (15. Februar 2019)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Wieso Bremse entlüften? Meinst du bei der SLX oder MT5?



Bei beiden. Der Bremssattel muss von der Leitung getrennt werden, damit die durch den Rahmen verlegt werden kann. Danach musst du Entlüften, egal ob Magura oder Shimano.

Idealerweise legst du die Leitung durch das schon vorhandene Schaumstoffröhrchen - zumindest bei meinem Meta AM V4 habe ich direkt eins verbaut.


----------



## jcsn2001 (15. Februar 2019)

slash-sash schrieb:


> Na, dann bist du ja angekommen in der MTB-Welt.
> Bremsen:
> Ich bin bekennender MT5 Freund. Am Meta AM V4 gibt es das Problem, dass ein Magura 4-Kolben-Sattel mit einer 180er Scheibe bei manchen so gerade eben gepasst hat, bei anderen eben nur mit Schleifen.
> Ich bin hinten die 2-Kolben-Bremse gefahren. Das reichte für mein Systemgewicht von 80kg ohne Probleme.
> ...



Ich habe 105kg voll bepackt. Da ich aber (noch nicht) sehr aggressiv fahre, könnten zwei Kolben reichen. Wie häufig muss die MT5 entlüftet werden?

Okay, also doch nicht komplett umrüsten. Bei der E13 habe ich aber nur gefunden, dass es ab der GX erst möglich ist, gibt es noch ein anderes Kit was ich übersehen habe?


----------



## jcsn2001 (15. Februar 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Bei beiden. Der Bremssattel muss von der Leitung getrennt werden, damit die durch den Rahmen verlegt werden kann. Danach musst du Entlüften, egal ob Magura oder Shimano.
> 
> Idealerweise legst du die Leitung durch das schon vorhandene Schaumstoffröhrchen - zumindest bei meinem Meta AM V4 habe ich direkt eins verbaut.



Da ich bisher kein Klappern habe, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich Schaumstoff im Rahmen (2016) habe. Ich werde jetzt nach guten Angeboten suchen und dann umbauen und bestimmt nochmal fragen.


----------



## Jakten (15. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre die Kombi die @slash-sash angesprochen hat, wiege um die 100kg und war damit 2x in den Alpen und fahre auch im Bikepark. Aggressiv fahren ist zwar immer wieder recht subjektiv, aber als langsam oder "Schlüsselstellen-Schieber" würde ich micht nicht grade bezeichnen ;-)


----------



## jcsn2001 (15. Februar 2019)

Kannst Mal nen Foto von der Bremse zeigen. 

Also ist es bei dir eine MT5 mit 180er Scheibe?


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Februar 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Kombi die @slash-sash angesprochen hat, wiege um die 100kg und war damit 2x in den Alpen und fahre auch im Bikepark. Aggressiv fahren ist zwar immer wieder recht subjektiv, aber als langsam oder "Schlüsselstellen-Schieber" würde ich micht nicht grade bezeichnen ;-)



Ohne Wandern des druckpunkts? Nach ner langen Abfahrt?


----------



## slash-sash (15. Februar 2019)

Klar, warum nicht? 
Bei Magura musst halt sauber entlüften und dann separat den Bremshebel. Dann hast du einen satten Druckpunkt ohne wandernden Druckpunkt. 




Sascha


----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2019)

Keine Probleme mit Druckpunkt oder anderen Nebenerscheinungen vorhanden. Ich bin vorher MT5 4-Kolben gefahren an der Alutech Fanes. Dank mangelndem Platz am Meta hab ich gezwungenermaßen auf 2 Kolben gewechselt. ICH merke da keinen Unterschied, bin aber auch kein hecklastiger Dauerbremser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (16. Februar 2019)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Kannst Mal nen Foto von der Bremse zeigen.
> 
> Also ist es bei dir eine MT5 mit 180er Scheibe?



Meinst du mich?


----------



## jcsn2001 (16. Februar 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?



Jupp


----------



## jcsn2001 (17. Februar 2019)

Ich habe nun ein wenig geschaut. Das einfachste ist wohl, wenn ich die komplette Schaltgruppe Wechsel. Ist es nun Sinnvoll einen Mix aus NX und GX zu machen oder geben die sich nicht soviel von der Qualität und ich kann die NX Gruppe als Set kaufen. Außerdem, welches Werkzeug wird benötigt? Da bereits eine NX 1x11 verbaut ist, werde ich wohl keine Probleme mit dem Freilauf bekommen?! Kann ich die bereits verlegten Züge verwenden? Letzte Frage noch, da ich doch häufiger Bergauf fahre, sollte ich beim 34er Kettenblatt vorne bleiben?

Sorry sind viele Fragen die nun nicht direkt mit dem Meta was zu tun haben.


----------



## Tony2805 (17. Februar 2019)

Hi, 
ich habe folgendes Problem: im Gelände rappelt sich meine hintere Steckachse los sodass der Hinterreifen locker wird. Passiert sporadisch und nicht auf jeder Ausfahrt. Einmal hat sich auch das innenleben der Nabenachse gelockert sodass fahren unmöglich wurde. In der Werkstatt haben die es wieder alls festgeschraubt aber ich finde das merkwürdig. Der Hebel der Steckachse ist auch nich mehr der frischeste und sitzt sehr locker, der klappt sich sehr leicht los obwohl ich ich vorher festgedreht und fest umgeklappt habe. Ich bin soweit mir ne neue Achse zu bestellen finde aber 40€ + 13€ Versand recht happig. Gibt es ne günstigere Alternative? Welches Maß brauche ich? Boost? Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß und schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Diddo (17. Februar 2019)

@Tony2805 Das Meta AM V4 hat zumindest kein Boost. Meins hat eine "normale" Maxle Ultimate für 12x142 samt Unterlegscheibe und da gab es bislang keine Probleme. Hast du mal beim Techsupport von Commencal angefragt ob sie das Problem kennen? Die Jungs sind sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Tony2805 (18. Februar 2019)

Danke Diddo, hab die mal angeschrieben. Hhmm immer wenn ich Google anschmeiße und nach ner Hinterradachse Commencal Meta V4 suche ist der erste Treffer der Commencal Store wo mir die 148*12 mm Achse angezeigt wird ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (18. Februar 2019)

142mm Maxle. Habe die drin:

https://www.bike24.de/p1211523.html


----------



## Bene2405 (19. Februar 2019)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein wenig geschaut. Das einfachste ist wohl, wenn ich die komplette Schaltgruppe Wechsel. Ist es nun Sinnvoll einen Mix aus NX und GX zu machen oder geben die sich nicht soviel von der Qualität und ich kann die NX Gruppe als Set kaufen. Außerdem, welches Werkzeug wird benötigt? Da bereits eine NX 1x11 verbaut ist, werde ich wohl keine Probleme mit dem Freilauf bekommen?! Kann ich die bereits verlegten Züge verwenden? Letzte Frage noch, da ich doch häufiger Bergauf fahre, sollte ich beim 34er Kettenblatt vorne bleiben?
> 
> Sorry sind viele Fragen die nun nicht direkt mit dem Meta was zu tun haben.



Für die vielen Fragen ist doch ein Forum  

Ich hab an meinem Hardtail (Stadtverkehr und bissl Überland) eine 1x11er NX  verbaut, Sie verrichtet bislang Ihren dienst ohne Probleme aber den Unterschied zur GX merke Ich schon. Die GX schaltet etwas "Satter" und Ich denke Sie wird auch Langlebiger sein. Obwohl das auch immer darauf ankommt, was man damit anstellt und wie viel man damit fährt  Ich würde wahrscheinlich jetzt erstmal auf die NX komplett Umrüsten (bzw. nutzten was man noch gebrauchen kann) und dann, sofern dich das Schrauberfieber wieder packt, später mal über ein grösseres Update nachdenken. Dafür wird ja zumindest mal ein neuer Freilauf von Nöten sein, den hab Ich auch noch nicht gewechselt. Oder zumindest nur unbewusst auf einmal in der Hand gehabt 

An Werkzeug brauchst du eigentlich nur nen Montageständer (würd ich empfehlen), Imbus & Torx - Satz (je nach dem), Kettenpeitsche und nen Ritzelabzieher. Ein Bissl Reiniger und neues fett kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## jcsn2001 (19. Februar 2019)

Ah Perfekt.

Montageständer, Imbus, Fett am Bauch und in der Tube - Habe ich

Torx brauche ich wofür?
Kettenpeitsche und Ritzelabzieher muss ich noch besorgen, kann aber nicht so teuer sein

Was kann ich aus meiner alten Gruppe noch verwenden? Die Züge muss ich wohl nicht neu verlegen?

Ansonsten ist Verbau:
Kurbel: Truvativ Descendant 170mm mit 32er Kettenblatt
NX Kassette
KMC Kette
NX Trigger/Schaltwerk


----------



## Olven (19. Februar 2019)

Warum nimmst nicht 12 Fach Gx Schaltwerk,GX Trigger ne Kassette von Sunrace oder NX sind rund 210
€ Freilauf kannst weitere nutzen.Ansonsten von Sunrace 11-47 oder Shimano 11Fach nehmen wenn es dir reicht,ob 11-50 dein Schltwerk Schaft weiß ich nicht.


----------



## jcsn2001 (19. Februar 2019)

Olven schrieb:


> Warum nimmst nicht 12 Fach Gx Schaltwerk,GX Trigger ne Kassette von Sunrace oder NX sind rund 210
> € Freilauf kannst weitere nutzen.Ansonsten von Sunrace 11-47 oder Shimano 11Fach nehmen wenn es dir reicht,ob 11-50 dein Schltwerk Schaft weiß ich nicht.



Kann ich meine aktuelle Kurbel weiterhin verwenden, dachte die muss ich auch ersetzen. Ich denke mein Schaltwerk schafft keine 11-50, weiß es aber nicht. Gibt es qualitative Unterschied zwischen einer NX und Sunrace Kassette? Wenn ich schon wechsel, würde ich gerne das Maximum an Bandbreite rausholen, was wohl 11-50 ist.


----------



## Olven (19. Februar 2019)

Kann ich nicht genau sagen zu ner NX ,habe aktuell am Meta bei mir ne11 Fach Gx mit Sunrace 11-46 mit dazugehörigen Shimano Freilauf.Hört sich ein wenig ruppiger wie Sram an .Kurbel habe ich ne E 13 mit Absolut Black Oval Kettenblatt und das habe ich bei 11 und 12 Fach ohne Probleme gefahren .Es ändert sich ja nur die äußer Breite der Kettenglieder.


----------



## Olven (19. Februar 2019)

N


----------



## jcsn2001 (19. Februar 2019)

Ah, cool! Nachdem ich nun kräftig den Ritzelrechner verwendet habe, denke ich darüber nach vorerst nur das Kettenblatt vorne auf ein 30T zu wechseln. Mir fehlt ja nur der kleinere Gang... auf der anderen Seite würde mich 11-50 auch reizen. Ich muss nochmal in mich gehen...


----------



## locke_lancelot (19. Februar 2019)

Es gibt die Möglichkeit die 11-50 Sunrace Kasette (11Fach) zu nutzen (mit deinem aktuellen Shimano Freilauf),
in verbindung mit nem GX 12 Fach Schaltwerk und nem 11Fach Shimano XT Trigger.
Klingt verrückt aber fahren hier einige. 
Guck am besten mal im Sunrace 11-50 Thread.
Alternativ kannst dir auch die 11-46 Sunrace Kassette holen, die fahre ich auch mit nem kurzen XT Schaltwerk.


----------



## jcsn2001 (25. Februar 2019)

Tach!

nun gut. 30er Ritzel passt soweit... werd nun solange fahren, bis die Kassette getauscht werden muss und dann auf 1x12 wechseln. Entscheidung ist auf einen GX Trigger und GX Schaltwerk mit NX Kassette gefallen. Sollte ich die Teile günstig im Vorfeld ergattern, tausche ich ggf bereits vorher.

Bremse wird eine MT5, da muss ich mich aber zum Entlüften noch einlesen und Zeit mitbringen beim Tausch.

Leider kam am Wochenende wieder Knartzen vom Rahmen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es die Lager am Hinterbau sind, die würde ich gerne tauschen/tauschen lassen. Geht das ohne weiteres? Bild habe ich Mal angehangen, damit klar ist welche ich meine.

Dann habe ich meine Folie vom Rahmen entfernt. Nun habe ich eine Verfärbung zum Lack der nicht von Folie geschützt war. Ist der Lack wirklich so schlecht, dass er sich verfärbt hat? Neues Folienset nehme ich von Commencal direkt in Matt, hat jmd damit Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (25. Februar 2019)

Thema Verfärbungen ;-)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/meta-am-v4-alle-infos.813110/page-15#post-14994190

Sieht man aber nur im nassen Zustand.


----------



## jcsn2001 (25. Februar 2019)

beim Bild ist der Rahmen aber furztrocken. Kommt das vllt durch die Sonne?


----------



## Jakten (25. Februar 2019)

Nein, ist grade frisch abgespült.


----------



## Diddo (25. Februar 2019)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Leider kam am Wochenende wieder Knartzen vom Rahmen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es die Lager am Hinterbau sind, die würde ich gerne tauschen/tauschen lassen. Geht das ohne weiteres? Bild habe ich Mal angehangen, damit klar ist welche ich meine.



Jo, sind jeweils zwei Lager pro Seite die ausgezogen oder ausgeschlagen werden müssen. Beachte bitte, dass in der Mitte zwischen den Lagern ein Grat ist und du sie nicht einfach "durchpressen" kannst. Waren bei mir auch die ersten Lager, die durch waren. Seit überall Enduro MAX drin sind, ist Ruhe 



jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich meine Folie vom Rahmen entfernt. Nun habe ich eine Verfärbung zum Lack der nicht von Folie geschützt war. Ist der Lack wirklich so schlecht, dass er sich verfärbt hat?



Was sagt denn ein wenig Isopropyalkohol zu der "Verfärbung"? Für mich sieht das nach Kleberesten im matten Klarlack aus. Und ja, der Lack ist scheiße. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, wie ich gelernt habe muss man Lack bei Specialized auch nur schief angucken damit er Kratzer bekommt. 

Vielleicht sollte ich auch alle Räder mit Folie zukleben...


----------



## jcsn2001 (25. Februar 2019)

Hast du nen Link welche Lager das genau sind? Kommt jmd aus dem Raum Baden-Baden der mir dabei helfen kann?


----------



## Diddo (25. Februar 2019)

https://tech.commencal.com/bike/META-AM-V4-PURPLE-650B-2016/15.html

4x 6800 2RS für die Verbindung von Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe
6x 6802 2RS für die komplette Umlenkung und Dämpferanlenkung
2x 6804 2RS für das Hauptlager


----------



## Jakten (25. Februar 2019)

Lagerwechsel steht im Frühjahr auch an


----------



## jcsn2001 (25. Februar 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> https://tech.commencal.com/bike/META-AM-V4-PURPLE-650B-2016/15.html
> 
> 4x 6800 2RS für die Verbindung von Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe
> 6x 6802 2RS für die komplette Umlenkung und Dämpferanlenkung
> 2x 6804 2RS für das Hauptlager



Wobei du nun nicht die von Commencal empfehlen würdest?!


----------



## jcsn2001 (25. Februar 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Lagerwechsel steht im Frühjahr auch an



Hast du bereits alles zusammen? Was nimmst du zum Lager ziehen/pressen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (26. Februar 2019)

Ne, noch nichts bestellt. Beim Werkzeug greife ich auch die in dem Fall auf einen Kollegen zurück. Weiß noch nicht was der genau hat


----------



## Sw!tch (28. Februar 2019)

Moin Leute.

Nachdem ich mein Meta V4 nun schon einige Jahre fahre und es nach wie vor liebe, spiele ich mit den Gedanken über sinnvolle Upgrades. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass für die Rahmengrößen S/M und L/XL jeweils unterschiedlich lange Dämpferanlenkungen (Clevis) gibt, bei den kleineren Rahmen ist auch das Clevis kürzer.

Kann mir vielleicht ein Besitzer eines S/M Rahmens verraten, wie lang der verbaute Clevis ist, gemessen von der Mitte der Dämpferaufnahme bis zum Lagersitz?

Ich habe mich gefragt, ob es Sinn machen würde mit der Verwendung eines kürzeren Clevis einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub und/oder einen nach Metric Standard zu verbauen. 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Diddo (2. März 2019)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein Meta V4 nun schon einige Jahre fahre und es nach wie vor liebe, spiele ich mit den Gedanken über sinnvolle Upgrades.



Das sinnvollste Upgrade an meinem Meta war eindeutig der Newmen Carbon-Lenker mit ESI Chunky Griffen dran. 



Sw!tch schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gefragt, ob es Sinn machen würde mit der Verwendung eines kürzeren Clevis einen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub und/oder einen nach Metric Standard zu verbauen.



Ich sehe da keinen wirklichen Sinn. Der naheliegende Dämpfer wäre ein 210x55, also ca. 145 statt 150mm Federweg am Heck, dafür potentiell etwas bessere Performance weil der Dämpfer neuer ist, mehr Bauraum im inneren hat und so weiter. Aber es gibt in 200x57 quasi alles an Dämpfern in jegliche Richtung von Vorliebe. Von einem hölzernen Monarch bis zum bügelnden Roco Air oder auch diverse Coil Dämpfer. Ich würde mich eher umschauen was es schon an sinnvollen Lösungen gibt, bevor ich das Basteln anfange.


----------



## Fekl (2. März 2019)

Sehe ich auch so. Ein DPX2 wäre sicher fein in dem Rad, aber den gibt es ja in allen Maßen. 

Ich habe mein Rad vorhin auch Mal wieder gecheckt und bei seitlichem Druck unten an der Verbindung Dämpferschafft - Clevis hatte ich so ein kleines Spannungsknacken. Habe daraufhin den Dämpfer ausgebaut, Bolzen etc. gereinigt und alles sauber wieder eingebaut. Nehmt ihr da wirklich Schraubensicherung an den Bolzen für den Dämpfer? 
Knacken war danach leider immer noch da und ich konnte das Hauptlager der Wippe ausmachen. Habe daraufhin den Bolzen entfernt, den ganzen Dreck rausgepult, die Abstandshalter gereinigt, die Lager neu mit Fett eingesifft und alles wieder sauber verbaut. Das Knacken ist jetzt weg, aber beim seitlichen Drücken am unteren Dämpferende klingt es immernoch als würde es sich an der Stelle leicht bewegen - nur jetzt mit leichtem, zähem Fettgeräusch. Ist die Stelle bei euch auch besonders Knackanfällig?
Die Sitzstrebenlager halten übrigens nach dem Einkleben mit Loctite Fügekleber auch im alten Rocker und kommen bis jetzt nicht wieder raus


----------



## jcsn2001 (3. März 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Das sinnvollste Upgrade an meinem Meta war eindeutig der Newmen Carbon-Lenker mit ESI Chunky Griffen



Die Griffe habe ich mir auch gerade angeschaut, welche Größe nutzt du? Ich habe relativ große Hände und tendiere zu den Extra Chunky.


----------



## Diddo (3. März 2019)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Die Griffe habe ich mir auch gerade angeschaut, welche Größe nutzt du? Ich habe relativ große Hände und tendiere zu den Extra Chunky.



Die Extra Chunky, hab auch große Hände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (4. März 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Vielleicht gibt's ja dennoch jemanden, der mal nachmessen könnte?


----------



## Fekl (24. März 2019)

Ich muss jetzt nochmal nachhaken, da ich schon wieder dieses Spannungknacken habe. Wenn ihr den Dämpferkolben ganz am Ende vor der Clevisverschraubung seitlich hin und her zu drücken versucht, hab ihr da auch ein leichtes Spannungknacken vom Wippenlager her? Ich habe letztes mal alles zerlegt und gereinigt und die Spacer und den Bolzen leicht gefettet wieder verbaut. War dann weg, ist aber schon wieder da und jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein...


----------



## slash-sash (24. März 2019)

Komisch, ich hatte nie Knacken am meinem Meta. Der aktuelle Besitzer mienes Wissens nach auch nicht. 
Entweder bin ich es nicht lange genug gefahren oder aber icht hart genug.

Hier habe ich noch ein Video vergangener Tage:




Sascha


----------



## Fekl (29. März 2019)

Okay..gestern war es auch wieder weg. Der Hinterbau ist halt wirklich recht windig gebaut, in der Fahrt merkt und hört man davon aber nichts und der Grip ist auch fein 
Andere Frage: Wie sehen eure Achsen hinten aus? Meine Maxle Ultimate ist ja recht schnell gebrochen und ich habe jetzt seit einer Weile eine 12€ KCNC Schraubachse drin. Allerdings sieht man auf dieser jetzt auch schon ganz ordentliche Spuren -> da hinten arbeitet es recht viel. Habe den Verdacht, dass nach nem Jahr intensiver Nutzung auch diese drauf gehen könnte


----------



## Diddo (29. März 2019)

Maxle Ultimate mit Unterlegscheibe hält weiterhin. Ist wohl ein Zeichen, dass ich zu wenig fahre...
Ganz leichtes Knacken hatte mein Meta mit dem ersten Lagersatz, seit dem Tausch auf Enduro Max ist das weg - kann auch an den Unmengen MobilGrease XHP 222 liegen die ich benutzt habe


----------



## Jakten (29. März 2019)

Ich habe meins jetzt so ziemlich genau 2 Jahre. Trotz 2x Alpen und diversen Bikeparkbesuchen habe ich keinen Verschleiß dank mitgelieferter Unterlegscheibe.


----------



## Fekl (20. April 2019)

Moin ihr Oster-Radler. Ich hatte in letzter Zeit öfter mal Ghost Shifting am V4. SLX 11-fach Komplett-Antrieb durchgehend normal verlegt. Aber nach nem Wurzelstück bergab war ich dann auf einmal 2-3 Ritzel kleiner hinten und beim Reintreten spring er wieder zum eigentlich eingestellten Ritzel zurück. Woran kann das liegen? Evtl an der doofen Zugverlegung unter dem Hinterbau und dem recht starken Biegen der Leitungen da unten? Zugspannung etc. passt alles und schaltet auch gut..


----------



## slash-sash (20. April 2019)

Na, Ghostshifting passiert ja eigentlich nur dann, wenn der Bowdenzug auf Spannung gebracht wird. Das passiert ja eigentlich nur, wenn die Hülle zu kurz ist und durch die Hinterbaubewegung den „Bowdenzug auf Spannung“ bringt. 
Hast du das Problem erst ganz neu und ist vorher nie da gewesen? 
Oder hast du was erneuert? 
Lass dich mal die Luft aus dem Dämpfer und bewege mal den Hinterbau und schau, was am Schaltwerk passiert. 
Zur Not einfach mal Bowdenzug raus. Evtl. Hülle auch. Vielleicht hängt ja der Zug in der Hülle. Oder lässt es sich normal schalten? 
Ferndiagnose ist halt immer sch…e!




Sascha


----------



## gurkentruppe (20. April 2019)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit Ghost-Shifting. Habe dann gesehen, dass die Schaltzughülle zwischen Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen zerquetscht wurde. Wieso genau das Ghost-Shifting dann auftrat weiß ich nicht, aber nachdem ich Schalthülle samt Zug erneuert habe war es dann vorbei. Vielleicht mal noch nachsehen, ob das Schaltwerk selbst sich gelöst hat? Trat bei mir auch mal auf, sodass wilde Gangwechsel die Folge waren.


----------



## jcsn2001 (30. April 2019)

Es gibt nur noch Probleme mit den Lagern hinten. Daher wird nun gewechselt... Wir ne Werkstatt machen, weil ich das Werkzeug nicht habe.

Sind dies die richtigen Lager?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Enduro-Bearings/Rillenkugellager-6800-10-mm-x-19-mm-x-5-mm-p57531/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (30. April 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Im Techbook stehen die Lager, sonst eben bei Commencal im Shop:
> 
> 4x 6800 für Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe (https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/c...ivot-bearings-for-meta-v4-and-v42-c2x23536445)
> 6x 6802 für die Umlenkung (https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/contact-system-bearings-for-meta-v4-and-v42-c2x23536446)
> 2x 6804 für die Hauptlager (https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/main-pivot-bearings-20x32x7mm-x2-supreme-dh-v3-meta-v3-c2x12502731)



@jcsn2001


----------



## Deleted 472064 (8. Mai 2019)

hi
passt in das V4 ein Stahlfederdämpfer rein?

Lg


----------



## Jakten (8. Mai 2019)

@KWC-toiletspray hat allerdings einen Fox DHX2 verbaut.


----------



## Deleted 472064 (8. Mai 2019)

Danke


----------



## Floh80 (14. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, mir hat es gerade die Schaltwerkaufnahme zerrissen. 
Hat vielleicht zufällig jemand das Kettenstreben Teil für ein meta v4 im Keller liegen?


----------



## Marius96 (23. Mai 2019)

Moin moin, 
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Steckachse ich für das Meta HT Am brauche? Müsste ja die selbe non boost Achse sein wie beim V4. Bei commencal gibt es ja eine, aber das dauert mir zu lange bis die aus Frankreich eingetroffen ist. Maxle standard brauche ich ja, aber welche Länge und welches Gewinde? Maße sind 142x12.


----------



## Fekl (1. Juli 2019)

@Marius96

Achslänge: 174 mm
Gewinde: M12 x 1.75

Habe eine Schraubachse von KCNC drin. Tut was sie soll.

War jetzt am Wochenende etwas in den Vogesen spielen und die Karre hat mich erneut mit ihrer Performance überrascht. Werde vom 35er Vorbau aber wieder auf 45mm wechseln und der Dämpfer ist mir manchmal immernoch einfach zu harsch bei Wurzelgeballer und mich ziehts von den Pedalen. Federwegsausnutzung & Durchschlagschutz sind super so (Monarch Plus Debonair @ 250 PSI/5 Bänder) und für Brechsandstrecken ist das Gefühl mit viel Gegenhalt super. Aber auf rumpeligerem Geläuf könnte das Fahrwerk doch etwas mehr tun. Runter mit dem Druck und noch ein Band rein oder doch nochmal weniger Spacer und ggf. mehr Druck probieren? Tendiere fast zu ersterem, komme aber kurzfristig erstmal nicht mehr in solches Gelände 

Ghostshifting hatte ich übrigens auch noch mächtig. Manchmal sprang das Schaltwerk 2 oder 3 Ritzel runter bis aufs kleinste nach viel Gerumpel...die Hülle sieht aber noch gut aus...noch andere Idee, bevor ich sie auf Verdacht tausche?


----------



## Deleted 472064 (1. Juli 2019)

Hi
Falls jemand Interesse hat, hab ein Rahmen in L abzugeben 

Lg


----------



## Fekl (8. Juli 2019)

Ich antworte mir mal (fast) selber. Zughülle habe ich getauscht, obwohl ich bei der alten nichts feststellen konnte. Hatte heute (keine harte Strecke) ein Mal Ghostshifting...irgndwas ist faul im Staate Dänemark! Ansonsten habe ich jetzt doch das 6. Band im Monarch und bin auf 220 PSI runter. So weit eigentlich ganz gut und plüschiger als vorher. Mal sehen wie das Teil jetzt große Sprünge wegsteckt. Der neue 45mm Vorbau statt vorher 35 tut dem Rad auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Beim Bergauffahren ist die Position etwas besser und bergab hat man einfach mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, ohne gleich Liegestütze auf dem Lenker machen zu müssen. Bei den staubigen Bedingungen zur Zeit umso besser  Wer einen 35mm Vorbau sucht, soll sich melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (8. Juli 2019)

Also Ghostshifting ist bei mir ein Phänomen, welches ich das letzte mal vor über 15 Jahren mal hatte. 
Woher kommt Ghostshifting? In meinen Augen entweder vom Bowdenzug/A-Hüllen-System oder Kassette/Kette. 
Nimm doch mal den Dämpfer raus und feder den Hinterbau komplett ein. 
Wenn dein Ghostshifting dann auftritt, liegt es wohl am Bowdenzug/A-Hüllen-System. 
Ist vielleicht der Bogen hinten am Schaltwerk zu klein (keine Ahnung, was du fährst), weil die A-Hülle unter dem KS-Schutz sich immer verrutscht oder zu knapp gelegt wurde? 
Oder nimm mal die Kassette ab und auseinander. Vielleicht steckt da irgendwo was dazwischen. Oder lass die Kette mal rückwärts laufen. Vielleicht hast du ein verzogenes Kettenglied. 
Sind nur ein paar Ideen/Anregungen. 
Ich tippe mal auf das System Bowdenzug/A-Hülle. 
Viel Glück beim Finden. 



Sascha


----------



## Fekl (9. Juli 2019)

Du hast zu wenig Vertrauen in meine Mechaniker-Skills  Hülle und Zug sind neu, sauber verlegt und großzügig abgelängt - keine engen Radien! Ist ein kompletter 7000er SLX Antrieb und bei Kassette und Kette sieht auch alles super aus. Hatte die Kassette gerade nochmal in der Hand, da ich die Lager der Nabe neu abgeschmiert habe - alles normal. Kein verbogenes Glied, keine verbogenen Zähne oder sonst etwas. Heute gab es mehr Gerappel und es ist definitiv noch da! Schaltet auch alles sauber, aber das Verspringen auf kleinere Ritzel nervt schon krass. 
Monarch mit 6 Bändern und weniger Druck ist übrigens bei grobem Geläuf deutlich besser! Allein die Zugstufe scheint bei Absprungen mit viel Kompression etwas zu lasch zu sein und zu kicken..


----------



## jcsn2001 (20. Juli 2019)

Leidiges Thema Bremse: Bei mir hat sich der Geberkolben an meiner Guide verabschiedet. Da ich nie zufrieden mit der SRAM war werde ich nun komplett wechseln. 
Hab als erstes nun an die neue SLX Vierkolben gedacht. Hat die jmd zufällig bereits in einen L Rahmen verbaut? Hinten 180mm sollten wohl kein Problem sein und 203mm vorne sowie so nicht. Züge ziehe ich dann mit der alten Leistung durch. Würdet ihr sonst zu einer anderen Bremse raten? Sonstige Tipps beim Einbau?


----------



## jcsn2001 (22. Juli 2019)

Scheint wohl doch nicht der Geberkolben zu sein. Braucht aber defintiv einen Service. Werde sie nun mit entsprechenden Hinweis verkaufen. Habe nun eine Shimano Zee bestellt. Ist zZ günstiger als die SLX und soviel geben sie sich wohl nicht.


----------



## Fekl (9. August 2019)

@jcsn2001 Du wirst die Shimano Bremsen lieben. Bei 180mm Scheiben könnte es Probleme mit dem Bremssattel geben, muss es aber nicht. Meine Deore ging nur mit 203er Scheibe an der Sitzstrebe vorbei. Bis auf öfteres Klingeln der Scheibe (der Hinterbau ist ziemlich weich) passt aber alles perfekt 

Meine Schaltung spackt manchmal immernoch rum. Habe jetzt das SLX Schaltwerk an sich in Verdacht. Vllt ist die Kupplung zu straff..wirkt irgendwie so. Werde da mal servicieren. Beim Dämpfer hätte ich jetzt wirklich fast nen Marzocchi 053 gekauft, aber seit meinem neuesten Mod läuft das Ding eigentlich sehr zufriedenstellend mit 200 PSI.


----------



## slash-sash (9. August 2019)

Wobei der 053 schon richtig geil läuft im V4. Das ist echt nen Gedicht. 
Wobei das ja von so vielen Faktoren abhängt (persönliche Vorlieben etc.)



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (16. August 2019)

Monarch bleibt erstmal. Geht jetzt richtig gut mit weniger Druck und komplett voll mit Spacern  Ghost Shifting habe ich aber immernoch! Gerade heute drauf geachtet..wenn das Rad viel tief einfedert, rutscht die Kette gern mal ein oder zwei Ritzel runter auf kleinere. Das kann eigentlich nur an der recht miesen Kettenlinie der 11fach SLX liegen. Alles gecheckt - neue Hülle und Zug, Schaltwerk super eingestellt, Schaltauge gerade etc. Noch nie einen Kettenabsprung vom Kettenblatt gehabt, aber hinten rutscht sie bei ordentlich Gefedere runter?!   Keine Ahnung was da los ist.


----------



## Jakten (17. August 2019)

Meine Kette fällt manchmal vom kleinsten Ritzel runter. Ich konnte aber noch kein Muster erkennen wann das passiert...


----------



## Fekl (17. August 2019)

Ich habe auch Schleifspuren am Ausfallende, obwohl die Kette noch nie runter ist. Die waren schon beim Gebrauchtkauf da! Vermutlich gleiches Problem, wenn man schon auf dem kleinsten Ritzel ist?! Sonst springt bei dir nichts?

Edit: Es muss von der Kettenlinie kommen! Nach etwas Gerumpel gestern habe ich angehalten und die Kette lag schräg auf der Kassette und wollte oben schon aufs nächst kleinere Ritzel. Beim Einfedern gibt es ja oben weniger Kettenzug und es wird schlaff - da will die Kette dann wohl in eine gerade Flucht springen, also nach außen (kleineres Ritzel). Komisch aber, dass nur ich das so stark habe.


----------



## Jakten (20. August 2019)

Was bei mir des öfteren der Fall ist, ich muss "ständig" Dämpferbuchsen wechseln. Und ich habe ein klackern, vermutlich ist aber das Unterrohr Inlay verrutsch und die Züge schlagen an oder so.


----------



## Diddo (20. August 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Was bei mir des öfteren der Fall ist, ich muss "ständig" Dämpferbuchsen wechseln. Und ich habe ein klackern, vermutlich ist aber das Unterrohr Inlay verrutsch und die Züge schlagen an oder so.



Die Schaumstoffwurst im Unterrohr reicht doch sehr sehr weit rein. Meine war glaube ich auf Anschlag unten und da hat nichts geklappert.

Welche Dämpferbuchsen nutzt du? Ich hatte extrem passgenaue von Huber Bushings, da haben nicht einmal die Gleitlager aufgegeben.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (20. August 2019)

Meine Züge klappern mittlerweile auch. 
Aber lässt sich ja beheben


----------



## Jakten (21. August 2019)

Diddo schrieb:


> Welche Dämpferbuchsen nutzt du? Ich hatte extrem passgenaue von Huber Bushings, da haben nicht einmal die Gleitlager aufgegeben.



Bis jetzt 3x RS.
Bei Huber werde ich heute bestellen.


----------



## Jakten (21. August 2019)

_Bergsau_ schrieb:


> Meine Züge klappern mittlerweile auch.
> Aber lässt sich ja beheben



Jep, muss ich nur dran. Da ich eh mit einem RAW-"Anstrich" über den Winter plane muss eh alles raus.


----------



## Fekl (21. August 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Jep, muss ich nur dran. Da ich eh mit einem RAW-"Anstrich" über den Winter plane muss eh alles raus.



Hab das Gleiche vor übern Winter. Welche Seite der Buchsen macht bei dir schlapp? Habe vorn eine dreiteilige Rock Shox Buchse mit Grade5 Kunststoffgleitlager. 0 Probleme, noch nie gewechselt. Yokeseitig ist sie zweiteilig und sogar das original RS Gleitlager drin - die macht ja eh nix!

Ich habe gestern mal mein um 1,6mm nach innen gespacertes Kettenblatt probiert und die Kettenlinie ist optisch besser und das Umherfliegen der Kette auf der Kassette war gefühlt auch weniger. Allerdings ist es immernoch nicht weg. 2 verbliebene Überlegungen: Das Befestigen des Schaltzuges am Verbindungsstück zwischen den Kettenstreben (analog zum Meta 4.2 und gegen das heftige Rubbeln auf dem Innenlager) erzeugt doch irgendwelche komischen Spannungen (dagegen spricht, dass die Kette oben auf der Kassete auf kleinere Ritzel springt und nach Gerumpel schief liegt) ODER es ist die blöde SLX Kassette! Beim Rückwärtstreten bleibt die Kette auch nach einigen Umdrehungen an einer Steighilfe hängen und wechselt das Ritzel. Zu XT Kassetten liest man im Forum auch oft von Problemen. Wer hat nen Shimano 11fach Antrieb und keinerlei Probleme?


----------



## Jakten (21. August 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> Welche Seite der Buchsen macht bei dir schlapp?



Die obere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diddo (21. August 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> Wer hat nen Shimano 11fach Antrieb und keinerlei Probleme?



Bei mir ist die Kette nur vom 42iger Blatt gefallen, wenn ich rückwärts getreten habe. Hatte ne 3-fach Kurbel und das Kettenblatt war ca. 1,5mm nach innen versetzt (Hope 32t oval).


----------



## Fekl (21. August 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Die obere.


Dreiteilig Rock Shox 22,2mm + Grade5 Lager seit über einem Jahr mit teils heftigem Gescherbel, Gespringe etc. Läuft 


Diddo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Kette nur vom 42iger Blatt gefallen, wenn ich rückwärts getreten habe. Hatte ne 3-fach Kurbel und das Kettenblatt war ca. 1,5mm nach innen versetzt (Hope 32t oval).


Bei mir springt sie beim rückwärts Treten sogar auf den mittleren Ritzeln. Hängt sich an einem größeren auf und steigt dann. Hast du Shimano oder SRAM? Kettenlinie bei der SLX Kurbel ist 50mm. Jetzt habe ich entsprechend 48,4mm. Wollte mir erst längere Schrauben besorgen und mit dem KB noch etwas weiter rein gehen. Aber vllt liegts garnicht daran?! Irritierend ist ja, dass es am Anfang top lief! Das kam irgendwann und geht nicht mehr weg.


----------



## Diddo (21. August 2019)

@Fekl Ich hatte nen XT-Antrieb mit ner alten SLX-Kurbel mit 50mm Kettenlinie. Mit dem Hope-KB dann um 48,5. Lief super.
Das Meta ist aber verkauft, fahre wieder weniger Federweg


----------



## jcsn2001 (26. August 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> @jcsn2001 Du wirst die Shimano Bremsen lieben. Bei 180mm Scheiben könnte es Probleme mit dem Bremssattel geben, muss es aber nicht. Meine Deore ging nur mit 203er Scheibe an der Sitzstrebe vorbei. Bis auf öfteres Klingeln der Scheibe (der Hinterbau ist ziemlich weich) passt aber alles perfekt



Ist nun alles verbaut und erste Runde gedreht. Muss wohl noch richtig entlüften. Scheint wohl zu viel Flüssigkeit verloren zu haben. 

Ansonsten geht's morgen spontan nach Sasbachwalden um sich ein wenig an sie zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Fekl (20. September 2019)

Kennt jemand einen schönen und wenig auffälligen Unterrohrschutz? Habe mir heute durch einen springenden Stein eine schöne Delle ein Stück vor dem Tretlager eingefangen. Hätte da gern einen Schutz. Kenne nur den von Rockguardz, der geht aber an der Seite extrem weit rum.

Edit: Passt evtl. sogar der originale vom 4.2? Den könnte man ja ankleben


----------



## Fekl (30. September 2019)

...etwas Cuttermesseraction und doppelseitiges Klebeband später:  

Sieht erstmal zufriedenstellend aus. Mal sehen, ob das Klebeband dauerhaft hält. Wenn der Versand von Commencal nicht so exorbitant teuer wäre, wäre das sogar als günstige Lösung zu bezeichnen!


----------



## pommodore (30. September 2019)

Ich bin gerade dabei, am V4 alle Lager zu tauschen. Bevor ich am Hauptrahmen rohe Gewalt anlege: Gibts Tipps, wie ich die kleinen Lager rausgepresst bekomme?


----------



## _Bergsau_ (30. September 2019)

Fekl schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen schönen und wenig auffälligen Unterrohrschutz? Habe mir heute durch einen springenden Stein eine schöne Delle ein Stück vor dem Tretlager eingefangen. Hätte da gern einen Schutz. Kenne nur den von Rockguardz, der geht aber an der Seite extrem weit rum.
> 
> Edit: Passt evtl. sogar der originale vom 4.2? Den könnte man ja ankleben



Erst jetzt gelesen... habe den RockGuardz schon seit gut 2 Jahren. Habe ihn damals gekürzt, sodass man die Schrift am Unterrohr lesen kann. 
Deine Lösung sieht aber auch gut aus.


----------



## Fekl (30. September 2019)

Womit ist der denn festgeklebt? Hält das auch bei Sauwetter ordentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Bergsau_ (30. September 2019)

Gar nicht. Der passt perfekt und "spannt" quasi aufm Unterrohr. Hält unter allen Bedingungen und verrutscht keinen Millimeter


----------



## Linus2711 (7. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, 
Ich fahre ein Commcal meta am V4 und habe jetzt festgestellt dass meine neue Mt5 hinten nicht passt. Hatte jemand schon mal das geluche Problem oder kennt eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Jakten (7. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe hinten die MT5 gegen eine MT4 getauscht. 
Reicht dicke für Alpen und Park sollte die Frage gestellt werden ;-)

BTW: Bald wird mein V4 Rahmen in L mit getuntem McLeod verkauft. Sollte jmd Interesse haben --> einfach melden.


----------



## Mr.A (4. Januar 2020)

pommodore schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, am V4 alle Lager zu tauschen. Bevor ich am Hauptrahmen rohe Gewalt anlege: Gibts Tipps, wie ich die kleinen Lager rausgepresst bekomme?



ich würde das von der Gegenseite mit einem Holzstock o.ä. rausklopfen, oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Diddo (4. Januar 2020)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ich würde das von der Gegenseite mit einem Holzstock o.ä. rausklopfen, oder geht das nicht?



Geht. Leicht die Hülse innen zur Seite schieben und dann wechselseitig mit einem Splinttreiber vorsichtig das Lager von innen nach außen austreiben.


----------



## pommodore (4. Januar 2020)

Danke euch. Ich hab alle Lager mittlerweile rausgekommen, wobei mich die doppelten Lagersätze mit den Distanzscheiben dazwischen etwas gefuchst haben. Jetzt muss ich mich endlich für eine Farbe zum Pulvern entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (5. Januar 2020)

die zweireihigen Lager waren bei meinem alten Supreme DH von 2009 auch drin... das hat auch beim Einbau genervt.


----------



## Jakten (20. Januar 2020)

Die Tage sind gezählt... mein V4 in Gr. L kommt unter dem Hammer.
Sollte jmd ein Vorkaufsrecht einräumen --> immer her damit.


----------



## Tony2805 (8. April 2020)

Hi Leute, 
kurze Frage welche Reifenbreite passt maximal Hinten und Vorne? Hab noch die Ride Alpha Laufräder und muss die mal mit neuen Reifen bestücken und dabei vllt direkt auf tubeless umbauen. 
Danke


----------



## Diddo (8. April 2020)

Vorn ist ne tolle Frage, weil das von der Gabel abhängig ist....
Aggressor 2.5 WT hat locker in den Hinterbau gepasst, Plus-Bereifung würde ich eher nicht probieren.


----------



## Tony2805 (8. April 2020)

Danke @Diddo, ich fahre eine Rockshox Pike RC3. Mal sehen ob ich da was finde. Ist der Aggressor gut? Dachte an Hans Dampf hinten und Magic Mary vorne. Habe eher sandige Trails hier. 
Gruß


----------



## Diddo (8. April 2020)

Reifen sind ne Glaubensfrage  Ich bin am Meta AM V4 fast nur DHF und Aggressor gefahren. Vorher viel Magic Mary und Rock Razor, aktuell Butcher und Slaughter wobei der Slaughter nem Eliminator weichen wird.


----------



## Bene2405 (8. April 2020)

+1 für DHF und Aggressor aber auf nem Meta V4.2


----------



## thomas.hoeer (25. April 2020)

Fertig, mein neues altes Meta V4.


----------



## Tony2805 (25. April 2020)

Sehr sehr schön geworden, wie hast Du den Rahmen entlackt? Teuer? Kommen da noch Decals drauf?


----------



## thomas.hoeer (25. April 2020)

Danke! Hab ich mit einem Abbeizer gemacht, sau Arbeit aber hat sich gelohnt, bleibt ohne Decals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony2805 (25. April 2020)

Hey, 
Ich fahre am V4 noch die originalen Ride Alpha Laufräder. Kann man die problemlos auf tubeless umstellen? 
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Tony2805 (10. Juni 2020)

Hi ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe. 
Ich hab ne gebrauchte Formula 4 gekauft und habe Fragen zum Einbau. Welche Adapter brauche ich um die an das Meta V4 anzubauen? Vorne habe ich ne 200er und hinten ne 180er Scheibe. Ich habe bei Bike Components geschaut, blicke da aber nicht so ganz durch. IS auf PM? 6" auf PM? Kein Plan..... Ausserdem brauche ich nen Mixmaster um den Sram Schalthebel an die Bremsenschelle zu befestigen, welchen? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Gruß, 
Antonius


----------



## ketis (14. Juni 2020)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich fahre am V4 noch die originalen Ride Alpha Laufräder. Kann man die problemlos auf tubeless umstellen?
> Danke und Gruß



Mit Ghetto tubeless (20" Schlauch) geht es sicher


----------



## _Bergsau_ (14. Juni 2020)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich fahre am V4 noch die originalen Ride Alpha Laufräder. Kann man die problemlos auf tubeless umstellen?
> Danke und Gruß



Salli, die RideAlpha Laufräder sind soweit ich mich erinnern kann tubelessready. Man braucht also noch Tubelessfelgenband, Tubelessventile und Milch. Bei mir waren sie dicht.


----------



## _Bergsau_ (15. Juni 2020)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> Hi ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe.
> Ich hab ne gebrauchte Formula 4 gekauft und habe Fragen zum Einbau. Welche Adapter brauche ich um die an das Meta V4 anzubauen? Vorne habe ich ne 200er und hinten ne 180er Scheibe. Ich habe bei Bike Components geschaut, blicke da aber nicht so ganz durch. IS auf PM? 6" auf PM? Kein Plan..... Ausserdem brauche ich nen Mixmaster um den Sram Schalthebel an die Bremsenschelle zu befestigen, welchen?
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Gruß,
> Antonius



Für hinten den: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180-mm-Scheibe-p64218/

Wenn du vorne eine 180mm Scheibe ohne Adapter fahren kannst, von 7" auf PM, sonst von 6" auf PM (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Formula/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p64221/).


----------



## Tony2805 (15. Juni 2020)

Yo Danke für die Antworten, hatte auch die Jungs von BC angeschrieben und auch die Teile rausgesucht bekommen. Jetzt muss nur noch alles ankommen. 
Thx


----------



## jcsn2001 (30. Juni 2020)

Moin!

bei mir hat sich wohl das Tretlager verabschiedet, zumindest knackt es ziemlich vom Tretlager her. Muss noch testen, ob es ggf von den Pedalen kommt. Ansonsten - Sind die Lager relativ gut zu wechseln? Welche Lager werden benötigt? 

VG
Jo


----------



## _Bergsau_ (30. Juni 2020)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> bei mir hat sich wohl das Tretlager verabschiedet, zumindest knackt es ziemlich vom Tretlager her. Muss noch testen, ob es ggf von den Pedalen kommt. Ansonsten - Sind die Lager relativ gut zu wechseln? Welche Lager werden benötigt?
> 
> ...



Was für eine Kurbel ist aktuell verbaut?


----------



## Diddo (30. Juni 2020)

Naja, Pressfit halt... Austreiben und ein neues Einpressen. Kein Hexenwerk. Das Lager sollte zur Kurbel passen, also Dub, PF30, HT2, GXP, wasauchimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jcsn2001 (1. Juli 2020)

Moin,

verbaut ist eine Truvativ Descendant, wobei ich mir gerade unsicher bin aus welchem Jahr. Müsste 2016 oder 2017 sein. 
Zu den Ende 2016 habe ich folgende Innenlager gefunden, die Kompatibel sein sollen: 

BB30/PF30-68/73mm, GXP/PF GXP 68/73mm


----------



## jcsn2001 (1. Juli 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Naja, Pressfit halt... Austreiben und ein neues Einpressen. Kein Hexenwerk. Das Lager sollte zur Kurbel passen, also Dub, PF30, HT2, GXP, wasauchimmer



Brauche ich dafür unmittelbar eine Lagerpresse oder gehen sie auch anders relativ leicht raus/rein? (Natürlich mit dem richtigen Werkzeug geht es immer einfacher - kostet aber nicht wenig / oder hat jmd eine günstige Lagerpresse die zu empfehlen ist?)


----------



## Ben-HD (1. Juli 2020)

Wenn du die Ghettomethodr bevorzugst dann beim Ein- und Ausbau den Lagersitz erhitzen mit einem Heißluftföhn und die neuen Lager ins Gefrierfach legen. Mit Glück kannst du sie einfach in den Lagersitz einlegen. Wenns nicht passt ringsrum mit nem Schonhammer am Aussenring gleichmäßig einklopfen. Alternativ ein Stück Metall flächig über das Lager legen und auf das Metall klopfen. Das dürfte die Energie besser verteilen. Ausbauen kannst du via Ausklopfen der Lager mit einem Dorn von der anderen Seite. Der russische Feldschlosser nimmt auch mal einen breiten Schlitzschraubenzieher.
Bedenke jedoch: gutes Werkzeug ist nie weg.


----------



## jcsn2001 (1. Juli 2020)

Hast du denn einen Tip für ein entsprechendes Werkzeug?


----------



## Ben-HD (2. Juli 2020)

jcsn2001 schrieb:


> Hast du denn einen Tip für ein entsprechendes Werkzeug?


Du kannst von Kukko oder Gedore einen Innenabzieher kaufen und brauchst dazu eine passende Gegenstütze oder einen Abziehhammer. Welchen Innendurchmesser hat dein Lager?


----------



## Tony2805 (14. Juli 2020)

Hi,
gibt es eigentlich für das V4 einen Coildämpfer der reinpasst? 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaH (15. August 2020)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich fahre am V4 noch die originalen Ride Alpha Laufräder. Kann man die problemlos auf tubeless umstellen?
> Danke und Gruß



Hi,
nicht alle der Ride Alpha Laufräder sind tubeless ready.  Hier kannst Du deine Ausstattungsversion raussuchen. Bei den Felgen steht dann, ob sie tubeless ready sind.

Die schmalen Felgen des Origin Limited Edition sind es z.B. nicht.


----------



## SaschaH (15. August 2020)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> Hi,
> gibt es eigentlich für das V4 einen Coildämpfer der reinpasst?
> 
> Gruß



Der Fox DHX2 soll passen. Aber nur mit SLS Federn. https://www.pinkbike.com/photo/14475205/


----------



## marv100 (15. August 2020)

Der dhx 2 mit sls feder passt, bin ich selbe gefahren.


----------



## Tony2805 (17. August 2020)

Danke für die Antworten! 

Gruß, 
Antonius


----------



## hellboy666 (26. September 2020)

Hallo Metafreunde
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an euch. 
Ich habe ein Meta AM von 2019 und bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer beim Manitou Mara hängengeblieben, weil ich mir auch eine Mezzer für die Front gönnen will. 
Die Ebl beträgt 230x60, nu die Frage, wisst Ihr ob der Dämpfer mit der Kingcan in den Rahmen passt?
Vllt fährt ja jemand genau das Setup. 
Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## jcsn2001 (26. September 2020)

Falls jmd an einem Meta V4 hat, ich bin dabei meins zu verkaufen ~2200€ als Preisrahmen. Weitere Details per PM.


----------



## Tony2805 (11. November 2020)

N'abend, 
kann mir jemand sagen was beim Ride Alpha Hinterrad 2016 für eine Nabe verbaut wurde oder wo ich das nachlesen kann? 
Gruß, 
Antonius


----------



## _Bergsau_ (11. November 2020)

Meines Wissens nach eine Novatech, aber welche genau kannst du im Techbook bei commencal tech auf der Website rauslesen. Kann später eventuell auch den Link senden sofern ich ihn noch finde


----------



## Tony2805 (11. November 2020)

Danke, hab das nicht gefunden


----------



## Tony2805 (12. November 2020)

So habe es doch noch gefunden auf der Commencal Seite. Da steht was von Ride Alpha 32h Naben also die Hausmarke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Bergsau_ (15. November 2020)

Tony2805 schrieb:


> So habe es doch noch gefunden auf der Commencal Seite. Da steht was von Ride Alpha 32h Naben also die Hausmarke.



Ansonsten einfach ne Email schreiben. Da schaffen mehrere Deutsche und man bekommt immer relativ zügig gute Antworten


----------



## PR-Music (24. November 2020)

Hi,

gibt es einen Stahlfederdämpfer für das AM V4 der ohne Modifizierung reinpasst?

Gruß Paul


----------



## Tony2805 (24. November 2020)

Ich habe dem Support die gleiche Frage gestellt und ziemlich zügig folgende Antwort erhalten: leider nein.


----------

